# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 3/17 by Giovi

## Giovi

Evo cure,novo odbrojavanje tri,cetiri,SAD!
Neka ovo odbrojavanje bude plodno i dobitno za sve trudilice i neka se sve i jednoj ostvari njihov plusic...  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bravo* Giovi*. Uspjela si. Nek nam puno srece donese novo odbrojavanje. A i tebi zelim mirnu i skolsku trudnocu.  :grouphug:

----------


## Giovi

Ja se nadam da me sad necete otjerati jer nisam jos nasla nesto zanimljivo na trudnickim temama... :Laughing:

----------


## tocekica

Giovi  :Kiss:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Giovi cestitam od srca, ne mogu ni da zamislim kakav osjecaj si danas imala. Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu  :Kiss: 

Nivana: Pisem inace preko mobitela, pa nije stigao cijeli tekst. Zao mi je zbog negativne bete, i znam kak je, jer mi je jednom kasnilo oko 5-6 dana,nisam vjerovala testovima, samo osluskivala znakove , medjutim vjestica je dosla.. Bude sljedeci ciklus,drzim fige  :Kiss: 

Ostale curke, izblendala sam; banane, kiwi, suncokret sjemenke, brusnicu, mlijeko I jednu kockicu cokolade za kuhanje 75% kakao. 

Ko zeli nek' izvoli  :Kiss: 

Bas je ukusno  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*giovi* čestitam na odbrojavanju i lijepim vijestima s pregleda. Nemogu ni zamisliti kako je vidjeti srce svoje bebe  :Smile: 

*mona* sretan rođendan,neka ti se ispune sve želje!!!

*nivana* žao mi je zbog bete  :Sad:  grlim!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure na lijepim željama  :Smile: 

Giovi čestitam na odbrojavanju i zelim ti puno srece  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Giovi

Hvala cure...stvarno lijepo od vas  :Love:  aliiiii.....zasto umjesto sto meni cestitate ne skacete po muzicima/momcima? No? Pa kako cemo tako dalje?  :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

Giovi, čestitammmmmm!

Bajbi, moze malo tvog smoothija!!! Njami zvuci. 

Dobro jutro, svima!
Ja danas nudim tri kolača, četvrti na putu!

----------


## bubekica

Sarasvati sto se ceka s testom?!

----------


## Nivana

giovi jedan veliki zagrljaj i čestitke na odbrojavanju...
sara? sto se slavi?????--nisam u toku-ja tebi navijam za nedjelju...
mona sory, ja od svega nisam ni rođendan čestitala...e pa neka ti je najveseliji...želim ti zdravlje...uskkoro pozitivnu betu i smirene doktore..:D
beybi smuti zvuci odlicno...

ja evo sad sebi samo navijam da M dode ovaj vikend da nemoram krkat neke tablete...

i znate sta moj muz kaze da on nevjeruje doktoru ni nalazu, ko zna mozda su nesto pobrkali, da bude kupio barem jos 3-4 testa pa ce mo vidjeti..
da to nemoze biti istina, kaze da bi  po meni mogao sat nariktat...ahhaha  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

sad mi je vec bolje...jucer sam vecinu dana bila sama pa sam imala kad se isplakat da nikog ne oteram od sebe...eto IDEMO DALJEEEEEEE....

----------


## mono111

Giovi,
Cestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

Prije dva tjedna je bio mojoj curi rođendan, a danas slavi s prijateljima. Pa pečem.  :Smile: 

Bubekica, sutra! Ili mozda preksutra. Danas ne. Danas pripremam rođendan  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*Sarasvati* sutra piški, nemoj nas držati u neizvjesnosti  :Grin:  Lijepu zabavu vam želim danas na rođendanu!

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...ja sam danas preskocila kavu i presla odmah na dorucak...bajbi dobro zvuci taj smoothie..ja sam si do cetvrtka radila svaki dan sa kiwijeem,jagodama,bananom,kruskom i jabukom ali sam u cetvrtak bila cijeli dan na wc-u pa sam si prestala to muckati....zasad...  :Smile: 
Sara danas se proveseliti na rockasu a sutra cemo se veseliti plusicuuu...  :Wink:

----------


## marle

> ...
> ja evo sad sebi samo navijam da M dode ovaj vikend da nemoram krkat neke tablete...
> 
> i znate sta moj muz kaze da on nevjeruje doktoru ni nalazu, ko zna mozda su nesto pobrkali, da bude kupio barem jos 3-4 testa pa ce mo vidjeti..
> da to nemoze biti istina, kaze da bi  po meni mogao sat nariktat...ahhaha 
> 
> sad mi je vec bolje...jucer sam vecinu dana bila sama pa sam imala kad se isplakat da nikog ne oteram od sebe...eto IDEMO DALJEEEEEEE....


*Nivana* drago mi je da si bolje, idemo dalje, tu su negdje i naši plusići  :grouphug:  da li ti je ginekolog rekao koliko dana da još čekaš m?

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 25.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:

Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Giovi čestitam još jednom. Sad uživaj!

Ostale koke grlim i idemo zajedno u nove pobjede!

----------


## Nivana

ženske moje,...eto meni danas oko 13 h dosla tetica,..je...b...em..joj... sve...mogla je tako i jucer a ne da se moram ici pikat za dabe...
eto meni sutra odma 2dc...poslje sve muke...

----------


## sarasvati

Bio je ovo lijep dan. Veseo, sunčan, nasmijan, razigran i prepun hrane. 

A sto se mene tice, Nivana pratim te. Sutra 2dc. 
Bilo je neobično zadnji par dana. Priznajem, zamaštala sam malo.

----------


## Nivana

jutro zenske, eto sluzim kavicu..i peciva...
danas grilamo s kumicima.....bar ce mo moci i nazdravljati...

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure... evo i kod mene kavice...posluzite se...  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 26.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivana, Sara grlim!

Evo za poslije ručka jedan gemišt ili piva!

----------


## Nivana

moze pivo, hvala mami...

kako biva ona jedna...."tko bi gori, sad je doli, tko je doli sad je gori..." sara...brzo ce mo se mi opet popeti...

----------


## marle

Nivana, Sara  :Love:  neka sljedeći ciklus bude vaš i da otvorite skupa novo odbrojavanje  :Klap:

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Napravila sam limunadu pa se poslužite. Danas *2. DC*. Opet nisam ni do bete stigla  :Sad:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 27.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Munkice grlimm.

Jutroo!

----------


## Nivana

munkice ~~~~~~~~~ sljedeci ciklus je svih nas...

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, cure  :Smile:  Već mi to bockanje i čekanje postaje pomalo depresivno, ali još samo 2 ciklusa na klomifenima. Nakon toga ću se izgleda morati prebaciti na IVF podforum  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, pridruži nam se na dnu liste. Nije nam tako loše, dobro se zabavljamo kad se vec ne debljati :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro curice. Munkice zao mi je. I ja sam na ivf-u pa se druzim ovdje sa dragim tipkalicama. Mozes ostati tu, ali neces biti na listi.

----------


## November

Pozdrav damice!

Giovi bravo za novo odbrojavanje, čestitam ti, a nama ostalim želim da ovo bude najkraće dosad i da sve pršti od pluseva!

Kod mene ništa nema, već mi je 11.dc...Još malo i popiškit ću koju trakicu da ulovim O opet. I onda ponovno čekanje.

Mona - sretan ti rođendan, oprosti na kašnjenju! <3

----------


## Nivana

vlatka da li sam nesto propustila?? kad se testiras...
ma da donji dom je opet pno nade i manje smo nervozne...
a cim se popnemo kao da hodamo po iglama...tako da kako sara kaze nije nam lose....

----------


## Munkica

Ma, zapravo, Sara i Nivana imate pravo. Čim dođem do 20+ dana, svako malo virkam u gaće.  :Smile:  Koliko god bilo razočaravajuće, ipak mi je draže da ne moram vaditi betu i cijeli dan čekati rezultate. Ovako bar znam kako stvari stoje  :Smile:  . Ili cure...

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 28.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavicaa!

Munkice jesi li ti ovaj ciklus na nekoj terapiji?

----------


## Munkica

Trebala bih biti na klomifenima. Jutros sam vadila krv pa čekam da mi jave mogu li ih početi uzimati.

----------


## marle

*munkice*  :Sad:  neka ti klomifeni donesu sreću ovaj put i + na testu!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala  :Smile:  Ma taj klomifen mi poremeti cijeli ciklus. M stigne prerano, a nalazi krvi pokazuju da još nemam M iako krvarim. Tako da moram ponovo vaditi krv za koji dan  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Mi smo bile jako aktivne ljubičice :D

----------


## marle

Jutro cure! Kava, čaj za sve  :Coffee: 

Ja na bolovanju, prehlada  :Sick:  i da, googlala sam da li prehlada može biti simptom trudnoće, hi hi.

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ja imam sto briga na pameti, trenutno sam totalno van fazona oko bebe. Danas mi je već 13.dc ajmeeee, a još nisam trakicu nijendu iskoristila. Budem danas popodne.

Pruža mi se super poslovna prilika...Više posla, puuuno veća plaća...Ali puno manje slobodnog vremena. Pa eto, beba, ako čekaš pravi trenutak da zezneš stvar, sad je :D

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav svima :Smile: 
Ja sam se testirala jos u nedjelju (iako sam mislila u ponedjeljak) jer nisam imala mira. Minus ko kuća :/ 
Ali kao ostaje mi nada da će za tjedan dana test biti pozitivan jer nisam još dobila. Danas neka sukrvica i tako pa mislim da bi menga ipak mogla biti tu.
Ni trenutka slobodnog vremena ovih dana, pa se barem ne zamaram previse rezultatima.
Drago mi je da smo na novoj temi, Giovi, čestitam još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Marle, i ja sam sklona tom prepoznavanju simptoma u svemu :Smile:  Presmijesno.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke. Kuham vam caj s medom od maslacka i kavu, pa tko sta hoce. Vlattka nadam se da je ipak T u pitanju. Munkice sretno ovaj mjesec sa klomifenima.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Jutro cure! Kava, čaj za sve 
> 
> Ja na bolovanju, prehlada  i da, googlala sam da li prehlada može biti simptom trudnoće, hi hi.


Marle ja ti od  :Heart:  zelim da je to simptom trudnoce i da sto prije ozdravis.  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Marle, držim fige!!!!
Vlattka, ako je spoting najava M, neka sto prije dođe da započne novi ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 29.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Marle,  Vlatka ~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!
November ne znam šta bi ti rekla. Ja nisam promjenila posao jer kao ostat ću trudna pa nema smisla negdje doć i otić na porodiljni. I tako ni trudnoće ni boljeg posla. Ovdje me drži slobodno vrijeme koje imam odnosno fleksibilnost da migu se zamjenit, otić na bo bez objašnjavanja i straha a sve ostalo je koma i nesretna sam. No trenutno su mi curke prioritet i prema njima se ravnam, jel to ok, nisam sigurna al je tako.

----------


## sarasvati

Mami, jesu ti bliske kćeri? Imaju dobar odnos?

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke... ne pišem puno ali vas pratim  :Smile:  navijam za pluseke... ja sam u fazi injekcija, cekam subotu prvi UZV i tak... uvijek nesto cekam  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marle

Cure hvala na lijepim željama!  :grouphug: 

*Mami* nemam pametan savijet. Ja sam isto prilično nesretna na svojem poslu, ali su uvijeti super i nikakvi problemi za bolovanje ili porodiljni. A siguran mi je posao kad se vratim. Plan je nakon bebe potražiti novi  :Smile: 

*Mona* sretno u postupku!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mami, jesu ti bliske kćeri? Imaju dobar odnos?


Ok su , ima boljih i lošijih dana ali u globalu su bliske.

----------


## Zenii

Mona sretno i nek bude uspješan postupak!

----------


## November

Ja nekako više naginjem da ostanem na sadašnjem poslu. Nije mi loše, uvjeti su super, jest da je na tom drugom puno veća plaća al bože moj...Mlada sam, bit će prilike. Nekako nisam ipak možda spremna promijeniti posao. Al vidjet ćemo, možda me prevagne.

Nego, jučer smo se spontano pobebili popodne, i pita me muž koji ti je uopće dc...Ja reko 13., još neće O, bit će kroz koji dan. Išla sam kasnije popiškit trakicu, kad ono LH pik al jak da jači ne može biti. A jutros me toliko rastura jajnik da to nisu istine. Znači da mi je danas def O, 14.dc, može li školskije? Još ćemo danas bebiti  naravno.

----------


## Munkica

November, fige da se mrvica primi  :Smile: 

Mona, sretno na UZV  :Smile: 

Sutra idem na UZV jer doktor sumnja da imam cistu. 3. DC sam vadila krv, ali progesteron je bio još jako visok tako da je izgledalo kao da još M nije stigla, a ja curim... Sutra je 6. DC (dr. misli da je to pravi 3. dan) pa žele ćirnuti što ima "dolje". Koji kaos!

----------


## marle

*mami* meni danas *1dc*,nisam ni stigla biti u ljubičicama,odmah se vraćam na dno liste  :Sad: 

*munkice* baš kaos,nadam se da ciste ipak nema ili da je otišla s M. Javi nam što kaže dr.

*november*  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 30.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

A gdje je kava??


Marle grlim, znam kako ti je.
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to!

Gdje ste sve pobjegle?

----------


## Vlattka

November, držim fige da bude uspješno  :Wink: 
I ja se selim na dno, danas mi je *1. dc!*

----------


## marle

*vlatka*  :Sad:  grlim. idemo onda skupa po plus!

----------


## Vlattka

Idemo  :grouphug:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ja sam tu! Pazljivo pratim  :Smile:  idem i ja s vama po plus!  :Wink:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ja imam pitanje drage curke, za vas he amatersko pitanje Ali sta mogu: dakle maloprije je bila.sluz onako srednje kolicine,prozirna i ljigava ali je nisam mogla razvuci kao nekad i desni jajnik me boli ono kao tezak mi.. Sluzi je bilo I maloj kolicini i jucer. Ako se ne rasteze jel znaci da je O? :/

----------


## Vlattka

Bajbiblue, nažalost nemam odgovor, ali moram prokomentirati da i ja svaki mjesec razbijam glavu na slične načine, a nikad mi se nije dalo detaljnije proučiti sve to:/
Što se mene tiče, sad sam na mukama jer mi ipak nije jasno jesam li dobila mengu ili ne, prazna čašica cijeli dan. Poludjet ću do nedjelje i novog testiranja ako se to brljanje nastavi.
Fitnessgirl, sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Munkica

*Bajbiblue*, za O bi se trebala rastezati poput bjelanjka.

*Vlattka*, i ti koristiš Moon cup?

----------


## Munkica

Nestalo mi pola posta i isteklo vrijeme za edit. Uglavnom...

*Bajbiblue* Nekada se rasteže manje i prozirnija je, nekada više i bjelkasta je. Sve to ovisi od ciklusa do ciklusa. U bolnici su mi rekli da varijacije uvijek postoje. Samo što mi toliko obraćamo pažnju na sve detalje da u svakoj promjeni vidimo anomaliju  :Smile:  . Koristiš li trakice, mjeriš li bazalnu ili si na fm?

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Nestalo mi pola posta i isteklo vrijeme za edit. Uglavnom...
> 
> *Bajbiblue* Nekada se rasteže manje i prozirnija je, nekada više i bjelkasta je. Sve to ovisi od ciklusa do ciklusa. U bolnici su mi rekli da varijacije uvijek postoje. Samo što mi toliko obraćamo pažnju na sve detalje da u svakoj promjeni vidimo anomaliju  . Koristiš li trakice, mjeriš li bazalnu ili si na fm?


Hmm, ne koristim nista. Doktorica je sumnjala da ovulacije preskacu jer he bila sigurna da imam insulinsku rezistenciju,medjutim ispostabilo se da imam snizen insulin. Ali svejedno imam I polip pa mislim da ne stigne do cilja..
Sljedece sedmice imam konsultaciju za histeroskopiju..  :Sad:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...evo kavica je kuhana...
Mona sretno u postupku...
November vibram za plussssss...
Bajbi...ovih 5-6ciklusa prije dobitnog ja sam promatrala tu sluz i uvijek skakutala kad bi bila najjaca. Meni nikad nije bila bas rastezljiva full ali sam bila mokra dolje...dobitni ciklus koristila sam trakice i dan kad je pokazala lh pik ja sam prakticki bila suha dolje. Dva dana prije sam bila full mokra a dan prije nesto malo... tako da mislim da to stvarno ovisi od cure do cure i od ciklusa do ciklusa... probaj sa trakicama,nemas sta izgubiti...ja sam mislila da ce mi stvarati stres pa sam ih odgadjala ali na kraju su me bas veselile i nekako sam bila manje pod stresom jer sam po njima znala da NE MORAMO bebiti bas danas dok sam bez njih stalno razmisljala i bila vise pod stresom. Ono: e danas sam full mokra moramo bebiti,dan poslije- e danas me probada stalno pa ipak i danas moramo bebiti,dan poslije-danas sam napaljena,to je to,znaci i danas moramo bebiti...i tako u krug  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke na lijepim željama  :Smile: 

Bajbi - sve je moguce, ja kad sam imala onu pravu lijepu sluz kaj se rastezala do neba, ispostavilo se da tada nisam ni ovulirala, kod cura kaj nemaju problema sa hormonima to je dobro mjerilo ali kod nas sluz nije znak ovulacije, nažalost. Ali svakako pokri te dane jer mozda je kod tebe drugačije naravno. Bilo bi dobro ako bi mogla na uzv za tjedan dana da se vidi jel bila ovulacija. Čisto da znas stanje, ili pisni koju trakicu... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Jutro!

Hvala curke na vibrama.

Mi smo jučer navečer bebili, ali me je toliko bolilo da sma jedva izdržala. Kao da mi je prvi put, strašno. Sva sam bila nabubrena i naduta, ne znam ni sama kako sam uspjela izdržati. 

Imam i pitanje - dakle prekjučer je trakica popodne pokazala jaaaaki LH pik. Nije me taj dan ništa boljelo. Jučer je trakica bila negativna, ali me boljelo ko sam vrag, desni jajnik me rasturao. Danas me još mrviiiicu boli, puno manje nego jučer. Znači li to da je O bila jučer, ili moguće da će biti i danas?

----------


## Giovi

Moguce je i jedno i drugo...vi ste bebili pa se ne sekiraj...malci ce cekati spremni u slucaju da je danas... ja sam pisala jutro nakon pozitivne trakice da kad smo bebili da me bolilo,unutra kao da je lupao u maternicu ili sta vec...  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

*Mona*, sretno!

Cini se da sam jos samo ovaj mjesec na listi  :Smile: . Dobila sam novu doktoricu (moj dr. je otišao iz bolnice) i još ovaj mjesec pokušavamo s klomifenom, a onda radimo novi plan. Kaže nema se što više čekati  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica -hvala  :Smile:  sviđa mi se stav tvoje nove doktorice  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

I meni  :Smile:  . Baš sam otišla sretna s UZV. Jer, inače, te samo pogledaju i kažu da će te zvati iz monitoringa da ti daju daljnje upute. Svaki UZV drugi doktor. Ovako je ispalo da je ova doktorica ujedno i moja nova doktorica pa je na brzinu pogledala moj fajl i rekla kako ćemo dalje. Tako da sam zamijenila doktora Grka za doktoricu iz Srbije. Nije da su mi strani jezici problem, ali ipak je ugodnije kada možeš komunicirati na našem jeziku.

Sad sam opet pozitivna  :Smile:

----------


## marle

> *Mona*, sretno!
> 
> Cini se da sam jos samo ovaj mjesec na listi . Dobila sam novu doktoricu (moj dr. je otišao iz bolnice) i još ovaj mjesec pokušavamo s klomifenom, a onda radimo novi plan. Kaže nema se što više čekati


Munkice sretno s novim planom! Jel cista otišla?

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica a jel znas kaj bi mogo biti slijedeći korak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

*Marle* Ciste nije ni bilo. Izgleda da je Pregnyl uzrokovao probleme. Ciklusi su mi bili 25 dana, inace su oko 33. Tako da cemo sada njega izbaciti.

*Mona*, mislim da ce to biti IVF. Vjerojatno se nitko nije veselio IVF-u kao ja trenutno.

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica - ja sam se veselila Hehe sutra mi je prvi UZV i bas me zanima stanje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fitnessgirl

Cu

----------


## fitnessgirl

Zeza me mob. 
Pitanjce izvan teme! Smetaju li tinkt od konopljike i caj od stolisnika u odredenom dijelu ciklusa... eventualnon  zacecu, implantaciji?  Hvala  :Kiss: 
Chiara di siiii?

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 31.03.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc

*Odbrojavalice*:
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mona* sretno sutra. *Munkice* i ja sam se veselila ivf-u nakon inseminacija. Barem ih neces morati prolaziti.
*Mami* mislim da je *Vlattka* prijavila da je opet na dnu liste. 
*Fitness* tu sam. Citam vas stalno. Ne znam ti za cajeve. November ce se sigurno javiti pa cemo saznati.

----------


## MAMI 2

> *Mona* sretno sutra. *Munkice* i ja sam se veselila ivf-u nakon inseminacija. Barem ih neces morati prolaziti.
> *Mami* mislim da je *Vlattka* prijavila da je opet na dnu liste. 
> *Fitness* tu sam. Citam vas stalno. Ne znam ti za cajeve. November ce se sigurno javiti pa cemo saznati.


Ma je, al sam postala na poslu, žurila da stavim listu i preskočila. Ispravim sutra.

----------


## marle

Jutro! Kava i čaj su skuhani  :Coffee:  , poslužite se.

*Mona* sretno danas na pregledu.

*fitnessgirl* ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje za čajeve pa dok se ne javi netko tko zna možda ti pomogne tema Iskustva s cajem vrkute i konopljike i zacece - možda tu uspiješ pronaći odgovor.

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Jutro! Kava i čaj su skuhani  , poslužite se.
> 
> *Mona* sretno danas na pregledu.
> 
> *fitnessgirl* ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje za čajeve pa dok se ne javi netko tko zna možda ti pomogne tema Iskustva s cajem vrkute i konopljike i zacece - možda tu uspiješ pronaći odgovor.


Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro, cure :Smile: 
Da, unatoc mojim kasnijim nedoumicama, definitivno ostajem na dnu liste. 
Munkice, koristim! Ovaj mjesec me ubija jer svaki drugi put namjestim kako treba, iako je mjesecima bilo ok. Malo me to zivcira, al da se prezivjeti. Za pitanje o cajevima ni ja ne znam, ali pila sam neko krace vrijeme vrkutu i mogu primijetiti da to nije za mene. Druga stvar da je neki lijek u pitanju, al brzo izgubim interes za te opcionalne stvari. Par dana pila ko luda i otad mi stoji puna vrecica u kuhinji.

----------


## Munkica

Dobro jutro ili, već, dan!

Danas samujem s psima  :Smile: . Trebala sam ići na jedan baby shower i druženje, ali sam preskočila. Nisam raspoložena za druženje s trudnicama  :Sad: . Malo sam hormonalna.

*Vlattka*, razumijem te. Nakon početnog apsolutnog oduševljenja čašicom, zadnja 2 ciklusa stalno malo pušta. Malo je OT, ali kako ti održavaš svoju čašku? Ja svoju iskuhavam i perem blagim sapunom, ali je svejedno promijenila boju. Mislim, nije ona prljava, ali ne izgleda baš najljepše.

----------


## MonaLi

Evo curke, bila sam na uzv danas, 6.dc, kaze doktor da ima jako puno folikula, oko 5-6 ih se za sada izdvojilo ali bit ce ih jos kaze. Odmah me slao vaditi krv. Danas dobivam jos jednu injekciju drugu pa u pon opet na UZV... i nastavljam sa terapijom. mogla bi iduci tjedan vec i punkcija biti... drzte fige. Sretno svima


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 01.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 



*Odbrojavalice*:
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona sretnoooo!

----------


## Vlattka

Mona, sretno, drzim fige!  :Smile: 
Munkice, isto tako kao i ti, perem vrucom vodom sa sapunom i ponekad iskuham. I vidim da ce poprimiti boju, iako je jos uvijek prozirna, nije ista kao na pocetku.

----------


## sarasvati

Ajme, nemamo ljubicica! Do sutra  :Smile: 

Mona, neka ti folikuli lijepo rastu!!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marle

> Evo curke, bila sam na uzv danas, 6.dc, kaze doktor da ima jako puno folikula, oko 5-6 ih se za sada izdvojilo ali bit ce ih jos kaze. Odmah me slao vaditi krv. Danas dobivam jos jednu injekciju drugu pa u pon opet na UZV... i nastavljam sa terapijom. mogla bi iduci tjedan vec i punkcija biti... drzte fige. Sretno svima
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mona držim fige da ovaj postupak bude i dobitan  :Love:  javljaj nam novosti.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mona* sretno i da postupak bude dobitni.  :Very Happy: 
*Giovi* da li jos radis? Ostale cure, gdje ste danas???

----------


## sarasvati

Mi smo danas cijeli dan proveli u prirodi. Ujutro u parku, rucak, suma i livada. Spava vec sat vremena :D

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro. Od mene kavica i torta i kolaci. Nasa kcerkica Mojca danas slavi rodendan. Osmi. Kad prije

----------


## sarasvati

Sretan veeeeeeliki rođendan!!

Dobro jutro i od mene. Puno sam spavala i boli me glava  :Smile: 

Chiara, predosjećas li sto?

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima  :Smile: 

Sretan rođendan, velikoj djevojčici, a ostalima sretan ponedjeljak.

Ovaj tjedan sam bez muža. Srećom, prva fm je tek u petak. Sve me bilo strah da ćemo morati preskočiti ovaj mjesec, ali sve se opet dobro poklopilo.  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Dobro jutro. Od mene kavica i torta i kolaci. Nasa kcerkica Mojca danas slavi rodendan. Osmi. Kad prije


sretan rodendan velikoj djevojčici...
ja uzimam i kavicu i kolace... bas mi treba kofeina i slatkog da me digne...sva sam uspavana...
jutro svima...

----------


## November

Haaaaj curke!

Natalie - sve najbolje mladoj dami želim!

Fitness - tinkturu kunopljike + čaj stolisnik, tu kombinaciju slobodno piješ cijeli ciklus, dok ne ugledaš plusić! Potvrđeno od strane moje gin. Ona čak i priznaje te prirodne "pomagače". 
Ja sam ovaj mjesec i dalje na tinkturi konoljike, i MM i ja pijemo crveni zdravac. 

Cijeli vikend smo proveli vani, u prirodi, vrijeme ludo toplo za ovo doba, uživancija. Vrijeme mi leti, začas ću u ljubičaste!

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, potpis sve objašnjava  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima, idem raditi!  :Bye:

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, potpis sve objašnjava 
> 
> Pozdrav svima, idem raditi!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

istina

----------


## Giovi

Hej svima...
Mona sretno i neka bude plus kao kuca...
Natalie,princezi sve najbolje...
Chiara, odradila sam prosli tjedan zadnje smjene,sad sam samo na papirologiji i ako bas bas treba uskociti sat-dva dok ne nadjem jos nekoga...odmah me stavio na bolovanje ali mi nova cura pocela od 01.04 pa sam to jos malo odradila.
 Inace,kod mene nista novo,nikakvih simptoma osim bolnih i vecih cica i dizanja za wc tijekom noci...

----------


## sarasvati

Giovi, a zasto si na čuvanju?

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok cure. Natalie sretan rođendan tvojoj velikoj curi.  :Smile: 
Sara predosjecam da M stize. Pocelo je brljavljenje, a to je znak da gadura stize.
Giovi ma bitno da se ti dobro osjecas, a sad ces se usput i odmoriti kad si na komplikacijama.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 03.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice: 

 Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc 


*Odbrojavalice*:

šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Prvo isprika što nisam jučer stavila listu, cijeli dan zujali okolo i poslije imalu goste.
Natali sretan roćkas curki!
Chiara, Natali dobro došle u gornji dom!

----------


## fitnessgirl

Super,hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Sara na cuvanju sam zbog mioma u kombinaciji sa konobarenjem... valjda...tako ja shvatila...s obzirom da vodim i konobarim i da se priblizava sezona mislim da je tako i najbolje i da drugacije nebi bas mogla jer u lokalu provedem po ljeti veci dio dana...
Chiara,nekim danima mi 24h nije dovoljno a nekim mi je i previse...  :Laughing: 
Kod nas su vec krenule lagane pripreme za sezonu tako da ce me to zaokupirati vecinu vremena...a i ne mogu docekati haljinice,vocne salate i kupanje...imam ogromnu zelju za ici jogirati ili voziti bicikl...cudne neke trudnicke zelje...:-O

----------


## Natalie38

Hvala curke na cestitkama. Prvi dio slavlja je bio u subotu u igraonici danas  odraslidanas. Bas sam sretna. Gledam to malo cudo od djeteta i mislim bas smo sretni. Njezin osmijeh odnosi sve boli i muke. 
Zar sam vec u gornjem dom u? Rekoh ovaj ciklus bez nerviranja. Kako bo bo.

----------


## Giovi

Jutro curke..evo kavica..meni je bas nekako danas posebno finaaa...  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav? Mene ili ulovila alergija ili neka hunjavica. Glava boli, sinusi su popunjeni i sve mi bubnja. 

Giovi, i ja sam imala miom u trudnoći. Bilo je to sve dobro! 

Chiara, jel stigla? Kod mene ovaj mjesec M trajala tri dana i nakon toga pet dana smeđarenja  :Rolling Eyes: 

Natalie, nadam se da će biti kako bi baš htjela da bude!

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi hvala na kavici, fina je.  :Smile: 
Sara odgađam ju nekako progesteronom ( i ide malo smeđeg) jer me nece primiti na ivf ako dobijem M prije 10.04. zbog Uskrsa, spajaju par dana.

----------


## sarasvati

E to ti je kad se ja ne razumijem..., a sto se ne kreće u postupak s početkom ciklusa. Pa ti taman prokrvaris i kreneš u postupak?

----------


## CHIARA...

Sara M se racuna bas kad krene krvarenje. A meni brljavi smeckasto i jos ne racunam kao pocetak.

----------


## sarasvati

Zato i ne razumijem zašto je odgađaš. Počne krvarenje, novi ciklus i postupak. Ili bi ti svoj postupak započela kao na "kraju" starog ciklusa? Sorry.  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jer ako dobijem sutra, ovaj mjesec ne mogu u postupak. A ako dobijem 10.04. ili iza tog datuma, onda mogu. Fora je u tome da ako dobijem sada, punkcija bi mi bila oko Uskrsa kad oni ne rade i ne bi mi bilo nikoga da to obavi. Iskreno, ne bih htjela propustiti i ovaj mjesec isto kao i treci. A nalaze moram nove raditi u petom mjesecu, a za ovaj mjesec mi jos vrijede.

----------


## sarasvati

Ajme, kako stresno. Palčevi čvrsto stisnuti!!

----------


## Munkica

*Chiara*, kako grozno! Nije baš da možeš birati kada će ti započeti ciklus. Joj, taj sustav  :Sad:

----------


## tocekica

Chiara drži se. Mona i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~(čitam i odbrojavanje na pot.).

----------


## Giovi

Chiara bas muke s tim..i onda ti netko kaze nemoj se stresirati...jooooj...bas...ali svaka,bas svaka muka i trud se na kraju isplati tako da neka te to drzi...vibram za najveci plussssss....  :Wink: 
Sara,nakon sto si rodila sto si napravila sa tim miomom? Operirala ili pustila?

----------


## sarasvati

Giovi, nije ga bilo nakon trudnoće. Ginekolog mi je rekao da ce tako vjerojatno i biti.

----------


## Giovi

Mmmm...to mi bas dobro zvuci... :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala vam cure. Drago mi je da ste tu i da se imam kome pojadati kad me ovako ulovi. Divne ste.  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 05.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
 šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

----------


## marle

*Natalie* sa zakašnjenjem sretan rođendan velikoj curi!

*Chiara* nadam se da neće stići prije 10.og  :fige:

----------


## CHIARA...

Kuham vam caj i kavu. Opet vas nema?

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, moze vec popodnevni  :Smile: 

Ja sam radila. Sad u nabavku, i tak  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Mami* i ovaj mjesec sam na listi. Danas *1 DC*.  :Sad: 
*Sara* tebi su sad plodni dani? Kako ih pratis?

----------


## Nivana

chiara hvala na kavici...istina malo je zatišje nastalo ovdje...
ljubicice kako stojite..natali i novembar...da li se dogada nesto?

----------


## Nivana

> chiara hvala na kavici...istina malo je zatišje nastalo ovdje...
> ljubicice kako stojite..natali i novembar...da li se dogada nesto?


ups...NE NOVEMARA...nego ŠIŠKICA...

----------


## MonaLi

Pozz cure, 

Chiara kako to da ne ideš u postupak?

Nisam vas stigla pratiti ovih dana,   Imala sam strku paniku oko postupka. Zelim vas puno pluseka  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

> Pozz cure, 
> 
> Chiara kako to da ne ideš u postupak?
> 
> Nisam vas stigla pratiti ovih dana,   Imala sam strku paniku oko postupka. Zelim vas puno pluseka 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jer nitko od doktora ne radi za Uskrs. Spajaju cini mi se 3 dana. Tko god ovaj tjedan zove za naruciti se za stimulirani, ne primaju ga u postupak jer bi punkcija padala tada kada ne rade.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

A *****u, a menga je došla jel? Uffff... Ajde brzo ce nova i onda je bingo  :Smile:  ako ne bude i prije  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

A jooooj, Chiara...  :Sad:   :Sad:  Zao mi je  :Sad:  I sad nova uputnica, novo sve...
Ja plodne ne pratim nikako. Mi se samo ne štitimo. Ne koristim trakice, ne mjerim bazalnu, samo se ne štitimo. I ne ide nam :D

----------


## Natalie38

Hvala na cestitkama.
Kod mene nista novo. Pocinje polako onaj osjecaj kao kad trebam dobiti tako da sa ravnodusna.

----------


## marle

*chiara*  :Sad:  uh baš se nezgodno poklopilo. Držim fige za iznenađenje u ovom ciklusu s nama na listi.

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro. Nudim kavu. Joj sta bih dala za jednu tursku kavicu  :Sad: . 
Chiara zao mi je. I ja cu ti se brzo pridruziti na dnu liste.

----------


## tocekica

Hvala na kavi! Chiara, baš mi je žao što si dobila u "nezgodne dane". ~~~da sljedeći mjesec više ne budete trebali njihove usluge. Natalie, možda se nećeš pridružiti. Simptomi rane T i PMS-a su jako slični  :Wink: .

----------


## Nivana

jutro zenske, ja nemam nista pametno za napisati...samo ovaj mjesec bebimo od zadnjeg dana M, na svaki treci dan,...sad ce mi uskoro po kalendaru i "kao plodni dani" pa ce mo prebacit na svaki drugi dan, i odlucila sam skakutati cijeli mjesec...svaki 2-3 dana..
jucer me kao nesto žignuli jajnici i naravno meni se odma upalila lampica vrijeme je da krenemo cesce.....

i natali evo saljem TURSKU, a ja cu uzeti iz tvoje ponude neku laksu...

----------


## November

Chiara grlim!!!!!! Ajmo u inat sad ovaj ciklus!!!!

Ja baš pijem tursku, s malo mlijeka, nudim  :Smile: 

Kod mene nema ništa, osim što sam napaljena ko majmun (malo čudno za ovaj dio ciklusa al ajde ne bunim se)...Inače u poslu sam, ne razmišljam o ničem, čekam M (odnosno ne čekam) i tako... Pijuckamo zdravac svaki dan i MM i ja. On uz to ne pije ništa osim Arginmaxa, a ja sam si jučer uzela vitamin E. I to je to do daljnjeg (konopljika i folna naravno uvijek). Uskoro (u 6.mj) idem ponovno kod gin. I onda ćemo obaviti svašta. Nadam se da ću doći na trudnički pregled tad. Ali kako bude, bit će. 

Rekla sam da ću ove godine biti trudna, da imam neki osjećaj, pa ćemo vidjeti jel sam u pravu  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

November, sa samo danom zaostatka za tobom ja svakako nisam napaljena, baš suprotno, libido mi je u debelom minusu i užasno sam umorna. Jučer sam morala popiti tursku kavu prije spavanja da mogu spremiti klince u krevet (nakon toga ljosnula u krevet  i do 7 ni mrdac). Ja moram priznati da zaboravim popiti vitamine, a trebali bi mi ziher jer sam dosta smršavila u zadnja 2 mjeseca.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam mjesecima pila prenatal i nekako stala zadnji mjesec...

----------


## Natalie38

> Hvala na kavi! Chiara, baš mi je žao što si dobila u "nezgodne dane". ~~~da sljedeći mjesec više ne budete trebali njihove usluge. Natalie, možda se nećeš pridružiti. Simptomi rane T i PMS-a su jako slični .


Tesko u to vjerujem. Poznam kako moje tijelo " dise". Mirim se sam realnoscu da cemo ostati na jednom djetetu i to je ok. I u jedno sam sigurna da me onaj gore stavi u poziciju da moram birati da mi imamo jos jedno dijete ili drugi par koji su sami niti tren nebi dvoumila. Od srca bih drugima priustila blagoslov koji mi imamo sa nasim zlatom. Svi ali bas svi zasluzuju da dozive taj osjecaj i mi smo sretni sto imamo bar jedno dijete koje nam je zivot promijenilo na bolje. Zato buduce mamice saljem vam puno mamine prasine. Doci cete do svoga cilja. Samo strpljivo.

----------


## tocekica

Natalie, isto tako nekako i mi. Ako Bog da imati ću još jedno dijete, ali neću forsirati jer imam već dvoje. Cure, mene je jučer popodne vrtoglavica zatiltala. Vjerojatno mi je pao tlak...a nakon toga neka neodređena mučnina. Kupila sam si štapiće i grickala ih cijelo vrijeme. Nisam mogla jesti ručak jer mi je i okus bio izmijenjen, a kava mi je smrdila. Danas sam ok  :Wink: .

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...tocekica malo si mi sumnjiva...  :Smile:  
Evo kavica kod mene...posluzite se...

----------


## tocekica

Upravo skužila svijetli lagani spotting   :Sad: . Bila bi sumnjiva da mi je jučer bio 29 DC a ne 19  :Sad: .

----------


## Natalie38

Kod mene nista novo. Vesela sam da je radni tjedan konacno gotov jer je bio grozan. Ako i bude kasnila kasniti ce zbog stresa na poslu. Katastrofa. 
A gdje nam je mami?

----------


## MonaLi

Pozz curke, kako ide?

Natalie -lijepo si to napisala... i vi zaslužujete jos bar jedno, i dobit ce te ga. Samo pozitivno  :Kiss: 

Ja danas odradila punkciju cure, dobila sam 14 jajnih stanica. Držite fige, i ja ih držim vama  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Natalie38

> Pozz curke, kako ide?
> 
> 
> Natalie -lijepo si to napisala... i vi zaslužujete jos bar jedno, i dobit ce te ga. Samo pozitivno 
> 
> Ja danas odradila punkciju cure, dobila sam 14 jajnih stanica. Držite fige, i ja ih držim vama 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kako bude ce biti. Pratim stalno forum i kad vidim kako se cure trude i sta prozivljavaju vjeruj mi da imam kakvo jajasce koje je jos uvijek spremno ga saljem od srca  :Smile: . Meni sva ta mucenja niti na pameti nisu jer sam stvarno od prve zanosila. Mozda zato niti ne zelim ici sad u neke postupke. Jer mi ipak imamo jedno dijete i usprkos zelji smo sretni.

14 jajnih stanica. Iskreni nemam blage veze dali je to dobro il ne al zelim ti bar pola od tih da budu dobitne  :Smile: . 
Zvuci sjajno.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 07.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
 šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

> Kod mene nista novo. Vesela sam da je radni tjedan konacno gotov jer je bio grozan. Ako i bude kasnila kasniti ce zbog stresa na poslu. Katastrofa. 
> A gdje nam je mami?


Evo meeee!

Malo sam bila u gužvari pa nisam stigla listu, oprostite.
Kod mene nikaj novo, mislim da nismo ni pokrili prave dane, mm na putu.

----------


## Natalie38

> Evo meeee!
> 
> Malo sam bila u gužvari pa nisam stigla listu, oprostite.
> Kod mene nikaj novo, mislim da nismo ni pokrili prave dane, mm na putu.


 Vec smo se pitali gdje si. Nema beda.
I kod mene ista situacija. Jest da mm nije odsutan al stalno neka frka. Posao pa rodendan.
Sad samo cekam M pa lijepo vrijeme da konacno mozemo u bascu na zrak. Da se malo igram poljoprivrednika  :Smile: .
A nemam blage veze. Prosle godine sam zasadila gladiole naopako pa se cudila kako ne rastu  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Vec smo se pitali gdje si. Nema beda.
> I kod mene ista situacija. Jest da mm nije odsutan al stalno neka frka. Posao pa rodendan.
> Sad samo cekam M pa lijepo vrijeme da konacno mozemo u bascu na zrak. Da se malo igram poljoprivrednika .
> A nemam blage veze. Prosle godine sam zasadila gladiole naopako pa se cudila kako ne rastu


Hahaha, baš si me nasmijala!

Ma više nisam sigurna ni što želim, bojim se godina, baš me nekako frka, a s druge strane imam osjećaj da još nije kraj, kao da me čeka. Neznam to objasnit, kao da nije kraj.
Čudan osjećaj.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Pozz curke, kako ide?
> 
> Natalie -lijepo si to napisala... i vi zaslužujete jos bar jedno, i dobit ce te ga. Samo pozitivno 
> 
> Ja danas odradila punkciju cure, dobila sam 14 jajnih stanica. Držite fige, i ja ih držim vama 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super, super! Sretno!

----------


## November

Natalie - baš si divno to napisala zaista. Dobit ćeš i ti još bar jedno zlato a i sve mi ovdje. Ja u to čvrsto vjerujem i to je tako!!!!!!!!!!!
A ovo za gladiole...Umrla sam hahahahahhahahah :DDD

Kod mene ništa, nula, nada, nijente, zirou, niks. Od simptoma ni s. Ni za M ni za T. Dobro, rano je možda još, tek 23.dc.

Curke radim danas cijeli dan. Trebat će mi jedno 28 kava. I pokoja žestica.

----------


## Natalie38

Hvala draga ali kako ce biti ce biti. Nemam vise snage iscekivati. Sad sam u fazi kad kupujem test da dode vjestica jel kao i obicno kad ujutro napravim evo nje popodne  :Smile: . 
Kavica od mene. Saljem ovu iz automata vama za jednu pravu. Koliko god dugo bila u njemackoj mislim da se nikad necu naviknuti na tu njihovu vodicu.  :Sad: . 
Znate sta volim subotom? Kad moja mala otvori oci kraj mene i pita mama jel se mogu tebi stisnuti? Nista ljepsega za pocetak vikenda.

----------


## Natalie38

> Hahaha, baš si me nasmijala!
> 
> Ma više nisam sigurna ni što želim, bojim se godina, baš me nekako frka, a s druge strane imam osjećaj da još nije kraj, kao da me čeka. Neznam to objasnit, kao da nije kraj.
> Čudan osjećaj.


Ja se polako mirim sa situacijom. Trebam biti sretna. Konacno nakon godina zivimo dobro, imam krasan posao koji me ispunjava, siguran uspijemo normalno prezivjeti od prvoga do prvoga sto je bio i razlog odlaska u njemacku ali mozda se je sve odigralo prekasno. Nekako nisam zeljela dovesti u sitaciju jos jedno bice na svijet a ne biti sigurna da cemo ga moci othraniti. Sad tu mogucnost imamo ali je stvarno mozda prekasno. 
Najteze mi je kad vidim da je moja curica ponekad usamljena. To boli. Ali trudim se joj olaksati. Al tako je kako se. Ima ovdje bratice i prijateljice i ide nekako.
A gladiole? Poznata sa sa njima. Sto je najgore mm mi je rekao da sam ih naopako posadila. Necu ni reci koliko sam novaca pobacala. Uzas.
Raspisala se ja ko luda.  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

> Natalie - baš si divno to napisala zaista. Dobit ćeš i ti još bar jedno zlato a i sve mi ovdje. Ja u to čvrsto vjerujem i to je tako!!!!!!!!!!!
> A ovo za gladiole...Umrla sam hahahahahhahahah :DDD
> 
> Kod mene ništa, nula, nada, nijente, zirou, niks. Od simptoma ni s. Ni za M ni za T. Dobro, rano je možda još, tek 23.dc.
> 
> Curke radim danas cijeli dan. Trebat će mi jedno 28 kava. I pokoja žestica.


Navecer otvaram radgonsku peninu ( sampanjac, mm je slovenac ) pa mi se pridruzi.

----------


## Munkica

Živjela, *Natalie38*!  :pivo:  :pivo: 
I ja se spremam na vrtlarenje. Posijane su već prve biljčice i povrće, a danas završavam gradnju okvira sa sukulentima koje namjeravam objesiti na zid terase.

Mi smo jučer nakon sto godina izašli van i popila sam pivu. Već barem pola godine stalno mislim na to da sam možda trudna pa ne pijem (ok, tu i tamo kušam gutljaj), ali sad me baš uhvatila ogromna tuga pa rekoh, kvragu i sve, možda ništa od svega do IVF-a pa si bar sad mogu koje pivce priuštiti. Mislim, ipak živim u zemlji pive i čokolade  :Smile: 

*Tocekica*, možda je to pozitivan spotting  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

Joj Munkica??? Sta? Meni je to sto si napisala spansko selo. Gdje si sta zasadila? 
Mi imamo izvan grada bascu sa kucicom i to nam je vise manje za gust. Ako sta izade izade. Prosle godine sam vodila rat sa puzevima pretprosle sa susom. Ove rekoh sta hoce jesti moje plodove i biljcice neka. Sirim srecu ove godine :Smile: . Puzevi, dobrodosli. Krtice, dobrodosli

----------


## Munkica

Zasadit ću čuvarkuće, biljke koje rastu u kamenjarima ili na krovovima kuća, u plitku drvenu kutiju i objesit je na zid kao sliku. Bar sam si ja to tako zamislila.
Evo, link na guglu.
https://www.google.be/search?q=succu...w=1440&bih=745

Ja sam povrće (grašak, blitva, špinat, salata) prvo zasijala u biorazgradive posudice pa kad povrće naraste 10-ak cm ću presaditi u vrt. Ostalo povrće ne sadim jer em baš nije da ima obilje sunca kod nas, em smo na godišnjem od kraja 6. i cijeli 7. Pa za sve što treba svakodnevna briga bih trebala nekog gnjaviti. Ovako je jednom tjedno dovoljno  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav, cure, nije me dugo bilo ni na kompu, ni u knjigama, hvatam svaki trenutak da odmorim i tako... S djetetom od godinu i pol ja sam unezvijerena kao da je novorođenče u pitanju, cijeli dan nam se vrti oko nje i tako bude dana da mi se ne da baš ništa. Pa me nije dugo bilo ni na forumu. Vidim da ni ostali ne navaljuju baš s pisanjem, bit će da je do  toplog vremena :Smile: 
Chiara, žao mi je što je menga stigla prerano :Sad:  Možda ti se spontano posreći u međuvremenu!
Giovi, meni je kad sam bila trudna od svega najviše falilo trčanje. Morala sam umjereno mirovati mjesecima, a tek sam u periodu pred trudnoću počela trčati i ufurala se u to...I tako, sad već preko dvije godine nisam trčala. Nekidan sam kupila tajice pa se nadam da ću napokon krenuti.
MonaLi, i meni super zvuči brojka 14, iako sam totalno neupućena. Nadam se da i je super!
Sarasvati, kod mene je identična priča: ne štitimo se i ne ide, a prošli put je išlo bez problema. No ne dramatiziram još.
Što se tiče bilja, svaka vam čast, ja bih sve upropastila da pokušavam pa se ni ne trudim :smotana:
Tocekice, nadam se da nije M!
Mami, ako ti se tako čini, valjda ti se čini s razlogom :Wink:  Samo naprijed!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 08.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30dc
 šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## tocekica

Vlattka, nije m. Samo je jucer bio trag vrlo laganog spottinga(svijetlo rozo i to par kapi). Mona, kako si nakon punkcije? Drzim fige da ti ovo bude zadnja punkcija  :Kiss: .  Drage vrtlarice ja imam antizeleni palac...meni bi korov uvenuo ako bih se ja brinula o njemu...

----------


## tocekica

eo i danas blago rozo obojani spoting pri brisanju...mislim da će mi ovo biti kratki ciklus, biti ću sretna ako budem 2 dana u nečekalicama  :Sad:

----------


## Natalie38

Jutro. Kavica.
Kod mene jos nista ali imam osjecaj da ce moja prijateljica danas doci. Sigurna sam da me nece iznevjeriti  :Smile: .
Salu na stranu. Osjecam lagane bolove tako da nema sumnje.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 09.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
 šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Olaaaa!

Stvarno je zatišje ovdje.
Ima li kakvih simptoma da malo podignemo atmosferu?

Mene sise bole od O, mislim ja pretpostavljam da je od O jer ne znam kad je bila, ali počele su nekako u to vrijeme kad je trebala biti.

----------


## Natalie38

> Olaaaa!
> 
> Stvarno je zatišje ovdje.
> Ima li kakvih simptoma da malo podignemo atmosferu?
> 
> Mene sise bole od O, mislim ja pretpostavljam da je od O jer ne znam kad je bila, ali počele su nekako u to vrijeme kad je trebala biti.


Dobro jutro,
stvarno neko zatisje  :Sad: 
Nudim kavicu. Ja vec sat vremena radim i od jucer dopodne imam neki glavobolju za popizdit. Cekam da dode M. Svako jutro imam takav osjecaj kao kad treba doci ali se kasnije umiri.  Samo nek dode jer mi vec ide na zivce. Dali kasni? Mislim da ne jer zadnja dva ciklusa su mi trajala oko 33 dana najverojatnije zbog stresa i svega. 
Mozda stvarno moram kao i do sada napraviti test je stvarno ali bas stvarno svaki put dode dva sata nakon naravno negativnog testa .

----------


## MAMI 2

Natali a možda nije stres, možda je beba!

Jutro!
Jedva sam ustala a sinoć nikako zaspat.

----------


## Natalie38

> Natali a možda nije stres, možda je beba!
> 
> Jutro!
> Jedva sam ustala a sinoć nikako zaspat.


Nevjerujem. Nema taj osjecaj kao da se nesto kako reci, dogada. 
Znas ono zensko culo.....Tesko da moze zakazati  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 10.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
 šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

November dobro došla u ljubičice!
Natali nek te ovaj put prevari intuicija.

----------


## November

OOO evo me u ljubičicama. 

I dalje ništa. Nemam simptoma. Nema spottinga. 

Dobre sam volje, vrijeme je divno. 

Obožavam čuvarkuće!!!!! Ja sma ih imala ispred kuće posađene, divni su bili, ali ih je psetance moje bezobrazno uništilo.

----------


## Munkica

Ni kod mene ništa novoga. Najveći folikul jučer 15 mm, sutra opet vađenje krvi pa se valjda bacamo na hopsanje  :Smile: 
Čini se da rastu sve sporije i sporije...
Ovdje je vrijeme pospano, a ja bih se najradije zavukla u krevet i pokrila preko glave do idućeg ciklusa.

----------


## KreMar

Pozdrav curke, ja se vratila s godišnjeg...danas prvi radni dan i pijem drugu kavu, nista mi se ne da a imam hrpu posla. 

Bacam se na čitanje zaostataka!

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica - bolje da folikuli rastu malo sporije nego prebrzo  :Wink: 

KreMar - kako je bilo na GO?  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KreMar

Bilo je prekrasno, playa je divna...isli na cozumel na izlet roniti i jos na par izletića...ma odmor za dušu, mob nisam nosila sa sobom i baš mi pasalo što me nitko nije mogao zvati hehe.
Plaža, sunce, more, koktelići...napunila  sam si baterije i rezerve baterija!  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Jaoooooo... jeste išli na izlet u Tulum? Penjali se na piramidu? 
Jao ja bi opet... cozumel je predivan... mmmm  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Natalie38

KreMar dobrosla nazad.
Meni se nista al bas nista ne da. Dolazi Uskrs cijeli stan treba spremit a ja nemam volje ni za sta.
Jos sam na Vi sa muzem. Od jucer navecer. Bezveze. 
Jos nista od M. A nek vec jednom dode pa da krenem otpocetka.

----------


## KreMar

Nismo isli u Tulum, nismo imali dovoljno vremena. Išli smo u Coba-u, i penjali se po piramidama, isli u džunglu, plivali u spilji, isli u selo gdje žive Maye...dosta toga smo obišli ali je ostalo dosta i za vratit se opet!  :Smile: 

Hvala Natalie, isto me čeka spremanje za Uskrs. Imat ću petak slobodno a u pon radim pa ću valjda sve stići što sam smislila.

Kod mene nikakvih znakova PMS-a...

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro. Kavica od mene. 

KreMar. Kod nas je neradni dan u petak tako da cu vecinu stvari ostaviti  za petak. 
Nebi imala nista protiv kakvog godisnjeg negdje vani.  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> V Da se malo igram poljoprivrednika .
> A nemam blage veze. Prosle godine sam zasadila gladiole naopako pa se cudila kako ne rastu


Tako i ja nekako. Trenutno nemam ni gdje se igrati poljoprivrednika, ali u prethodnim stanovima, imala sm više volje nego pameti.




> Zasadit ću čuvarkuće, biljke koje rastu u kamenjarima ili na krovovima kuća, u plitku drvenu kutiju i objesit je na zid kao sliku. Bar sam si ja to tako zamislila.
> Evo, link na guglu.
> https://www.google.be/search?q=succu...w=1440&bih=745


Baš mi je lijepo ovo!




> Sarasvati, kod mene je identična priča: ne štitimo se i ne ide, a prošli put je išlo bez problema. No ne dramatiziram još.


A kolik je vaš staž u čekanju? Vidim da imaš dijete od godinu i pol, znači nije jako dugo.

*Natalie*, ima li kakvih novosti? 

*KreMar*, odmor zvuči jaaaako privlačno.

Nekako je brzo prošlo zadnji par dana. Radim prije posla, a poslije odmah nekamo odemo. Lijepo je vrijeme, a moja cura bi i spavala u parku. Navečer sve češće zaspim s njom kad je uspavljujem. 

*Mona*, koliko sada imaš čekanja?

Svim curama pozdrav!!

----------


## MonaLi

KreMar -u onom Cenote ste se kupali? Mi isto, a penjanje na Cobu je savršenstvo, pogotovo pogled sa vrha  :Smile: 

Cure meni je sutra transfer, ako su jajnici ok vracaju mi jednu lijepu blasticu  :Wink: 

Sarasvati - sutra transfer a onda 10-ak dana do testa  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, sutra!!! Uzbuđena?

----------


## MonaLi

Jesam, sad me zvao biolog da je za sada sve odlično i kako treba biti  :Smile:  jedva cekam  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Super vijesti!!!

----------


## tocekica

Mona  :Kiss:  za sutra...drzim fige da bu za 10 dana +. Ljubicice, kako ste? evo mene k vama  :Wink: . Vec spottingitam pa ce biti kratko  :Sad:

----------


## KreMar

Mona - Super vijesti! Sutra će sve proći odlično, sigurna sam! 
Da, da plivali smo u Cinote i penjali se na vrh piramide, pogled i fotke s vrha su savršeni.

Tocekica- žao mi je zbog sppotinga. 

Pozdrav curke svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

Vecer. Stigla moja prijateljica M kako sam rekla. Nece ona mene napustit pa ni na samo devet mjeseci  :Smile: 
Mami nemoj me stavljati na listu. Zelim se malo maknuti od brojanja plodnih dana i iscekivanja.

----------


## Šiškica

Kod mene još u petak stigla M.

Znači sutra pišite *6 dc.
*
ciklus se skratio na 26-27 dana*
*

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 12.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooo! Kavica!

Natalie, šiškice grlim.

----------


## sarasvati

Jutro!

Natalie..., predosjećala si.   :Sad:  
Zao mi je sto neces biti na listi ovaj mjesec ali mogu razumjeti. 

Mona, mislim na tebe!!

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...evo kavice da vas razbudi...mene mjehur probudio u 5h i od tada zujim po kuci...
Mona drzim fige i saljem vibriceeeee...
Chiara,Nivana kako ste?
Natalie,odmori se i onda se pridruzi curkama puna snage i energije pa da i ti docekas jos jedan plusic...
Kremar nadam se da ce punjenje baterija donijeti i plusic...
Tocekica I Sara vas i za vas vibram...
Ma sve vas posipam trudnickom prasinom i zelim svim trudilicama uskoro bas ono sto si same zelite... :hug:

----------


## November

I kod mene jutros maaali spottingić...Stiže M. 
Ajmo dalje.

----------


## Nivana

Giovi ja nemam nista pametno za reci, poslje prošlog mjeseca neču da razmisljam sto i kako i zasto? bila sam u depri 7 dana sigurno, ali vratili smo se u akciju, marljivo radimo svaki drugi dan, nekad ujutro nekad navecer.....odustala sam od citanja razno raznih iskustava...samo se optercujem...imam brdo posla oko kuce,cvijeca,  u basci, kod mojih zujki.....svega tako da  LOVEEEE proljeće <3 <3 <3 <3

poz svima i da evo sluzim podnevnu kavicu,...

ljubicice sretno...

----------


## November

Mi krećemo u 14. ili 15. ciklus pokušavanja, iskreno ne znam točno...

Znači, moja nada da će sve ići prirodno i da je samo potrebno čekati, svake sekunde je sve manja...Ovo je sad već ozbiljno vrijeme pokušavanja.

Nisam tužna, nisam ljuta, samo sam itekako odlučna da obavim sve što trebam i da saznam što je i zašto je problem, i da se taj problem riješi...Još imam fore do 6.mjeseca mozak na pašu..A onda krećemo i iskreno - veselim se.

----------


## sarasvati

Očekivala sam da cu imati što za čitati, a ono nema nista. 

November, da. Mi se nekako pratimo u pokušajima. Toliko ni kod nas nema nista, osim bo prije, sad vec, 6 mjeseci. 

Dobro jutro, svima! Jos ne nudim nista, i dalje sam u krevetu, spavaju svi.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Evo kavica je kuhana. 
Jedva sam ustala.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 13.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

----------


## November

Jutro!

Mi smo odlučili pokrenuti se s mjesta i uzeti paket obrade neplodnosti u jednoj privatnoj klinici.
U paket ulazi : ginekološki pregled, papa test, cervikalni brisevi, UZV, Sono HSG, spermiogram, hormoska slika, MPO konzultacije.

Eto to ćemo ovaj mjesec (ili idući ovisi kako ću moći s poslom uskladiti dane) odraditi i obraditi. I lijepo ću doći kod svoje gin idući put sa svim nalazima.

Jako se veselim i sretna sam zapravo. Teško mi je bilo ali kroz razgovor s MM sam nekako došla do zaključka da bolje SAD provjeriti, dati te novce, pa sve i da je sve ok - ništa zato, bar ću se opustiti. Ako nije, riješit ćemo problem.

Držite fige!

----------


## sarasvati

Apsolutno držimo fige!
To si i mislila raditi samo u šestom i preko HZZO-a?

----------


## November

Tako je, rekla mi je zadnji put da dođem u 6.mjesecu pa ćemo napraviti papu i briseve, i folikulometriju (ne odmaže naravno ali radila ju je zadnji put a i trakice koristim redovno i po tome sudeći O imam, a i osjetim ih!), što znači išli bi na još 2-3 mjeseca praćenja O i ciljanih odnosa...I onda bi me polako slala na pretrage...A dok bi ja to sve obavila...Prođe mi pola života. Neda mi se čekati, ne mogu izostajati toliko s posla, neda mi se objašnjavati kamo idem i zašto!

Ovako ću to riješiti u svega 3-4 dolaska. Možda i manje. Samo ću vidjeti dal ćemo uspjeti još ovaj ciklus iskoristiti, ili sljedeći. I mogu si uskladiti s poslom da to obavljam popodne, nakon posla.

----------


## Giovi

Jutro curke...evo kavica za spavalice...  :Smile: 
November vjerujem da si htjela izbjeci pretrage ali sad ces barem znati na cemu ste... meni je najgore u ciklusima cekanja i nadanja bilo to sto uopce nisam znala nista,nikakvu pretragu nisam imala,cak ni papu i onda naravno mozak pocne sam slagati scenarije sto ako je ovo,sto ako je ono i eto ti po meni najgoreg neprijatelja-stres... bitno da se nesto dogadja i da se ide naprijed...
Nivana,mislim da sam jednom bila napisala kako je meni mama u prvih par ciklusa neuspjeha rekla,ivana budes li se toliko zamarala i opterecivala neces nikad ostati trudna... naravno to je onaj dio s kojim se sve trudilice bore,kako se ne opterecivati,i odgovor znamo ali opet s druge strane dopustimo glavama da nas bas previse ponesu...naravno da o tome razmisljamo 0-24,naravno da se stalno nadamo i iscekujemo i naravno da smo tuzne kada dodje M,ali nekako treba probati staviti u glavu da se nije dogodilo ovaj mjesec iz nekog dobrog razloga i da ne znaci da bas sljedeci mjesec nece biti taj... 
Ja sam imala bas borbe sa psihom pa sam se trudila tako nekako slagati u glavi koliko sam mogla,neke mjesece sam bila uspjesnija a neke malo manje,ali sve,bas sve zenskice ovdje ce prije ili kasnije ugledati svoj dugo zeljeni plusic i svoj smotuljak,samo mislim da treba olaksati sebi samima nekako to iscekivanje...
Oprostite sto sam se malo raspisala...  :Laughing:

----------


## November

Cure cure cureee idem idući četvrtak veeeć uspjela sam dogovoriti!!!! hihihi jupiii jupiii joj tko će sad čekati toliko :D

----------


## MonaLi

November - odlično, vidit ces sad kad se pokreneš po tom pitanju dobar je osjećaj a i mozda se usput zalomi  :Smile:  sve je moguce.
Kad dobijes sve nalaze i to savjetujem ti da s njima ideš nekom MPO ginekologu jer ovi opce ginekologije ne znaju 5%, nažalost sama sam se uvjerila u to. Davala mi tablete da pijem u potpuno krivo vrijeme i slično.

Sretno dalje i da te brzo plusek iznenadi  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

November, to je pravo veselje!!!

Mona, kako se osjećaš?

----------


## MonaLi

Sarasvati-pa ok, na mirovanju sam jer su mi jajnici 3 put veći od normalnog ali ostalo ok. Jos 9dana do testica :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona sretno!
November odlično, svakako ćeš bit mirnija.

----------


## Nivana

jutro curke..kavica

giovi ma sve mi je jasno, ali bila sam tako sj.e..b...a..na poslje mislila sam da cu ako progovorim šikljat vatru iz usta.....ali iza nas je :D

Novembar daj boze da ti budes trudna do svih tih pretraga...em da ustedis zivce a i novčiče...

mona sretno ..svi odbrojavamo s tobom...
sretnoooooooooooooooo

Mami svi ce mo odbrojavat

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 14.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, čitam na drugoj temi... se javio doktor? Se smanjilo?

----------


## MonaLi

Sarasvati- da za sad se smanjilo. Poslala sam doktoru mail oa sad cekam, ali nemre ni on znati kužiš. Moze bit sto stvari


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Danas 1.dc. *Odnosno Mona sutra piši 2.dc.*
Stigla gadura.

Hvala vam cure, jako sam uzbuđena jer smo krenuli i jer je to taaako blizu!!!! Hihihiihi...
Ako se zalomi ovaj mjesec, samo nek se zalomi!!!!! Briga me za novce. Sve ionako plaćam odjednom pri prvom dolasku. A živce sam si dovoljno trošila dosad. Ovo će mi sad biti odmor :D

Nego, pošto mi je danas 1.dc, doktor je prebacio moj termin za utorak. Tako da idem u utorak a ne u četvrtak!  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

November, i ja mislim da je to pametno, pogotovo ako nisi baš u nekoj frci s novcima. Znati jel sve ok ili što treba popraviti i biti miran, a ne se bezveze žderati. Držim fige da utorak brzo prođe! Mona, pridružujem se i ja odbrojavanju do testa :Smile: 
Sarasvati, mi pokušavamo od početka 8. mjeseca, znači to je sad već preko 8 mjeseci. Ali bez neke pažnje kad je ovulacija i tako.

----------


## November

Mona i ja odbrojavam s tobom, i ima da je pluščina!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Nismo baš da imamo novaca na bacanje, tko uopće danas i ima, ali nekako si mislim ako uvijek imamo za neke druge stvari, e pa onda imamo i za ovo što nam je trenutno prioritet. 

Vjerojatno mi u utorak onda neće raditi papa i briseve, jelda? Mada, M će vjerojatno u pon završiti. A čitala sam kako u zadnje vrijeme rade to čak i za vrijeme M, da im nova tehnologija dozvoljava. Ne znam. Možda ću onda i u četvrtak opet na papu i briseve. I onda još jednom na progesteron i HSG. Ne bojim se ničeg jedino me malo trta hsg-a...Ali preživjet ću ja to!

----------


## Vlattka

Ja mislim da je utorak ok, a vjerojatno će oni vidjeti je li uzorak krvav pa moraju ponavljati ili ne. Nisam ni znala za ovo novo, super da se može! Kužim o čemu misliš kad kažeš trošimo na gluposti, baš tako i ja, ima momenata kad stvarno fali para, a onda u nekom sve super (privatni posao, pa varira), ali ako mogu kupovati novu maramu za nošenje viška ili se folirati s nekim blesavim začinima za kuhanje i slično, onda se mora naći i za zdravlje. A često se ne nađe jer nam je zadnje na pameti :/ Sad da seljanka pita - što je HSG?

----------


## November

Hsg je ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda. Radi se tek kad dođu nalazi briseva i pape, ako su sterilni i ok. Mislim da se čekaju 5 dana nalazi ovdje gdje ću ići. Papa znam da je ok jer sam nedavno kod gin radila i dobila super super nalaz, a za briseve ne znam i baš me zanima.

----------


## MonaLi

November jer ideš na rtg HSG ili uzv HSG? Nema te kaj bit frka ako je uzv, navodno puno manje boli.

Hvala curke na bodrenju, Hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

November, ja sam bila na uzv HSG i gotovo nisam ništa osjetila, ali moji jajovodi su bili prohodni. Malo sam krvarila nakon toga pa ponesi uložak za svaki slučaj.

Mona, glavu gore  :Smile:  Čekamo plus!

----------


## tocekica

sutra *3 DC*

----------


## MAMI 2

November, točekice grlim

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Mona i ja odbrojavam s tobom, i ima da je pluščina!!!!!! 
> 
> Nismo baš da imamo novaca na bacanje, tko uopće danas i ima, ali nekako si mislim ako uvijek imamo za neke druge stvari, e pa onda imamo i za ovo što nam je trenutno prioritet. 
> 
> Vjerojatno mi u utorak onda neće raditi papa i briseve, jelda? Mada, M će vjerojatno u pon završiti. A čitala sam kako u zadnje vrijeme rade to čak i za vrijeme M, da im nova tehnologija dozvoljava. Ne znam. Možda ću onda i u četvrtak opet na papu i briseve. I onda još jednom na progesteron i HSG. Ne bojim se ničeg jedino me malo trta hsg-a...Ali preživjet ću ja to!


Prezivjet ces!  :Smile:  mene je bolio utz hssg... ono suze su mi se slijevale u usi, bol kao 10x menstrualni grc... ne traje dugo, ali... :/

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 15.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooo!
Kavicaa!

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

jutro zenske...kod mene je muz preuzeo stvar...vise nije svai drugi dann kako sam ciljala, sad je uvecer, budi me ujutro ...mislim zato sto su skolski praznici pa i on nema stresa.... :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Tako i treba.

Ja od posla i obaveza ne znam kud prije pa sjela, zapalila i neda mi se ništa. 
Btw opet imam gljivice.

----------


## Vrci

November,kod koje dr ides?

----------


## Bajbiblue

Zdravo curke, čitat ću zaostatke nakon objave. Zasad vidim ništa posebno se nije dešavalo, osim Mone, kojoj želiiiiiim sve najbolje i drziiiiim fige za betu, i testić pozitivan. November sretno!! To je jednim dijelom uzbudljivo i dobro znati kaj valja, a kaj ne.. A drugim dijelom stresno!  :Smile:  Ali prezivi se  :Smile: 


Imam jedno pitanje koje je preglupo, ali me kopka.. Naime, farbala sam se i nakon pol sata otišla okupati se, napravila kupku, međutim sjetila sam se ako se isprianje farbe slijevalo, da li postoji da su mi štetne stvari iz farbe ušle u zenski polni organ? hahahah (vjerovatno ćete se kolektivno smijati ovoj gluposti) ali kopka me  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MAMI 2

A gle, ako si sjedila u kadi u koje se slijevala boja od kose, moguće je. Valjda.

----------


## MAMI 2

Mene križa rasturaju.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Dragr moje ženice svma koje slave želim sretan i blagoslo lovljen Uskrs!

Kavica je kuhana!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 16.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Anka91

Mami evo i ja cu pit kavicu s tobom. Pridruzujem se cestitkama za Uskrs! Da ga provedete u miru sa svojim obiteljima.

----------


## MAMI 2

Anka kako si?

----------


## Narancica000

Pridruzujem se kavici i cestitkama! 
Zelim vam svima mirisne smotuljke do iduceg Uskrsa  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Mami dobro sam, hvala na pitanju. Odbrojavam dane, i uzivam u svim carima trudnoce. Jest da svako malo me uhvati panika oko necega ali to je valjda sastavni dio prve trudnoce kad ti je sve nepoznanica. Sva sreca na forumu i curama koje su tu kad zatreba

----------


## sarasvati

Anka, bez panike! Tijelo zna i sve moze. Sve dolazi samo od sebe i savršeno funkcionira! 

Mami, nisu li križa dobra stvar kad bole? :nadam_se:

Svima sretan zec dan!

----------


## MAMI 2

Joj Sara nemam pojma, nije da ne razmišljam!

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs vam zelim.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Meni danas 1dc...  :Sad:  vec se mrvicu bila ponadala...

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica!
Fitnes grlim.

Gdje ste nestale? Baš je neko zatišje.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 17.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Munkica

Nema nikakvih novosti. Ispija se čaj, jede šunkica, razbijaju jaja.

Naručena sam za vađenje krvi 28.04., a do tada samo uzimam progesteron i čekam  :Raspa:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 18.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooòo!

Ako netko slučajno naiđe kava je kuhana!

Sara, Nivana dobro došle u ljubičice!

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro. Hvala mami na kavici. Mi imamo snijeg. Odusevljena sam  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Bome vec/opet u ljubicicama. Hvala na dobrodošlici. 
Dobro jutro! Ja imam temperaturu od jucer navecer inije mi bas dobro jutro. 
Mami križa?

----------


## Nivana

jutro zenske...moze uzimam kavicu...kod nas kisa pada....ruzno vrijeme...spavalo se do devet...ali u petoj brzini evo vec rucak pri kraju...
ajme vec u ljubičicama, sarasvati idemo u odbrojavanje do M, u istom tonu... jeste drzali tempo u onim danima...

----------


## marle

*Mami* hvala na kavici! 

*Natalie*, gdje ste vi da imate snijeg (zaboravila sam)  :Smile: 

Mi ovaj ciklus i nismo baš pokrili tako da čekam M i idemo ispočetka..huh...

Ljubičice držim fige da pišnete pluseve kroz koji dan!

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, marle!

Nivana, mi smo sve pomalo. Nismo bas ciljali, a i u sto da ciljam. Ne pratim trakicama. A u ovih puno mjeseci bilo je situacija i u dan (po pretpostavci) i dan prije i poslije i okolonaokolo pa nista :D

----------


## MAMI 2

> Bome vec/opet u ljubicicama. Hvala na dobrodošlici. 
> Dobro jutro! Ja imam temperaturu od jucer navecer inije mi bas dobro jutro. 
> Mami križa?


Pa onak, danas me baš ne bole. Nemam osjećaj ni za m ni za t. Nema spotinga što mi je vauuu jer ne znam kad sam zadnji put dočekala 27 dc bez spotinga odnosno bez m. Sise me malo bole onak sastrane. Općenito se osjećam drugačije nego prijašnjih mjeseci u pms-u, ful sam puna energije. Ne želim se nadat, a opet se nadam. Iako sam prošli mjesec odlučila da si dajem još ovaj mjesec i odustajem. Ne zato što ne želim nego se teško nosim s činjenicom da ću ove godine 40.
Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## sarasvati

Moja sestra je rodila 2016., tvoje je godište, a jos su imali i dijagnozu. Moguće je, biološki je moguće, ali tesko se nositi s tim da su šanse dosta manje.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ma znam ja da je moguće, al ono hoću li doživit da to djete othranim.

----------


## MAMI 2

Već sam se saživila s tim sa neide lako, pa trudimo se više od 5 godina. A zadnje vrijeme sam se polako pomirila s tim. 
Tako mora biti. Ako je kojim slučajem ovaj mjesec uspjelo onda je stvarno čudo.

----------


## sarasvati

Pet? Uh, puno...a opet čula kako poznanica ima razliku među djecom sedam godina jer je toliko trebalo za drugo...iako je malo mlada od tebe.

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, još kratko iščekivanje!

----------


## Narancica000

*Mona*  :fige:

----------


## Munkica

*Mami*, a zašto ne odeš izvaditi hormone 3. dan ciklusa? Bar ćeš se moći opustiti kad znaš kakva je situacija. Inače, isto tako znam žene koje su rodile prvo dijete s 40., drugo s 42. i jednu koja je prvo rodila s 43. i s 45. drugo. Ali, moram ti reći, 5 godina pokušavanja je stvarno dugo. Ja sa svoje 2 godine pokušavanja sam već luda.

*Mona* :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo! Kavica!

Munkuce meni su hormoni više manje ok, odnosno ovisi od štitnjače a ona varira od hipo u hiper ali mm ima loš spermiogram. Probali smo ivf ali nije uspjelo i poslije toga se nadali čudu. 
Sinoć su me križa bolila ali zato sise prestale. I dalje nemam nikakav osjećaj ni za m nu za t.
U svakom slučaju ne pamtim kad sam došla do 28 dc.

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro!
Lako je uvijek drugome reci sto je mozda dobro učiniti... ja sama nisam napravila nikakvu pretragu... 16mjeseci iza nas, a prvo iz prve. 

Mona?

----------


## November

Jutroooo!!!!

Curke držim fige!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ja ne stignem ništ, užasno sam u gužvi...Želim vam sretan Uskrs tko slavi, sa zakašnjenjem.

Jučer sam bila na prvom dijelu pretraga. Obavili smo razgovor (dr je super!), pregled, UZV - to je sve super, zatim uzeli papa i briseve (to čekam do početka idućeg tjedna) i izvadili hormone (štitnjaču i spolne). Hormoni će danas doć pa ćemo vidjetiii...

MM ide drugi petak na spermiogram, a ja ću možda u utorak ako brisevi budu ok na HSG. Još ćemo to vidjeti kako bude i kako ću s poslom se organizirati.

Dobbre sam volje!!

----------


## Šiškica

MAMI 2 jel ima spotinga?

Sjećam se da mi imamo sličnu problematiku..( znao mi se pojaviti čak i 19dc a M bi došla28dc)

Jedino po čemu sam posumnjala na T ( 7 MPO postupku) je bio izostanak spotinga.. i da fakat je bila T..

----------


## Munkica

Da. Ako, uostalom, govoriš iz svog iskustva. Ne vidim u čemu je problem. I time nisam apsolutno ništa loše mislila!



> Dobro jutro!
> Lako je uvijek drugome reci sto je mozda dobro učiniti... ja sama nisam napravila nikakvu pretragu... 16mjeseci iza nas, a prvo iz prve. 
> 
> Mona?

----------


## MAMI 2

> MAMI 2 jel ima spotinga?
> 
> Sjećam se da mi imamo sličnu problematiku..( znao mi se pojaviti čak i 19dc a M bi došla28dc)
> 
> Jedino po čemu sam posumnjala na T ( 7 MPO postupku) je bio izostanak spotinga.. i da fakat je bila T..


Je šiškice slična situacija je, nije ga bilo do jutros, sad se javio tako da niš od t. Al dobro barem nije spoting od 18 dc.

Munkuce mislum da Sara nije ništa loše mislila, a ni ti.

----------


## marle

*Mami* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram za čudo i da je izostanak spotinga dobar znak  :fige:

----------


## sarasvati

> Da. Ako, uostalom, govoriš iz svog iskustva. Ne vidim u čemu je problem. I time nisam apsolutno ništa loše mislila!


Ma kakvi loše, nisam ja ni pomislila tako, valjda je tako zazvučala poruka.  Pisala sam i iz svoje pozicije koja savjetuje i drugima da naprave pregled a sama ne odem.

----------


## Munkica

Sorry, Sara. Nisam ni ja ništa loše mislila. Na forumima uz riječi fali i ton. A i možda sam se ustala malo na lijevu nogu. Sorry još jednom.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, nije ni potrebna isprika. Ja trebam poraditi na riječima. Previše sam navikla da me se i čuje.  :Smile:

----------


## November

Stigli su mi nalazi štitnjača + spolni hormoni... I nalaz je jednostavno besprijekoran. Poludjet ću! 

Čekamo dalje...

Curke koje imate spotting - znate li od čega je? Jer mene je mučio opako mjesecima...Ali baš ono, po 5+dana prije M se pojavio, užasno iscrpljujuće i frustrirajuće. Riješila sam ga kapima konopljike kao što znate...Sad bude eventualno dan prije M. Nemam pojma od čega je bio. Moguće nizak progesteron, pa je konoljika utjecala na njegovo povišenje, pa se samim time i spotting izgubio. Što god da je bilo, kucam o drvo, prošlo je.

----------


## Vrci

November, kod koje si dr bila?  :Smile: 

Ja do poroda nisam imala spotting pred mengu,sad se cesto pojavi. Ne znam od cega je

----------


## November

Ne znam jel smijem pisat ovdje pošto je privatno da nebi ispalo kao reklama?

Vrci poslat ću ti na pp, a ako smijem napisat ovdje nek mi netko kaže pa budem  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

A mislila sam da ides kod moje dr  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro, cure!
November, znam kako je kad te iritiraju dobri nalazi, ali valjda je ipak bolje tako nego da su loši, zar ne?
Što se tiče spottinga, i meni se to proteglo na nekoliko dana u zadnjih par ciklusa, prije je bilo maksimalno jedan dan. Nadam se da će samo od sebe proći.

----------


## Munkica

November, ja sam imala spotting par dana iza M i trajao je po 4-5 dana. Uz to sam krvarila nakon keksa, ali samo onog iza M neovisno o tome je li bio 2, 3 ili 5 dana nakon M. Izvadila hormone, napravila papu, čak sam i bris na spolne bolesti napravila. Ništa. Nada. Nula. Sve super i ok. Osim što mene nervira, dr rekao da nema razloga za brigu. I prestalo je dok opet ne počne...

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam imala spotting dok sam imala miom i bio je u kombinaciji s pobrkanom M.

----------


## November

Vlatka naravno da je bolje kad su nalazi super, ali baš to - nekako sam očekivala da će bit problem s hormonima. Ne znam. Drago mi je što je sve ok. 

Spotting je baš zanimljiv mali gad. Može bit svašta, može bit ništa, uglavnom koliko čitam i čujem i je - ništa. Pf.

Idući utorak idem na HSG, dogovoreno je. Svi smo uvjereni da će nalazi bit sterilni haha, čak se i naručujemo prije reda :D

Do kraja ovog mjeseca ja ću koliko toliko znati što je. Jel to moguće? Ne mogu vam opisati koliko se emocija stvara u meni...

Imam samo jedno pitanje...Šta ako sve bude ok?????

----------


## sarasvati

Ako sve bude ok je svakako bolje nego da je sve u problemu! A onda ćete sjesti i porazgovarati s doktorom koji ce znati sto i kako dalje. (Zvuci jednostavno, jel' da?)  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 19.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Munkice dobro došla u gornji dom!
November super za nalaze! 

Nemam pojma od kud spoting, imala ga i kad su hormoni bili ok i kad nisu.

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Mami  :Smile: 
November, osim povisenog AMH (sto nije nuzno lose), moji nalazi su isto super. Ja sam drzala fige da HSG bude los jer bi barem postojao razlog zasto nemamo malog sisavca. I, opet, sve ok. Kako je Sara rekla, posavjetuj se s dr kad dobijes sve nalaze. Ponekad nam svima treba i malo srece  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, kako je tvoj doktor tumačio dobre nalaze?

----------


## Munkica

Zbog povišenog AMH dr sumnja na PCOS, iako je ultrazvuk bio ok. Mislio je da IVF nije još nužan nego da ćemo s klomifenima i ciljanim odnosima sve riješiti. Kao, trudnoća je samo pitanje vremena jer nema prepreke za nju. Kaže, ove godine na godišnji idete vas troje. 
U međuvremenu je doktor otišao iz bolnice i moja nova dr. mi je dala šansu još samo ovaj ciklus, odnosno još 10 dana, i rekla da se javim na konzultacije nakon toga jer nema više smisla čekati. 34 su mi godine i nisam više baš mlada  :Sad:  A ja sam s brojanjem godina stala na 28.

----------


## sarasvati

A koliko je prošlo? Jer vi biste rado prvu bebu ako sam sve dobro popamtila. Pa cini mi se dobro da ne bi doktorica vise cekala. 
I hej!, nisi stara. 30-e su nove 20-e za rađanje.

----------


## Nivana

jutro zenske...eto ja samo sluzim kavicu....i pregledam dc...

----------


## November

Cure dobro jutro. Šta je ovo vani??? Užas!

Tko je sve trudilica za prvu bebu? Jer koliko sam skužila dosta vas već ima dječicu. Evo ja sam za prvu bebu!

Nisam pod stresom, začudo. Iako jesam jako uzbuđena. Sad dok znamo da ovaj mjesec nema smisla bebiti (osim naravno nakon HSG), keksamo se ko ludi. Šta psiha radi. Sad bi ja stalno. On bi uvijek stalno. Nevjerojatno!

Pošto mi MM ide idući petak na spermiogram, a 3-4 dana prije ne smije se prazniti, tek u petak navečer/subotu ćemo bebiti...A meni je u četvrtak 14.dc. Mislim da je ovaj mjesec otpisan što se toga tiče ipak.

----------


## Munkica

Jutro!

*Sara*, metodu "vadi ga van" koristimo jedno 7 godina. A pokušavamo već minimalno 2,5 godine od toga sam 5 ciklusa uzimala klomifene, a prije sam koristila trakice. Da, super je što doktorica više ne bi čekala jer niti ja više nemam strpljenja raditi nešto što očito ne daje nikakve rezultate. Nisam baš "zašto se sve to meni događa" tip, ali kad vidim da cure koje nisu imale normalnu M nikada u životu, imaju PCOS i operirale su pregrade u maternici ostaju trudne iz prve, onda se malo zapitam.

*November*, je i ja sam za prvog sisavca. Znam kako ti je. I ja sam bila uzbuđena zbog svih testova i, zapravo, sretna jer napokon radimo nešto konkretno.

----------


## marle

*November* ja isto čekam prvu bebu. Sad će još malo biti godina dana da pokušavamo, ali kako i md i ja radimo smjenski zna nam se dogoditi da kad su plodni dani mi se ni ne vidimo tako da nismo svaki ciklus iskoristili maksimalno. Pretrage za sada nisam radila, sve se nadam da će sljedeći ciklus biti taj i tako iz mjeseca u mjesec  :Grin:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 20.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Kuham popodnevnu kavu! Tko je za?

Moja m nikako da krene, spotinga je danas malo više.

Drage moje od srca vam želim da uskoro ugledate +!

----------


## sarasvati

Ja ne mogu nista. Opet temperatura. 

Mami, po mojoj računici ja trebam dobiti u subotu, a po našoj listi sutra. Sad sam to skužila. 
Znaci ipak dolazi? :/

Munkice, dugo je to..., a i jesi ipak nesto poduzimala. Drago mi je da se blizi konkretniji korak. 

November, nama ovo dijete koje ne stiže je drugo.

----------


## Munkica

Sarasvati, neka proljetna viroza je u điru. Odmor, puno čaja, limunade i peršina  :Smile:  

Prve godine smo ciljali otprilike plodne dane. Nakon godinu dana sam nabavila trakice i skužila da krivo ciljamo. Ups. Ovulacija je bila tjedan dana kasnije. Nešto više od godinu dana kasnije smo se odlučili javiti u bolnicu. Zapravo, poslala me dr opće prakse. Neke mjesece smo morali preskočiti zbog posla ili zbog toga što je MM prihvatio ponudu za posao u drugoj zemlji pa smo se 4 mjeseca viđali mjesečno dok se i ja nisam doselila tu.

Moj bratić je ginekolog pa sam njega priupitala za poneki savjet. Kaže da nam se u tom razdoblju moralo već nešto zalomiti, a pošto nije... Vrijeme je bilo da napravim pretrage. Budući da se ne bavi neplodnošću, ne želi mi davati nikakve savjete osim onih općenitih jer kaže da je to dosta komplicirano područje. A ja još niti nisam u MPO vodama.

----------


## sarasvati

Dan temperature, dan crijevne viroze pa dan oboje u kombinaciji... 
Bome se moglo uloviti tijekom cijelog tog vremena  :Sad:  Zato sada poduzimaš korake.

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro, svima! Za mene, nadam se, zdraviji dan! A vama veseli petak! Mami, Munkice, Nivana i KreMar bez M!

----------


## sarasvati

Evo mene opet, razgovaram ja ovdje sama sa sobom. :D
Moja aplikacija je posandrcala. Brojala ja prstom po kalendaru i sve štima. Mami, danas je 28. dan  :Smile:

----------


## November

Bok dame!

Petak je juuuuupiii ajme kako jedva čekam da završim s poslom i idem doma piti kavicu i ljenčariti. Čak je i lijep dan. Naporan tjedan je iza mene, a još naporniji me čeka, moram se dobrano odmoriti ovaj vikend.

----------


## Nivana

meni petak nista dobro ne donosi...samo radnu subotu...ajde mozda nedjelja bude bolja...sve je neizvjesno...
sarasavati nadam se bez M, ali ništa nemislim nit se čemu nadam zbog proslog produljenog ciklusa, neznam sta bi mislila...

----------


## Munkica

Hoćeš li napraviti test, Sarasvati? Jesu li ti inače ciklusi 28 dana?

Nivana, Mami, KreMar, da iz ljubičica ne odemo na dno liste nego da zajedno otvorimo novo odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Pa i ja valjda s vama u odbrojavanje! 

Necu raditi jos neko vrijeme test. Do sad sam ih napravila dva (zapravo tri, ali taj prvi je bio davno kad je izostala M i sasvim drugog razloga) i oba puta sam bila trudna. Ja sam ona koja ceka neko vrijeme. Nakon nekog vremena nakon poroda, kad se sve stabiliziralo, došli su na 28 dana i ovaj posljednji ciklus je kasnila 5 dana. Tako da sam i dalje ona koja ceka neko vrijeme. Sve do jucer sam imala crijevnu virozu i temperaturu tako da ne mogu reci osjecam li da dolazi jer sam jos neoporavljena.

----------


## tocekica

November i Mukica, možete li mi napisati na pp di idete na obradu "neplodnosti". Ja sam mislila još 2 mjeseca si dati fore, a onda otić private na sve kaj treba.

----------


## MonaLi

Cure evo da i ovdje napišem, moja beta je danas na 14.dpo 103!!! Nadam se da ce se lijepo duplati dalje. Sretno svima  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

*MonaLi*, bravooooo! Nek se samo dupla. Baš sam sretna  :Smile: 

*Sarasvati*, ja sam mislila da je to već gotova stvar  :Smile:  . Sorry, pišem, a ne mislim.

*Tocekica*, nisam u Hrvatskoj. Ali ako ti može pomoći, evo link na stranicu bolnice. http://www.brusselsivf.be Ima dosta korisnih savjeta, doduše na engleskom, francuskom i nizozemskom.

----------


## November

Monaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

Monaaaaa, weeeeeeee!

Munkice, sviđa mi se tvoje razmišljanje!  :Shock: najkojiskače:

----------


## MAMI 2

Monaaaa čestitamm!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 21.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje ja pala na dno.

----------


## Munkica

Zao mi je, mami!

----------


## sarasvati

A Mami, ipak  :Sad:   :Sad:  Zao mi je...
Za koji dan počinje nova stranica.

----------


## MAMI 2

Hvala cure! Nije me pogodilo nekako sam se pomirila s tim.

----------


## tocekica

Mukice, hvala  :Kiss: .  November hvala, sad sam u pregovorima s mm o tome. Mona jos jednom čestitam  :Kiss: ! Sara~~~~da pisnes uskoro II. Mami dobro dosla u donji dom  :Smile: . Nivana, ja imam samo 4 prave radne u godini, ali gotovo stalno imam pokuse pa moram na poslu visiti i sub i ned( ne racuna mi se u radno v)  :Sad:  pa znam kako ti je  :Sad:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Monaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ma daj, kad vidjeh betu, kad vidjeh novosti srce mi je prokucalo brze, kako drugačije da opišem koliko mi je drago zbog tebe? Sretno, sretno i drzim najveće fige za tebe?  :Smile: 

Sta nam je sa CHIAROM? U frci sam s vremenom pa ne čitam detaljno zaostatke!  :Sad: 

Ja sam dobila Bromergon da snizimo prolaktin i idemo na ciljane, folikumetrija i to.. pomislih supeeeer napokooon, ali onda naravno mroa biti nesto, a to je da je bromergon i bromekriptin povucen i ne nabavlja se vise, drugim rijecima nema ga nigdje u BiH za kupiti vise  :Sad: 

Sretno svima curke!  :Kiss:

----------


## KreMar

Monaaaaa jeeeej!

----------


## KreMar

Ja pala na dno opet, sutra 2dc  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Cure puno hvala jos jednom  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Nisam jos bas to shvatila kao da je za pravo. Nemrem jos ni na glas reci da sam trudna. Čudno je  :Smile: 

Bajbi- hvala ti puno  :Smile:  jel postoji nesto slično Bromergonu da pitas doktora? Ne smije se povuci sa tržišta ako nema neka alternativa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Cure puno hvala jos jednom  
> Nisam jos bas to shvatila kao da je za pravo. Nemrem jos ni na glas reci da sam trudna. Čudno je 
> 
> Bajbi- hvala ti puno  jel postoji nesto slično Bromergonu da pitas doktora? Ne smije se povuci sa tržišta ako nema neka alternativa...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jupiiiiii!!! Cestitke! I da dalje sve ide kako treba!  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobra vecer, cure!  :Smile: 
Malo sam u strci ovih dana pa cu samo cestitati Moni! Nadam se da cu sutra uspjeti zasjesti na komp.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zelena vila

Moona diiiivno, divno!!  neka srecica samo raste da možeš uživati u svakom danu..  :Smile: 

 MAMI dijelim tvoja razmišljanja i 1.dc  :Sad: ...  i ja sam si rekla još ovaj mjesec pa odustajem..  no danas me uhvatila i tuga i panika od odustajanja..  meni je taj okrugli rođendan još bliže..  i termin zadnje mrvice, taman bi ju dobila oko rođendana...  
mislim da cu si opet, još malkac produžiti rok...

----------


## iva_777

*Monaaaaaa*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Sing:  cestitaaaaaaaam!!!

----------


## Nivana

mona čestitam, kad ides opet na hcg da vidis da li se ok dupla...
nama ljubicicama zelim da sto prije produ ovi neizvjesni dani, 
i svim ostalimo zelim ugodnu subotu...

----------


## marle

*mami* , *kremar* , *zelena vila*  :Sad:  grlim vas cure.

*mona* čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

Kod mene nema neizvjesnosti, danas 1dc.

Vilo, zagrljaj šaljem.

Mami, stižem ti!  :Love:

----------


## CHIARA...

Sara, Mami, Zelena vilo saljem vam zagrljaj.  :Kiss: 
Mona cestitam i ovdje.  :Zaljubljen: 
Bajbi trenutno sam u fazi odmora od potpomognute...

----------


## Anka91

Mona cestitam!!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 22.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Sara, kremar, vilo grlim.

Vilo točno to, koliko sam bila sigurna da odustajem sad ne mogu.

I šta kad odustanem, trebala bi se kao pazit a godinama ne mogu ostat t. Kaj sad, mislim totalno glupa situacija.

----------


## sarasvati

Svi koji žele bebu se ne štite. Oni koji trebaju malu pomoć u tome, prihvate je. 
Razumijem što znači odustajanje kod parova koji su u mpo, oni uistinu prestaju s terapijom i sumnjam da se počnu štititi. Hm, nekako mi je sve ipak ugodnije u potpunosti slobodno. A u ovom slučaju...jednostavno prolazi dan za danom bez zaštite. 

Jako se lijepa priča dogodila Ginger! (Ginger, mogu li te ja ovako spomenuti?) Cura im je stigla...baš kad je ona poželjela i iznenadila ih sve!

----------


## Giovi

Mona cestitaaaaaammmmmm!!!!! :Heart: 
Ostale cure grliiiim....:hug:

----------


## Zelena vila

hvala vam cure svima na zagrljajima..  i ja vas jako grlim..  puno mi znacite jer samo onaj tko je u odbrojavanju zna kako je to  :grouphug: 
 i mislim si pa trebalo bi biti lakše to odbrojavanje jer vec imam dvoje djece ali nije..  toliko je ta želja jaka da me stalno gnjavi i okupira mi baš svaki dan...

i da MAMI, razumijem te..  odustajanje i meni podrazumijeva vracanje na kontracepciju... 
 Sarasvati slažem se s tobom da je to tako kad si u nekim mlađim godinama..   no svaka od nas ima neku svoju gornju starosnu granicu do koje želi rađati..  ja svoju stalno pomicem i sa njom i strahovi samo rastu...

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala vam cure, jos jednom  :Smile:  
Kad dođem doma iz bolnice pisat cu vam vise  :Smile: 

Mami - jesi si odredila rok ili se jednostavno osjećaš da je vrijeme da odustaješ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro, Vilo, vidis, ja jos nisam niti jednom pomislila na godine kao granicu. Doživljavam se da je to jos daleko ispred mene  :Smile: 
Moram napustiti taj osjećaj sto sam željela da nije velika razlika među mojom djecom. Toliko je to, vjerojatno, nebitno, a meni stoji nad glavom. 
Svakako svatko ima neku liniju do kamo ide.

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona nemam granicu, mislila sam 38, pa 39 evo sad gazim 40. Nemam pojma, kao i vila, imam osjećak da još nisam gotova i stalno mi je to u glavi, a s druge strane sam u fazi kad cure ostaju doma same bez problema u uhvati me na trenutak pomisao kako mi je sad lijepo, ali opet nekako čeznem za bebom.  Već mjesecima odustajem al ne mogu.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 23.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## marle

*Sara*  :Sad:  Mislim da te razlika u godinama između djece ne treba zabrinjavati. Mi si vjerojatno zamislimo da je tako bolje iz nekog razloga ili da tako treba biti, ali kada se sve zbroji i oduzme mislim da je to nebitno. (Iako ja bi htjela 3 djece, s malom razlikom  :Grin: . MD bi 2. Ponekad mi se čini da sam u sve ovo trebala krenuti ranije, nemam još ni jedno, razmišljam o troje, a godine idu..)

*Mami* , *zelena vila*  :grouphug:  nemam ništa pametno za reći, teško je biti racionalan kada je toliko emocija u igri. Nadam se od sveg srca da će i vama doći srećice koje toliko želite.

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav svima :Smile: 
Ako osjećate da tako treba, nemojte odustajati. Doduše, znam ljude koji su odustali nakon 20 godina mpo i svega pa im se posrećilo :Smile:  Možda je "odustajanje" put.
Ja osobno mislim da dobna granica među djecom nije baš prevažna. Mislim, ok mi je kad netko ne želi imati 15 godina razlike, al sad je li 2, 3, 4 ili što već, gdje postaviti crtu...Je li nekom 10 ili 11. Ipak ne može sve po našem uvijek:/
Meni je osobno zanimljivo kako prvi put, kad sam se svega toga nekako bojala (nisam neki "dječji" tip) nije bilo problema u smislu dužih pokušaja. A sad kad vidim da mi je super (iako i dalje nisam dječji tip) i kad u biti znam što će biti rezultat tih pokušaja, rezultat izostaje. Al dobro, bit će valjda u skorije vrijeme. Svaki mjesec zaključim kako je možda baš ovaj put sve super prošlo i da sam trudna :D Sad čekam još desetak dana do novog testa.

----------


## MAMI 2

Vlatka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!

----------


## Natalie38

Vecer svima. Nije me bilo pa dana pa vidi odmah plusic  :Smile: .
CESTITAM.
ja sam se malo opustila. Sinoc i previse. Ubile me dvije case vina.
Ne mogu reci da sam odustala. Jednostavno sam sve stavila u drugi plan i mogu reci da mi je lakse. Ne znam kad su mi plodni niti kad trebam dobiti pa niti ne razmisljam o tome. Nakon osam mjeseci pokusavanja trebam mir. I mirnu glavu jer ipak imam curicu koja me treba u potpunosti a ne zivcanu i nervozu jer treba M doci ili ne kad su plodni dani....
Jednostavno me je sve to preokupilo i to nije dobro. Ne treba odustati nego pustili da ide svojim tokom. Ali to vrijedi za one u mojoj poziciji. Vec u godinama i sa ispunjenim snovima o djetetu.

----------


## Zelena vila

sarasvati to je super, ostani takva...  ja bi htjela biti takva no nisam..  baš sam oduvijek opterecena godinama  :Rolling Eyes: 
 i meni se sviđa manja razlika među djecom pa ti od srca želim da druga srecica što prije stigne  :Kiss: 

 marle hvaala ti  :Kiss: ...  i ja tebi od srca želim tri srecice a dragi ce možda kao i moj prihvatiti ideju i o troje djece kad vidi koja je to sreca  :Smile:  

 vlattka vibrice i od mene za plus!!

 MAMI ja bi natrag na listu  :Grin: ..

----------


## Nivana

jutro tete....evo uzmite kavicu da malo predahnete...znam da su neki vec od pet na nogama i slicno tako da vrijeme je da sjednete i stanete malo...
a ja se bas veselim sto sam najvislje na listi,..ili ce biti op dole ili cu ostati...iskreeno o nicemu se ne nadam...
Natali u redu je malo posustati i paznju usmjeriti na druge stvari, mozda je to dobitna stvar..

----------


## tocekica

Cure, jutro...kavu poslužena. Ja sam Vilo ista kao i ti. Strašno opterećena oko svega toga. ja sam već uzela pauzu od odbrojavanja i nije pomoglo. Trudilice za drugu bebu, da Vas utješim...prva beba, 25 godina...trudili smo se 9 ciklusa ( bili smo mladi i fakat smo bebili dosta često). Ostala sam T u ciklusu kojeg sam išla preskočiti jer smo u mojim plodnim danima imali neke goste (mjerila sam bazalnu da odredim plodne dane). Pošto nam je tako dugo trebalo za prvo, drugo smo išli raditi s minimalnim razmakom nakon CR i odmah sam ostala T.

----------


## tocekica

Htjedoh reći, svaka beba druga priča.

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima  :Smile: 

Vikend je iza nas s puno dobre papice i druženja. 
Tu i tamo me zabole jajnici, ali baš i nemam simptoma PMS-a. Malo me bole sise s vanjske strane, jako su mekane i to je to. Ne znam što da mislim, osim da nikada nisam na klomifenima izdržala više od 25 dana bez M. Petak nikada nije bio dalje...
Cure, čeka nas dug tjedan virkanja u gaće!

----------


## tocekica

Mukice, opa pa tebi je danas 30 DC...nekaj mi je sumnjivo  :Wink:

----------


## Munkica

Inače su mi ciklusi 30-33 dana. Može biti pomak od dan ili dva. Temipirane odnose smo imali 12. i 13.4., a već 10 dana uzimam progesteron. Sad, ili se stvarno nešto uhvatilo, ili još nisam dobila jer nije vrijeme, ili progesteron odgađa M, ili su u šumi. 
Nekako mislim da je je još rano za test, ali mislim da ću ga napraviti dan ili to jutro prije bete, čisto da lakše podnesem loše vijesti. Ne mogu opet tuliti na telefon kad mi jave rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro, dugo sam na nogama vec, ali sad imam par minuta pa nastavljam. 

Slazem se sa svima da razlika u godina među djecom ne bi trebala biti imalo važna. Nije ni meni, kad racionalno promislim. To je bila nasa zelja, ali mozda smo malo i kasno krenuli realizirati je. Vec sam pisala, prvi put sam zatrudnila odmah, u prvom cjelovitom ciklusu. I mislila kako ce tako biti i sljedeci put. A sve je, samo tako nije. Sad je vec ta "mala" razlika iza nas, vise ne razmišljam o njoj, bar ne tako cesto. Ali o svojim godinama uopce ne razmišljam. Ni blizu se ne osjecam starom za jos jedno dijete. Iako bi i tu trebala mozda malo uključiti razum i znanje iz biologije :D 
Munkice i Nivana, držim fige najjače!

----------


## November

Jutro!

Natalie - čujem te haha, i mene su u subotu omamile 2 čaše crnog vina. Kao da sam popila 2 litre. Baš sam se opustila!

Curke vibram za plusiće! Jedan imamo, ajmo dalje!

Ja sutra na HSG...Strašno sam nervozna. Stigli su mi nalazi pape i briseva - uredni. Eto. Još jedna kvačica. 
Glupa sam, vibram sama sebi da HSG ne bude ok pa da imam razlog zašto nisam trudna. Nisam baš normalna. Valjda me još ono vino od subote drži.

----------


## Natalie38

November.Ne govori molim te. Ubile me case vina. Cijeli dan jucer se nisam mogla maknuti, MM je morao kuhati rucak umjesto mene . Nisam dosla sebi cijeli dan.

Niti meni nije ta razlika ne znam koliko bitno. Ja imam jos tri sestre od koje du dvije mlade od mene 16 i 13 godina. Osjeti se razlika ali smo nerazdvojne i nikada nije bio problem. Naprotiv.

A kako dalje? Laganiti. Niti  se ne nadam. Kako sam vec napisala previse sam vremena potrosila na razmisljanje brojanje I sl. Kad pomislim da sam mogla sve te sate provesti sa kcerkicom mi je slabo. 
Sad se veselim ljetu, godisnjem, pripremam se polako za maraton 15.05. ( ne, nisam sportski tip i dali ce prezivjeti 6 km je neizvjesno al reko, super su majice pa bih i ja jednu ).
Uglavnom, zelim uzivati u zivotu bez opterecenja. 
Al to ne znaci da se necu vise druziti sa vama. Naprotiv, od srca cu se veseliti vasim plusicima 
Nisam, gibam malo raditi. Pa popodne u bascu. Stigle mi flance bakinog paradajza iz Slavonije pa jedva cekam da ich posadim.

----------


## tocekica

November ja držim fige da ti sve bude ok da se malo situacija smiri (mislim na stres oko dugog odbrojavanja) i da nakon HSG-a tj, u ovom ciklusu ostaneš T. Ne  si vibrati neprohodne jajovode (makar znam da bi ti na neki način bilo psihički lakše naći razlog dužeg odbrojavanja).

----------


## November

Ma znam draga, naravno da želim da je sve ok, mada mi se ta želja (da je sve ok) dosta sudara za željom da pronađem razlog zašto nema još bebe. Pa mi je kaos u glavi.

Kako se uopće liječe neprohodni jajovodi?

Teško da ćemo ovaj ciklus napraviti nešto, jer dragi ide na spermio u petak, dotad moramo apstinirati, a meni će O biti ja mislim u četvrtak/petak...Sutra ću više znati. Tko zna..Možda se i desi čudo!

----------


## MonaLi

November - nemoj htjeti neprohodne jajovode jer postoji mala šansa da se propusu tokom pretrage ali ako su bas neprohodni to se ne liječi. Jednostavno moraš na vantjelesnu oplodnju. Sto mozda odmah rezultira trudnoćom ali nema pravila. Tako da uvijek je bolje imati otvorenu opciju i spontanog začeća nego da se to isključi. Sretno  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vlattka

November, držim fige da pretraga prođe ok!
Hvala svima na vibracijama, nadam se da će upaliti :Smile:  Imam još dosta do testiranja, ali vjerojatno ću imati i neki trenutak slabosti ranije, hahaha. Ne znam zašto to uopće radim prije vremena, al ne mogu si pomoći.

----------


## Nivana

vlatka znam kako ti je, ja vec sad polako tapkam u mjestu, i svrbe me prsti...za testicem......valjda necu ovaj mjesec baciti previse novaca...:D

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 25.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro svima!

Kako je tko danas? Ja ću tipkati svome ginekologu i dogovoriti pregled, regularan, a uz njega, vjerujem, imat ćemo i dug razgovor. Barem ga ja zamišljam dugim.

Nivana i Munkice, nadam se lijepim vijestima!!

----------


## Munkica

Jutro!

Hvala, Sarasvati! Sad sam već počela pipkati cerviks. Čini mi se da je otvrdnuo, a to baš i nije dobro. I kosa mi je danima čudna. Inače je kovrčava, a sad više liči na mokrog vrapca uključenog u struju.

Ja sam počela zapisivati što sve trebam pitati prije konzultacija s doktorom jer nakon što me bombardira s hrpom novih informacija zaboravim pola toga pitati. Ali to sam ja.

November, javi rezultate.

----------


## sarasvati

E ne znam što bi mokri vrabac uključen u struju na glavi značio? :D  Nadam se da ćemo ga početi pamtiti kao simptom trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*mami* meni sutra *3dc*.  Uranila vještica pa se nisam stigla niti nadati..

Ostalim ljubičicama više sreće ~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~°~

----------


## November

Ja razumijem šta je mokri vrabac uključen u struju jer takva je moja kosa prirodno hahah. Nije smiješno  :Sad: 
Ošišala sam se predobro, kosa mi je porasla (imala sam retro pixie!), i sad imam onaj superkul bob i divan je dok su se pokloni puno truda i pažnje, al nedo mi bog da samo osušim kosu i to je to, ili još gore da ju pustim da se sama suši.  :Mad: 

Ja sam jučer pišnula trakicu čisto iz zabave, nema O na vidiku, i bolje, da je bar čim kasnije ovaj mj da stignemo bebiti joj. 

Jutros se opet izlijala neka sluzasta tekućina iz mene (bez boje i bez mirisa, kao voda!), tako mi je već jednom bilo, šta je to? Kao O sluz ali vodenasta, i imam osjećaj da sam se popiškila koliko toga bude. To mi je bilo prije koji mjesec već.

----------


## tocekica

ja sam htjela pixie ali frizerka me nije htjela šišati tako jer mi kosa strši pa sam dobila bob (ali onak neuredan jer moja kosa svoju politiku vodi).  
 Vodeni iscjedak( baš sad razmišljam da je to vrlo ružan izraz-iscjedak  :Grin: ) može biti na početku plodnog razdoblja(a plodno razdoblje je vrlo široki pojam) , prije nego što se pojavi eggwhite.

----------


## November

Evo me.

Prvo smo radili uzv, vidi se vodeći folikul na lijevom jajniku, o će biti kroz cca 3 dana.
Dr je dugo radio uzv i vidio 2 ciste na lijevoj strani koje nisu na jajniku već na jajovodu...Zatim smo radili sono koji je potvrdio to što je vidio. Desni jajovod prohodan a lijevi ima 2 cistične tvorbe sa pregradama, on sumnja da je hidrosalpinks. Osjetila nisam ništa, skroz bezbolno.
Rekao mi je da mi je mogućnost za prirodnu trudnoću 50 posto.
Preporuča IVF uz blagu stimulaciju. Čekamo još petak i spermiogram.
Ništa mi nije objašnjavao oko tog začepljenja, tj.hidrosalpinksa...Koliko sam ja izguglala to se prije IVF treba riješiti jer smanjuje šanse pošto je ta tekućina u jajovodu embriotoksična.

Šta dalje?Isplakala se jesam, ali nekako želim čuti još mišljenja prije konačne odluke...

----------


## sarasvati

November nisam čula za taj pojam...nekako mi polovično njegovo objašnjenje. Šanse 50 posto, a jedan jajovod ima embriotoksičnu tekućinu. Nije ništa govorio kako riješiti taj hidrosalpiks?  :Sad:  Hoćeš li vidjeti tog doktora nakon spermiograma?

Grlim te.

----------


## Nivana

vecer zenske...
Novembar apsolutno nista ne razumijem...procitala dvaput i pol toga bih trebala googlat da razumijem...heheh ali sve u svemu SREEEEEETNOOOOO

----------


## November

Znači, desni jajovod mi je prohodan, lijevi nije. 
Dijagnoza mi je hidrosalpinks. To znači da je jajovod začepljen odmah do jajnika i da se u njemu nakuplja tekućina.
Kako se to riješi i da li se uopće da riješiti nije mi ništa rekao...Samo je odmah rekao da on savjetuje IVF.

Mene samo kopka ovaj zdravi, desni jajovod. Pa šansa je 50posto, ali opet i to je puno.

Ne znam, naručiti ću se kod svoje gin čim prije i otići sa svim nalazima pa ću vidjeti što kaže.

Nakon početnog šoka, suza, jada, nekako ipak želim vidjeti može li se što popraviti prije nego krenemo na IVF. Pa ako i moram odstraniti taj jajovod, još uvijek mi ostaje jedan u funkciji! Ne znam :/

----------


## Zelena vila

MAMI jedan više sam, kao i ti...

 November žao mi je zbog dijagnoze i mislim da bi razmišljala kao i ti, ne daj se i želim ti da ovi zdravi jajnik i jajovod što prije povuku i odrade svoje..

----------


## tocekica

November, što to njemu znači da su šanse 50%(na netu su ipak brojevi veći). dali je govorio o laporaskopiji?  Ako ti taj jajovod smeta u začeću onda ga treba izvaditi. Pun je internet priča žena koje su ostale trudne prirodno(i prilično brzo) nakon odstranjenja jednog jajovoda. Držim fige da bu spermio ok.

----------


## MAMI 2

[7color="#800080"]♥ lista za: 26.04.2017.♥[/color]


(ne)čekalice:  

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Chiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## November

tockica, ne znam šta mu to znači.

Ne zna evo što više razmišljam to mi je više njegov način i pristup sad nekako...sulud. Znači, ok, došli smo na obradu nepolodnosti, dobro, ali da na temelju UZV gdje je vidio te 2 cistice na jajovodu (koje ga i štopaju), a prije samog HSG on odmah meni kaže kako treba ići na IVF i kako su mi upravo šanse pale za 50 posto da zatrudnim. I nakon sono samo kaže da je njegova priča potvrđena i da bih ako hoću već idući mjesec mogla na IVF. Naravno, sve se planira da idem privatno, u polikliniku s kojom on surađuje. Nakon što smo mi rekli da nam je to ipak malo sve prebrzo, a i preskupo za odmah ići, on je počeo govoriti i bolnicama i inseminaciji. Kao može i inseminacija (iako je na početku rekao da to nema smisla), ako spermio bude dobar pa da se sjeme uvede u jajovod koji je prohodan.

Ništa mi više nije jasno.

O nikakvoj laparoskopiji nije pričao. 

Ako je IVF jedini način, što se mene tiče idem sutra na IVF. MM također tako razmišlja, nije nam to nikakva strašna stvar. Bože moj, ići ćemo i dobiti ćemo bebu. Ali oboje smo za to da čujem još bar 2-3 mišljenja od stručnjaka. Ako oštećen jajovod mora van i ako će mi tad šanse za prirodnu trudnoću biti dobre, ma vadi ga van odmah!

----------


## tocekica

Ako je dobar spermio, dobri hormoni, dobra rezerva (i naravno uzimam u obzir i vaše godine) i odmah na IVF? Sad stani malo na loptu, odi kod soc i nek te pošalje na laporaskopiju ili odi na drugo mišljenje s nalazima privat . Nisam sigurna da ne bi ionako išla na laporo ako bi išla na neki redovan postupak u bolnici. Preporučam da otvoriš temu pa da čuješ iskustva. I naravno u petak na posao pa da za dva tjedna bude II bez neke intervencije  :Wink: .

P.S. i odustajem od njegovog paketa usluga

----------


## Munkica

November, žao mi je zbog dijagnoze, ali sad bar znate u čemu je bio problem pa ga možete riješiti. Nadam se da će spermio biti dobar pa ćete imati jednu brigu manje.

Ja sam danas pišnula test. Veliki debeli minus. Jest da je 2 dana ranije, ali čini se da će ovo biti moje zadnje odbrojavanje na ovom podforumu  :Sad:

----------


## November

Curke žao mi je zbog minusa  :Kiss: 

Ja cijeli dan istražujem, propitkujem, uglavnom pitala sam jednog MPO doktora i on je rekao kako se definitivno preporuča laparoskopija.
Moj dr (koji mi je radio sono) mi je objasnio (jer sam ga pitala mailom) kako ne postoje dokazi da hidrosalpinks utječe na začeće, da su mišljenja podjeljena, i da je on za to da se prvo proba IVF pa ako ne uspije tek onda laparo. Kao da bi mi laparo produljila cijelu priču za min 6 mj.

Eto. Sad još čekam da vidim što će mi moja gin reći. I onda ćemo vidjeti!

S tim da, svi se slažu kako postoji i dalje mogućnost za prirodno začeće i u ovakvom stanju, ali je naravno smanjena.

Ima nade i za mene, kako god :D

----------


## marle

November žao mi je zbog nalaza  :Sad: . U dijagnozu se ne razumijem, žao mi je da ti doktor nije dao odgovor na sva tvoja pitanja (gdje si išla na pregled?). Svakako potraži drugo mišljenje, barem da ti netko da odgovore na tvoje nedoumice.

----------


## sarasvati

November, mene bi bas ljutio taj doktor. Cini mi se kao da ti je dao polovične informacije, onako nabacao dijagnoze i pustio te da sam dalje to procesuiras. 
Ne znam nista o toj dijagnozu, ali ja bih svakako potražila jos jedno mišljenje. Bas kao sto si i rekla, krenula od soc gin pa dalje. 

Moj doktor mi jos nije uzvratio mejl. To je neobično za njega. 

Nivanaaa?

----------


## MonaLi

November - nemoj da te nista obeshrabri, svaki nalaz si sve bliže bebici. Doktor je rekao da su šanse 50% jer kad ovuliras na lijevom jajniku nemres ostati trudna pretpostavljam? A kad je sa desnog mozes, meni se to opet čine super šanse.  Ako je spermio dobar pitaj jos nekog stručnjaka jos sto dalje ali ako i dođe do IVF nije to smak svijeta, veeeelike su šanse da se odmah ulovi...  kao i meni. 3 godine muke i sad mi je zao da nisam ranije krenula na to. Sve ce biti ok bez brige  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Munkica grlim.  :Kiss: 
November potpisujem Monu. Od rijeci do rijeci je rekla ono sto i ja mislim. Bit ce sve u redu, ne brini. Uskoro ces i ti imati bebicu.  :Smile: 
Mona kako si? Daj promijeni potpis.  :Very Happy: 
Cure  :Kiss:  i nek uskoro padne koji plusic.

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - evo ležim u bolnici i odmaram  :Smile:  kaj mogu potpis preko Tapatalk-a mijenjati? Hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Curke hvala vam!

Naravno da nisam to samo tako pustila već sam se raspitala kod nekoliko MPO stručnjaka o toj dijagnozi. Svi su složni - laparoskopija i odstranjivanje lijevog jajovoda.

Čak me je jedan divan doktor nazvao i sve u detalje mi potanko objasnio.
Znači, jajovod na kojem je hidrosalpinks je nepovratno oštećen. Šansa za začećem dok je taj jajovod u meni je izuzetno mala. Do oplodnje može doći ali je gotovo sigurno da se neće održati.

Čim se taj jajovod odstrani, šanse rastu i to prilično, bilo za prirodno začeće, tako i za IVF ako bude potrebno.

Dakle, naručila sam se u utorak u jednu privatnu polikliniku na MPO konzultacije kod jedne dr s kojom sam se više puta čula. Ona će pomno pregledati sve nalaze i lijepo reći što i kako i dobiti ću to napismeno. Ona je također za laparo.

Odmah u srijedu idem po uputnicu kod svoje gin i naručujem se za laparo. Već sam joj se najavila.

Inače sam sva izvan sebe, nisam jela od jučer popodne, ali polako mi se slažu kockice i vjerujem da će sve biti ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

sarasavati, kod mene nista novo...necu do nedjelje ni da pomisljam na nista.....imam toliko posla tako da mi nece to biti problem, jedva skocim ovdje malo...
novembar opet sretno....cekamo daljjnji razvoj situacije...

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro!

Nivana, da bar, da bar....najljepše vijesti!

----------


## Vlattka

Žao mi je zbog minusa  :Sad: 
November, drago mi je da bar znaš što učiniti i kako se pokrenuti. Vjerujem da si sad sva ufurana i ne možeš dočekati da sve krene. Bitno da znaš način  :Wink:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Chiara i Vlattka!

Jajnici me rasturaju. Zapravo, se ne sjećam da su me ikada tako boljeli nakon ovulacije. Što ne znači da nisu, samo se ja ne sjećam više  :Smile:  I ne mogu spavati. Noćas sam do pola 2 piljila u tv. Valjda je sve to od progesterona. 
Sutra vadim betu pa minimalna šansa još ipak postoji. Mislim da noćas definitivno neću spavati...

November, bit će to ok (Iako ja mrzim kad mi netko govori da će sve biti ok  :Smile:  ). Glavno da ste se pokrenuli i da si okružena pozitivnim doktorima. I sposobnima, naravno.

----------


## Vlattka

Haha, i ja mrzim "Bit će sve ok" i "Znam neke ljude koji su...". A što drugo reći ako to misliš, nego to  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, sad registrirala minus...  :Sad:

----------


## kudri

> Curke hvala vam!Naravno da nisam to samo tako pustila već sam se raspitala kod nekoliko MPO stručnjaka o toj dijagnozi. Svi su složni - laparoskopija i odstranjivanje lijevog jajovoda.Čak me je jedan divan doktor nazvao i sve u detalje mi potanko objasnio.Znači, jajovod na kojem je hidrosalpinks je nepovratno oštećen. Šansa za začećem dok je taj jajovod u meni je izuzetno mala. Do oplodnje može doći ali je gotovo sigurno da se neće održati.Čim se taj jajovod odstrani, šanse rastu i to prilično, bilo za prirodno začeće, tako i za IVF ako bude potrebno.Dakle, naručila sam se u utorak u jednu privatnu polikliniku na MPO konzultacije kod jedne dr s kojom sam se više puta čula. Ona će pomno pregledati sve nalaze i lijepo reći što i kako i dobiti ću to napismeno. Ona je također za laparo.Odmah u srijedu idem po uputnicu kod svoje gin i naručujem se za laparo. Već sam joj se najavila.Inače sam sva izvan sebe, nisam jela od jučer popodne, ali polako mi se slažu kockice i vjerujem da će sve biti ok.


upravo sam ti htjela napisati da je i moja dijagnoza bila zakrivljen jajovod, neoprohodan, ispunjen tekućinom. IVF dr mi je rekao kako uz takav jajovod nema šanse da otanem prirodno trudna, da inspeminacija isto nema šanse, eventualno IVF, ali da bi ga bilo najbolje izvaditi jer je nefunkcionalan i samo otežava. prvo sam pristala. dobila termin kod anesteziologa i onda ipak, ne znam zašto odustala. dobro mi je rekao mm. kako se tehnologija brzo mijenja, možda da iapk razmisliš o vađenju jajovoda. i odustala sam. dr je bio vidno nezadovoljan! crvenim velikim slovima je na povijest bolesti napisao: ODBIJA PREPORUČENI ZAHTJEV! i tako sam se ja upustila u ivf, bez vađenja jajovoda jer izvaditi mi ga uvijek stignu. trebala sam samo dobiti m i krenuti s tabletama. već sam ih imala doma. ta m nije stigla, što znači da sam ciklus iza hsg ostala prirodno trudna! vjerojatno, kaze dr, da je i drugi jajovod bio djelomično začepljen, pa ga je hsg propuhao i omogućio jajnoj stanici da dođe kuda je trebalo  :Smile: eto, tijelo je čudo! ovo pišem da vidite da ima svakakvih priča, samo treba vjerovati svojoj intuiciji.ljubim, grlim i želim i vama svima curke moje jedno ili više čuda, što prije!!!

----------


## Natalie38

Ne kaze se bezveze kad vrag ima mlade. 
Danas je moj muz bio kod urologa. Prvenstveno zbog operacije bruha koju je imao prije sedam godina a i zbog drugih problema. Ima bolove u predjelu gdje je operiran i koji se sire onda nize. Ono cega se ja vise bojim je to sto prilikom ejakulacije ima bolove. Ne svaki put nego kada se ne seksamo par dana. Kako kao i svatko odmah sam i ja guglala i naravno sve pozitivno sam ignorirala i odmah pomislila na najgore. U svakom slucaju eto opet brige. 
Ali i ako nista drugo ce i napraviti uz sve to spermiogram. Samo treba odnijezi uzorak. U utorak ide kod kirurga.
A jel ima sta novoga? Kakav plusic da se malo razveselim?

----------


## November

Kudri hvala ti na informacijama. Sad sam u još većoj dilemi :D šalim se, ja sam nekako odlučila da idem na laparo, ali nikad se ne zna. Čovjek sam i imam se pravo predomisliti. Vidjet ću što ću u utorak čuti.

Natalie vibram da sve bude ok s dragim! Misli pozitivno!

----------


## Vlattka

Natalie, svi mi guglanjem odmah zaključimo najgore. Držim fige da je sve ok i vjerujem da je :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

jutro zenske, evo samo da vam kavicu posluzim...
koid mene i dalje nista...mislim da cu danas kupiti testic..pa nek bude u pripremi...
Natali ~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok.
ostale zenske...~~~~~~~~~~~za sve..

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Nivana hvala na kavici. 
Natalie ~~~~~ da sve bude u redu sa TM.
Mami idem u druge vode pa me makni sa liste. Hvala. Vama ostalima zelim puno srece i da vam lista donese puno plusica.  :Smile:

----------


## November

Jutro curke!
Evo kod mene 3.kava! Nervoza zbog spermiograma. Rezultati su već tu. Imamo super spemriogram! Presretna sam.

Dakle, znamo problem. Sretna sam jer je sve drugo uredno, odlično, super. 

Sad, s takvim spermiogramom, možda sam čak i učvrtila svoju odluku o uklanjanju hidrosalpinksa. Po svoj logici, ostat će mi uredni jajnici, uredne ovulacije, uredni hormoni, i uredan spermiogram. Prema tome, ako maknem jedinu stavku koja nas koči...Trebala bih moći ostati trudna prirodnim putem.

----------


## Nivana

a gdje je Mami nestala??  
bome zatisje ovdje...gdje ste svi...vani puse, kisa lije...
i kava se opet pije...

----------


## MonaLi

November - drago mi je da je spermio super, to je pola posla  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 29.04.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo, kavica!

Munkice žao mi je zbog -.

Chiara draga sretno i da nam uskoro javiš lijepe vjesti!
November supee za spermiogram!
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Mami.

Jucer sam vadila krv i beta je isto negativna. Sad čekam da stigne Zla Tetka. Vjerojatno sutra, prekosutra kada padne razina progesterona.
November, super da je spermio dobar. Jedna briga manje  :Smile: 
Nivana, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, u utorak počinju pretrage? 
Chiara, zelim ti radosne vijesti sto brze...
Nivana, javi nam plus!! Ceka li taj test?
Ja u utorak idem na razgovor kod doktora.

----------


## Munkica

Većinu pretraga sam obavila, a budući da je postojala nada da sam trudna, nisam se naručila na konzultacije. U utorak tek zovem da dogovorimo konzultacije s dr. Nekako sam se nadala da ćemo prvi IVF napraviti prije godišnjeg, ali sada mi se čini da je to poprilično na knap. Godišnji nam je od kraja 6. i cijeli 7. Ovdje su svi u 8. na godišnjem tako da ništa prije 9. mjeseca. Bar je moja računica takva. Obično se i na konzultacije čeka 2-3 tjedna.

----------


## Nivana

> Munkice, u utorak počinju pretrage? 
> Chiara, zelim ti radosne vijesti sto brze...
> Nivana, javi nam plus!! Ceka li taj test?
> Ja u utorak idem na razgovor kod doktora.


Test čeka  svoj red...neznam koliko ću se još suzdržavati, ovaj put tek dok stignem preko 40 dc.. neću prije.. ako kasni trebala bi do tad već svakako stići...

----------


## Nivana

dobro jutro ženske, evo samo cu vam napisati da se lijepo odmorite na ovaj neradni dan,..i da ga provedete s obitelji i da nemislite na koje kakve brige...
pozdravv

----------


## sarasvati

Svi smo u prvomajskoj odmoru...  :Smile: 

Mi uživamo na moru. 

Sutra cu na razgovor s ginekologom. 

Nivana, nadam se da i dalje test ceka 40dc  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure..evo usputne kavice uz velike pozdrave i puno pozitivnih vibrica... :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 01.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Hello komadi!
Nadam se da uživate!

----------


## MonaLi

Meni prvi maj bas nije nekaj jer ležim jos u bolnici ali nadam se da vi rostiljate, fino papate i uživate u danu  :Smile:  na kraju je i lijepo vrijeme!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Curice,

nadam se da ste uživale za vikend i da lijepo iskorištavate ovaj dan za odmor. Mi da!  :Smile: 

Sutra je već utorak, ajme, vrijeme leti, i sutra popodne sam na razgovoru u vezi mog jajovoda i mojih opcija. Iako većinu već znam.

MM i ja smo skovali plan, a to je ovako nekako:
- čuti sutra što će dr. reći
- otići kod svoje gin sa svim nalazima na još jedan pregled i uzeti uputnicu za laparo (to tek u 6.mjesecu jer je nema prije!)
- otići u 6.mj kod dr. u bolnicu za dogovor oko laparo
- otići na laparo u 7.mjesecu NAJVJEROJATNIJE, tako da mi se nekako poklopi s godišnjim

A dotad...Paziti se i maziti. Čekam M i krećem s prirodnom terapijom dr.Krajine Pokupec. Terapija za začepljene jajovode, čaj + kapi + krema. Nemam što izgubiti, ionako čekam. Uz to svaki dan žlica smjese domaći med + čuvarkuća (smljevena). Odmoći ne može.
MM se skida s vitamina, čim dovrši Arginmax, ima još malo. Dajem mu slobodno ljeto :D
Ja se skidam s čajeva, piti ću ih odsad samo za gušt, ovaj jedan od dr.Pokupec će mi biti dovoljan.

Od svoje "terapije" ostajem jedino na kapima konopljike, ali smanjujem dozu na 20 kapi dnevno. Ona mi odgovara, pogotovo što se tiče čistoće lica u PMS-u, i nju nastavljam konzumirati.

To je to, u biti nam je plan opustiti se još cca 2 mjeseca do operacije, i nadati se da će se prirodnim lijekovima možda nešto malo popraviti (mada znam da je nemoguće ali čisto da nemam osjećaj da ne radim ništa).

A onda ćemo nakon laparo odlučiti hoćemo li čekati plusić iz spavaće ili krećemo na MPO. Sve ovisi o ishodu operacije i tome kako ću se osjećati u tom trenutku.

Grlim vas!

----------


## tocekica

November, super plan. Dobro jutro svima, kava skuhana i molim lijepe vijesti na sunce  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

Radno nakon odmora! (Mona mora odmarati!) Zapravo prvo vrtić - doktor - posao. 

November, kod vas pravi plan, a moj veliki plan -> otići doktoru. :D

Munkice, je li bar stigla M pa da krene ciklus dalje?

Nivana, 40dc!!  :Shock: najkojiskače:

----------


## Nivana

Mami nama je vikend ispao bolje od najboljeg, a čak nismo nista ni planirali...sve onako spontano
Mona !!! gdje ja živim??? zasto si u bolnici??? nesto mi je opako prmaklooo
Novembar plan ti je idealan i ocito jako polako skovan da nista ne propustite...drzite se i samo naprijed po zacrtanom..

tockice--hvala na kavici..

sarasavati---da da 40 dc--jutros jos nisam radila test ali budem vjerojatno kroz dan, ili sutra ujutro...vidjet cu...
opakooo me strah vjerojatno razumijeteeeeeeee...

pozzzzzzzzz

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Mona, želim ti da sve bude ok i da što prije odeš na kućnu njegu  :Smile: 

November, želim ti da izbjegneš MPO i da što prije vidite plus!

Sarasvati, zaboravila sam prijaviti *3. DC*. Pa Mami, prijavljujem *3. DC*

Nivana, sretno!!!

Mi idemo na konzultacije idući tjedan u srijedu.

----------


## November

Jutro!

Nivana, vibram za plusić!!!!!!!

Da, plan nam je baš profi haha. Polako se mirim sa svim opcijama. Još dok danas porazgovaram s dr vjerujem da će mi se sve slegnuti i da ću biti ok. Vjerujem u plus, na ovaj ili onaj način, to mi je sad nebitno.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice pa brzo si ipak dobila konzultacije, super! A i neka je dosla M kad je vec tako... pa da se kotrlja ciklus. 

Nivana, Mona je trudna!!!! I imala je torziju jajnika i sad je njeguju (nadam se!) u bolnici. (Sorry, Mona sto odgovaram umjesto tebe, u elementu sam pisanja.)

Nivana, sve je jasno. Sad je vec visok dc, i nikome ne bi bilo svejedno! Ali vjerujemo u najbolje! 

Ja sam bas na putu doktoru na razgovor.

----------


## Munkica

Mogli smo već sutra na konzultacije, ali MM ne može pa je prebačeno za sljedeći tjedan. Nadam se da mogu uhvatiti jedan IVF prije godišnjeg, iako bi nam to malo zakompliciralo stvari jer smo na otoku bez struje, vode, stanovnika, ali veliki otok je blizu pa uvijek mogu izvaditi betu tamo. Glavno da sam ja cijeli plan već skovala  :Smile: 

Sarasvati, sretno na razgovoru  :Smile:  Javi novosti!

----------


## Nivana

novembar pa dobar plan je pocetak svega...
sarasavati hvala ti na objasnjenju, neznam gdje sam zapela da nisam sve pohvatala...da visok dc, neznam, tako je i prosli ciklus bilo... :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
eto cut ce se sve....
čekamo tvoje izvjesce sto kazu doktorcici...

munkice sretno na konzultacijama..

----------


## sarasvati

Krećemo u krvne pretrage. Progesteron, LH, FSH, Estradiol, prolaktin, TSH. Partner spermiogram. 
Za deset dana cu progrsteron, početkom sljedece M ovo ostalo. A spermiogram kad završe plodni dani, kaze gin da ne troši uludo da bolje meni da svoje sjeme :D

Sad idem citati i svemu tome sto uopce radim (nije mi poznat estradiol i fsh, sve sam to čula i čitala i ne zapamtila jer kao meni nije trebalo).

----------


## Nivana

sarasavati očigledno i ti imas dobar plan...
sace to kad krene ici sve brzoo...

a i VLATKA nam je 33dc gdje je...

----------


## sarasvati

Giovi, imas li jos trakica za ovulaciju koje bi mi mozda prodala? Ak si naručivala jeftinije izvana.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro curice. Kuham vam kavu, caj, kakao pa se posluzite. Produzeni vikend je zavrsio i sad idemo iz pocetka. Vidim kod vas se zahuktava. Plusici na vidiku.
Sara bilo bi bolje kad bi u istom ciklusu vadila i progesteron- ne 21 dc nego 7 dana nakon ovulacije.  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Sarasvati, mogu ti ja poslati svoje ako nitko u Hr nema za udijeliti. Samo moram vidjeti koliko ih je ostalo. Mislim desetak. Ne planiram ih više koristiti. Ionako vadim krv prije, tijekom i nakon ovulacije što je preciznije od trakica.

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro, cure :Smile: 
Kod mene u nedjelju minus, ali još nisam dobila. 
Odoh čitati što ste pisale u međuvremenu!

----------


## Vlattka

Pročitah sve, super su vam planovi! Nivana, držim fige za plus!
Ja trenutno imam detaljan plan da (čak) naručim trakice s eBaya. Malo mi je trudnoća u drugom planu u glavi jer sam drugi put u mjesec dana dobila strašnu kandidu i nekako sam se okrenula dumanju kako da se toga riješim, tražim neke varijante bezmesne dijete. Možda bi mi dobro došlo da jedem samo povrće :Smile:  jer imam viška kila, ali opet to mi ne ide uz moguću trudnoću non-stop. Tako da ću i ja kod dr. da vidim šta i kako.

----------


## Giovi

Sara imam,poklonim ti ih...posalji mi adresu pa ti ih posaljem... :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Nivana - dobro ti je Sara rekla, operirala sam torziju jajnika (jajnik se okrenuo) i sad vec 2 tjedna ležim u bolnici, danas idem doma koliko sam čula. Na intenzivnoj su mi rekli da sam trudna i tak. Nisam bas tako zamišljala saznati tu vijest ali sam bila presretna  :Smile: 

Munkica - hvala ti, nadam se da je danas taj dan kad me puštaju kući  :Smile:  sretno na konzultacijama 

Sarasvati - super kaj ideš na sve pretrage, nekad zna glupost kočiti pa se nadam da ce se otkriti sto je. Samo pazi da spermiogram radi nakon 2-3 dana apstinencije.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

mona čestitam....... :Heart:  :grouphug:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 02.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Mona super , sad doma uživancija i samo polako.
Vlatka žao mi je zbog minusa.

Nivana ajde ga pišni!

Ovdje se opaki planovi kuju, neka tako treba. Ja ništa ne planiram, kako bude bit će.

----------


## Nivana

Mami evo želja ti se ispunila...test sam napravila...
uzela sam clerablue (valjda se tak pise) s plavom crtom, i naravno evo vec dva sata me glava boli ....
pokazao je negativnooo..... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

sutra kupujem drugi i taj ce cakati do petka...ako nebude ranije novosti...

----------


## sarasvati

Ali, Nivana, neeeee  :Sad:   :Sad:  Joj, joj. Ne znam koje su šanse da je krivo pokazao, a opet bas super dugo obećavajuće kasni. 

Chiara, ja sam isto to pitala (treba li biti u istom ciklusu), toliko jesam zapamtila da ste vi pisale, ali on je rekao da s obzirom na moje cikluse moze se dobiti i ovako ok slika. Prvo mi je rekao da vadim TSH i progesteron i kako sam se naknadno sjetila da bi bilo dobro podijeliti s njime da dojim, onda je rekao da svakako i prolaktin moram vaditi. Ti si mi rekla identičnu stvar koju mi je i sestra rekla - da trebam progesteron vaditi 7dpo a ne 21-23. dc ciklusa... No, ja cu tek ovaj mjesec početi s trakicama, a i one nisu stopostotni pokazatelj. Hm. Hm.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, hvala ti, ali nemoj trošiti, ponudila se i Giovi, a i otvorila sam temu na burzi, tako da ne treba - hvala! Uz Giovi su se jos dvije forumasice ponudile, svaka ima svoj ostatak i, nadam se, da mi nece trebati sve i da cu i ja moci dalje proslijediti kome ce trebati. (Giovi, javim ti se!)

----------


## sarasvati

Kak su vaši partneri radili spermiogram? Zvala privatno i 500kn, Op!, Op! Dosta novca je to. Zvala sam i Vinogradsku danas, ali oni rade samo onima koji su u postupku kod njih. Sutra cu se dalje raspitati. Mona, pazit cemo!, zato mi je valjda i gin rekao da ne trošimo/čuvamo sjeme uludo ovih dana, hahaha

----------


## Nivana

sara...nemam blage veze...jucer sam citala kao dosta ljudima bi se pokazao minus jer bude niska razina hormona.....nemam blage veze, znam da nisam spavala nocas (sto je kod mene nemoguce)i nisam nesto.....budem vjerojatno isla po uputnicu pa betu da izvadim ali tek sljedeci tjedan...
vise mi zlo od svih ovoh testova.......

----------


## Nivana

reklo mi je moje dijete 6 godina da su mi se sise napuhale...hahahha nekad me malo zignu ali nikakvih simptoma nemam ni za T ni za M.........
i da mislim da mi tlak skace, i ubi me malo vruce malo hladno......to je sve nervoza

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, ~~~~~~da je u pitanju kasna O. Koliko ti inače ciklusi traju.Znam da si i prošli ciklus imala dosta dug.

----------


## MonaLi

Sarasvati- neka ode u Petrovu na spermiogram, tamo je išao moj a nismo jos bili njihovi pacijenti. Samo pošalješ mail sa uputnicom  i jave ti termin kad da dođe. I nalaz je dobio kroz par dana. Uvjeti su tamo grozni kaze ali preživio je nekako.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Sarasvati- neka ode u Petrovu na spermiogram, tamo je išao moj a nismo jos bili njihovi pacijenti. Samo pošalješ mail sa uputnicom  i jave ti termin kad da dođe. I nalaz je dobio kroz par dana. Uvjeti su tamo grozni kaze ali preživio je nekako. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kad sam bila prije 3 tjedna na vadjenju bete, u Petrovoj nije radio aparat za sgram, tako da to obavezno treba provjeriti.

----------


## November

Nivana nije gotovo dok nije gotovo, još ima šanse, držim fige!!!!!!!!

Što se tiče mog plana, zaboravite da sam ga napisala. :D

Mi smo jučer bili na konzultacijama u Betaplus poliklinici čisto da se pogledaju nalazi i da dobijem konkretan savjet oko operacije.
Na kraju smo otišli sa dogovorom o postupku u koji krećem idući ciklus, dakle za 10-ak dana, čim dođe M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Šta reći? Pričali smo puno i dugo s dr, nahvalila je naše nalaze, sve je odlično osim jednog jajovoda, po njoj to nije strašna prepreka za išta s obzirom na moju mladost, ona je rekla neka sama odlučim želim li laparo sad odmah ili u slučaju neuspješnog ivf/izostanka prirodne trunoće nakon određenog vremena. Rekla je kako je već imala žene s takvom dijagnozom (jednoj se čak upalio hydro baš u vrijeme transfera), i njima hydro nije radio problem u postupku. Kaže da nema pravila, da nema garancije, nekome može smetati nekome ne, i to se jednostavno ne može znati.

Idemo u blagu stimulaciju. Čim dođe M idem na nulti UZV i krećem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Eto, još sam do kraja ciklusa s vama, jel tako, na tablici mislim?

----------


## Vrci

November super  :Smile:  Kod koje si dr?

----------


## Munkica

Nivana, još ima šanse. Iako u mom slučaju, minus je ostao minus.  :Sad: 

November, Sarasvati, nećemo se valjda sve prebaciti na IVF podforum?  :Smile:  

Još sam ovo odbrojavanje ovdje. Jedva čekam konzultacije idući tjedan da poduzmemo nove korake  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Sara,ti jos dojis? Lako moguce da ti samo prolaktin povisen radi probleme

----------


## November

Kod dr.Bračun.

Ja ostajem još ovo odbrojavanje do kraja (ako mogu?).

----------


## Vrci

Super,meni je dr skroz simpa. Bila mi i na jednom transferu

----------


## dominikslatki

Bok curke!
mogu se priključiti odbrojavanju? 2.dc
Mami veliki pozdrav!
Vidim da se ekipica dosta izmijenila sto mi je jako drago i nadam se da ce se i ova prebacit brzo na druge topike.

E sad, netko spominje dojenje? Ja dojim jos i mislim da ce to bit problem tj ovaj mjesec je ocito bilo. Ima tko iskustva? M mi je redovna..

----------


## marle

Munkica, Vlatka, Nivana, cure žao mi je zbog minusa  :Sad: 

Vidim da se tu slažu neki planovi i akcije za dalje, želim vam svima što prije pluseve!

November super da odmah krećete u postupak, drago mi je da si našla dobru doktoricu koji ti je sve objasnio i razjasnio. Držim fige da prvi postupak bude i dobitni  :fige:

----------


## marle

*dominikslatki* dobro došla na odbrojavanje i da se što kraće zadržiš s nama  :Aparatic:

----------


## tocekica

> E sad, netko spominje dojenje? Ja dojim jos i mislim da ce to bit problem tj ovaj mjesec je ocito bilo. Ima tko iskustva? M mi je redovna..


Ja sam ostala odmah T, a dojila sam klinca od 12 mj (kojeg smo dobili u 9. ciklusu pokušavanja). I naravno, imala sam redovne M svakih 28 dana s tim da mi je prva došla 8 tjedana nakon poroda. Na pregledu nakon poroda (6 tj od poroda) sam imala endometrij spreman za T i ovulaciju.

----------


## Vlattka

Da se upišem na donji dio liste, danas mi je *1.dc* 
Dobro jutro svima :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> sara...nemam blage veze...jucer sam citala kao dosta ljudima bi se pokazao minus jer bude niska razina hormona.....nemam blage veze, znam da nisam spavala nocas (sto je kod mene nemoguce)i nisam nesto.....budem vjerojatno isla po uputnicu pa betu da izvadim ali tek sljedeci tjedan...
> vise mi zlo od svih ovoh testova.......


Kad bi barem bila u krivu, ali 40dc je stvarno visok dc...a tebi je samo zadnja kasnila, koliko pamtim ove prethodne su bile ujednačene. Neka dijete bude ono sa šetim čulom  :Smile: 




> Sarasvati- neka ode u Petrovu na spermiogram, tamo je išao moj a nismo jos bili njihovi pacijenti. Samo pošalješ mail sa uputnicom i jave ti termin kad da dođe. I nalaz je dobio kroz par dana. Uvjeti su tamo grozni kaze ali preživio je nekako.


Zvat ću sad sveti duh da dobijem okvirnu sliku za kad naručuju i onda Petrovu jer bih htjela, naravno, da nalazi budu do početka šestog gotovi.
I provjerit ću je li ima radi aparat.

November, ti u druge vode. Rasipamo se... i neki sastaju na drugim temama.




> November, Sarasvati, nećemo se valjda sve prebaciti na IVF podforum?


A onda i na trudničku! Dobro, ja sam tek u fazi početne pretrage. Ali ostat ću trudna ovaj mjesec, hahaha




> Sara,ti jos dojis? Lako moguce da ti samo prolaktin povisen radi probleme


Dojim. Znam da je moguće. AKo se ispostavi da je to (ali znaš da sam imala spontani), bit ću jedna od rijetkih koja ima tu besplatnu kontracepciju, haha

dominikslatki, dobrodošla!

----------


## dominikslatki

Točekica odlično ohrabrenje!
Ne znam zašto sam si zapilila da ce to bit problem, mozda zato sto jos uvijek doji punom parom svako malo..koliko je tvoj cicao?
Sarasvati mislis da bi prolaktin mogao biti problem? Znam kad je frendica imala visok prolaktin da nije ni imala M ili pak jako jako oskudno. Mislim da on stopira M

----------


## November

Cure, 

ako mi možete reći, pogotovo vi koje ste prošle hsg, jel normalno da me još uvijek boli sve dolje?
Prošlo je tjedan dana, isprva me nije ništa bolilo, a jučer i danas me baš dolje grči, žiga, pritisak mi je, i leda me bole. Čak sam pišnula lh da nebi slučajno bila O, al nije, mada je crta dosta tamna.
Luda sam!

----------


## MonaLi

November - ja sam isla na rtg hsg i bolilo me taj dan i jos cca 2 dana iza toga. Ali mislim da ne bi trebalo duže :/
Držim ti fige u postupku  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Šiškica

Moja M jako je uranila.. Stigla u nedjelju. Sutra pišite   *5 dc*

----------


## tocekica

November, a da nisi T? da je O bila prošli petak, sad bi taman bila implantacija. Dal su ti i inaće Lh trakice bile tamne pred M. Ja znam da su neke cure tako skužile da su T i prije nego što su imale II na testu za T.

----------


## tocekica

inače :Embarassed:

----------


## November

Ma nema šanse.Uopće ni ne pomišljam da sam trudna. Ne uz vodeći folikul na lijevom jajniku i uz začepljen lijevi jajovod.
Znam da sam jednom probala trakicu nakon o i bila je gotovo nevidljiva.
Zar implantacija ima ovakve simptome? 
Btw, sutra idemo mm i ja vaditi krv za još neke nalaze, a klomifeni su već spremni i mogu mirno čekati m. Još malo i idemoooo  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> Točekica odlično ohrabrenje!
> Ne znam zašto sam si zapilila da ce to bit problem, mozda zato sto jos uvijek doji punom parom svako malo..koliko je tvoj cicao?


Cikio je do 3,5 god. Ja sam dojila i tokom cijele T i tandem do njegovih 3,5. On je imao alergiju na kravlje mlijeko i baš je u trenutku moje T prohodavao pa je trošio puno goriva(ja nisam mogla tolko kalorija pojesti kolko je on trošio). 
Prolaktin može ometati ovulaciju. Da li ti je gin utvrdio uredan ciklus? Možda da mjeriš bazalnu jedan mjesec pa da vidiš imaš li O.

----------


## tocekica

> Ma nema šanse.Uopće ni ne pomišljam da sam trudna. Ne uz vodeći folikul na lijevom jajniku i uz začepljen lijevi jajovod.
> Znam da sam jednom probala trakicu nakon o i bila je gotovo nevidljiva.
> Zar implantacija ima ovakve simptome? 
> Btw, sutra idemo mm i ja vaditi krv za još neke nalaze, a klomifeni su već spremni i mogu mirno čekati m. Još malo i idemoooo


Implatacija može boljeti. I rana T boli. Kao da imaš M ili gore.

----------


## dominikslatki

Tocekica - nisam bila kod gina od 6 mj nakon poroda sad idem za mjesec dana pa cemo vidjet sta ce mi rec.
Ovulaciju nisam nikako utvrđivala do sad ni temp ni lh. Ali osjetim svaki ciklus na sredini bas neke bolove , sto mi je novost jer prije trudnoće nisam nista osjećala. Ne znam dal je moguće da ovulacija počne nakon poroda bolit. 
Jel imao tko takav slucaj?

----------


## Nivana

oh od sve  muke neznam tko je sta pisao, ..
ali ovako evo ovo je drugi ciklus da mi kasni, inace dolazi na 32dc, nikad nije kasnila ali ovo je vec previse...neznam stpo se dogodilo...previse stresa možda...jos nije dosla...

Novembar novi plan, nije ni taj los...bitno da se nesto dogada
Dominikslatki dobro dosla,
sarasavati daj boze da je ona u pravu, 
ostale curke sto drugo nego ugodna vecer, nemogu tipkati previse

pala sam i ljevi zglob mi je natekao, smotana sam s jednom rukom...

----------


## tocekica

Dobro jutro! Kavica i čaj spremni  :Wink: . Nivana, jesi li išla slikati zglob?

----------


## Nivana

jutro, hvala na kavici.,nisam isla slikati..mislim da nije nista strasno, mogu  micati prstima..hehee samo sto je malkoc nateklo, evo drzim zaledite sardine da me lade....... :Smile:   :Smile: 
i dalje od M nistaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## sarasvati

> Cikio je do 3,5 god. Ja sam dojila i tokom cijele T i tandem do njegovih 3,5. On je imao alergiju na kravlje mlijeko i baš je u trenutku moje T prohodavao pa je trošio puno goriva(ja nisam mogla tolko kalorija pojesti kolko je on trošio). 
> Prolaktin može ometati ovulaciju. Da li ti je gin utvrdio uredan ciklus? Možda da mjeriš bazalnu jedan mjesec pa da vidiš imaš li O.


Moja ima 3 godine i 2 mjeseca i još bi ona, a meni je jos uvijek ok.
Ne bi trebalo imati veze, ali ja sam možda baš ta kod koje ima. Uskoro ćemo vidjeti. 
dominikslatki, moji ciklusi su uredni, 28-29 dana. Sve po ps-u, imala sam jedan spontani prije osam mjeseci. Koliko je tvoje dijete staro?




> pala sam i ljevi zglob mi je natekao, smotana sam s jednom rukom...


Ne želim ništa ufuravati u simptome, ali me tvoj pad podsjetio na moju ranu trudnoću. Ja sam samo spavala, sve zaboravljala i bila savršeno smotana.

Dobro jutro, ja imam skuhani crni čaj s mlijekom - nudim i to!

----------


## Nivana

eto samo da prijavim 1.dc

----------


## dominikslatki

Sarasvati- ima godinu i 3 mj. Nece tako brzo prestat sisat a niti ju ne mislim odvikavat nikakvim metodama, jednostavno nemam srca. A nadam se da ce nam uspjet unatoč tome.. bas me zanima sta ce ti doc rec. Kad ideš?

----------


## November

Nivana baš mi je žao, imala sam dobar osjećaj za tebe! Bit će idući mjesec!

Mene još dolje žiga, malo s lijeve malo s desne strane, pa malo po sredini. 

Po strašnim sam stresom, valjda me tek sad puca u što ulazim i kako će to sve ispasti, jutros sam MM rekla neponovljivo ružne stvari, on je jadan samo sjedio i nije me ni gledao (što je dobro jer kad me gleda znači da me uzima za ozbiljno).

Treba mi kava, treba mi čaša vina, treba mi godišnji, treba mi masaža...

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, to što možeš micati prstima ne znači niš. Moja mala je slomila ruku kod zgloba i mogla je normalno micati prstima, okretati dlan i držati stvari s tom rukom. Bolilo ju je samo pri dodiru na jednom jestu, ali niš strašno. Dr je mislila da je ruka samo natučena, ali tražila je konzultaciju kirurga za svaki slučaj...i slika je pokazala lom  :Sad: .

----------


## tocekica

November, Nivana  :grouphug: .

----------


## Munkica

Dan svima!

Nivana, žao mi je zbog minusa  :Sad: 

November, što bismo mi bez naših muževa. Kako bi ti rekao moj bivši doktor: "Sve je u redu. Opusti se. Važno je ne biti pod stresom". A ja sam si uvijek mislila - Da je sve stvar stresa, odavno bih već bila trudna. Psmtr... Isto je govorio mojoj prijateljici nakon 2 propala IVF-a. Srećom, treći je uspio. Znači, bio je u pravu  :Smile: 

Dominikslatki, dobrodošla  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav svima :Smile: 
Dominikslatki, dobrodošla!
Nivana, nadam se da je s rukom sve ok.

----------


## Ives000

> Bok curke!
> mogu se priključiti odbrojavanju? 2.dc
> Mami veliki pozdrav!
> Vidim da se ekipica dosta izmijenila sto mi je jako drago i nadam se da ce se i ova prebacit brzo na druge topike.
> 
> E sad, netko spominje dojenje? Ja dojim jos i mislim da ce to bit problem tj ovaj mjesec je ocito bilo. Ima tko iskustva? M mi je redovna..


Ajmeee koka pa ti opet ovdje  :Love:  
Sto kraci boravak ti zelim i da se sto prije selis na trudnicke teme  :Wink:   :Kiss:  


Curke svima puno srece  :grouphug:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ajme ives!! Uljepšala si mi dan! Čestitam ti od srca na bebici!! Kako si, jel uživate?? Puno puta si mi bila u mislima i stvarno sam vesela sto si se javila s pojačanjem u rukama!
Da, eto mene natrag, vidjet ćemo kako će ic  :Wink: 

Cure hvala na dobrodošlici  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 05.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  



*Odbrojavalice*:

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo! Kavicaaaa!

Nivana, Vlatka, Šiškice grlimmmm!
Dominik dobro dòšla! Jedino sam ja ovdje  od stare ekipe.

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, hvala na kavi  :Kiss: . Simptomi za danas: cike su mi se zaokružile, od jučer imam neku neodređenu zamantanost (kao da će me svaki čas početi boljeti glava). Prije neki dan sam imala grčeve, i imam gusti bijeli iscjedak, kao kremu. Spottinga nemama (imala sam ga od 10-14 DC uz obilan eggwhite i bolove, zapravo sam eggwhite je bio s tračcima krvi). Ne vjerujem da sam T (nije bilo XXX u plodnim danima jer sam bila bolesna). Vjerujem da ću dobiti M 26 ili 27 DC.

----------


## dominikslatki

> Jutroooo! Kavicaaaa!
> 
> Nivana, Vlatka, Šiškice grlimmmm!
> Dominik dobro dòšla! Jedino sam ja ovdje  od stare ekipe.


Evo i ja sam stara ekipa! 
Navijam za tebe, jeste li uspjeli vidjet di zapinje? Nisam bila ovih godinu i pol skoro bas u toku ..

----------


## Ives000

> Ajme ives!! Uljepšala si mi dan! Čestitam ti od srca na bebici!! Kako si, jel uživate?? Puno puta si mi bila u mislima i stvarno sam vesela sto si se javila s pojačanjem u rukama!
> Da, eto mene natrag, vidjet ćemo kako će ic 
> 
> Cure hvala na dobrodošlici


Hvala ti mila  :Kiss:  
Na pdfu roditelji andjela sam napisala zasto me nije bilo tako dugo. Ali bas mi je falilo nase drustvance.. vratila sam se i nikad veselija jer vidim da su skoro sve curke ostvarile svoje zelje. 
Super sam. Odlicno smo se uhodale i ako bi mi svako djete bilo takvo odmah bi se oducila za jos 5.   :Laughing:  
U pocetku je bilo svega.. ne prospavanih noci i grcevi su nas dugo mucili..ali to je sve proslo i bas nam je sad milina.  Ali koliko vidim sad nam krecu zubici.. pa cemo vidjet kako ce taj period proci, kako ti i tvoj bomboncic? 

Super mi je kako se vec vraca stara ekipa po nove plusice  ^^ bas mi vas je gust pratit. 


Mami nasa , kakva je situacija kod tebe? Nisam isto dugo pratila.

----------


## dominikslatki

Ives, pročitala sam tvoju priču, ne znam šta ti rec osim prestrašno sto žena sve prolazi, i sama sam skoro izgubila ovu bebicu tako da mi je prestrašno to sve, i jako me strah iduće trudnoće, ali samo pozitivno. Ne moraju sve trudnoce biti jednake , i to je ono čime si blokiram crne misli odmah!  :Smile: 
Prvo treba Ostat trudan hahahhah, korak po korak  :Wink: 

Moja curka je isto dobro hvala Bogu, i nas još uvijek zubi muče, 15,5 mj i samo 5 kom (malo off), nis ne spavamo već godinu dana  :Smile: 

Druge curke, vidim da je vikend krenuo, mirno je tu nešto  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati- ima godinu i 3 mj. Nece tako brzo prestat sisat a niti ju ne mislim odvikavat nikakvim metodama, jednostavno nemam srca. A nadam se da ce nam uspjet unatoč tome.. bas me zanima sta ce ti doc rec. Kad ideš?


Meni reći doktor? Nije nišsza sd rekao. Pa zapravo reći će nalaz prolaktina. Radi ću ga početkom sljedećeg ciklusa. 

Nivana, jbga... Žao mi je.  :Sad:  

Želim vam ugodan vikend!

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro evo i od mene kavica. Konacno nam je sunce se pojavilo.
MM ima operaciju bruha 22.5. tako da smo malo u tom filmu. Ali kako je bio kod urologa zbog bruha odmah je napravio spermiogram i sve pet. Nevjetojatno kako ie odmah bolje volje. Musku ego. Znaci izgleda da sam ja ovdje problem odnosno mojr godine. Nisam se jos odlucila sta dalje jet sam uzela pauzu od svega. Da malo ohladim glavu. 
A sta je novoga? Jel imamo kakav novi plusic?

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 06.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  



*Odbrojavalice*:

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Ives, Dominik kod nas oboje malo štekamo, bit će kako mora biti. Ako mam Bog da ok, ako ne i to je ok, vjerovatno postoji dobar razlog.

Nadam se da uživate, ja idem s posla.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 07.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo, kavica!

Ovdje je baš pusto, neka, nadam se da ste uživali jučer u divnom danu.

Točekice dobro nam došla u gornji dom! Nadamo se +!

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro  :Smile:  hvala na kavici,

Vikendom je uvijek neko zatišje  :Smile: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Jutro!

Vikendom imamo manje vremena nego na poslu  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro, cure :Smile:  Kod mene je isto tako vikendom, iako nikako da pocnem raditi pa mi je svaki dan vikend:/ 
Meni se maloprije srusila polica s knjigama. Nakon pocetnog trtanja, sretna sam sto je udarilo mene, a ne dijete (nije nista strasno, al za malu osobu bi bilo strasno).

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Evo i ja se pridružujem kavici!
MonaLi čestitam na trudnoći! Kako se osjećaš?

Sarasvati .. onda me bas zanima kakav će bit nalaz prolaktina, tj nadam se da se da ga nećeš ni Morat Radit , neka ovo bude dobitan ciklus!

----------


## tocekica

Mami, hvala. Ali niš od mene ovaj ciklus. pišnula 10iu test i negativan je  :Sad: .

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav! Rucak se kuha, mali odmaraju i malo tipkam. 
Tocekica, taj 10iu je jako osjetljiv?  :Sad:  A ja htjela napisati da je konacno netko u ljubicicama! 
Dominikslatki, i ja tako nekako mislim da bi bilo najbolje, haha. Ali sad me vec i zanima nalaz, haha

----------


## MonaLi

Dominikslatki - hvala ti  :Smile:  operirana sam nedavno pa se oporavljam jos ali sto se trudnoće tiče sam ok, jos nemam neke simptome prepoznatljive. U cetvrtak idemo na UZV pa cekamo srčeko  :Smile: 

Tocekica -koji ti je dpo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

mona, ne znam koji mi je dan dpo, dobila sam spotting i eggwhite 9-10 dc tak da sam računala na raniju O. Sara, to je test koji možeš pišnuti 4 dana prije očekivane. Klasićni imaju 25 iu.

----------


## tocekica

klasični

----------


## tocekica

Dobro jutro, evo kavice  :Wink: .

----------


## Giovi

Jutro,hvala na kavici...ja hocu... :Smile: 
Samo da podsjetim da sam ja i nakon pozitivnog clear blua pisnula kineza od 10miu koji je bio negativan i u ljekarni kupila  onu isto samo trakicu koja je isto bila negativna i to 5 dana nakon ocekivane M. Tako da saljem vibrice da je mozda samo koncentracija hcga jos premala...  :Wink:

----------


## tocekica

Giovi, hvala na vibricama. Nisam pišnula kineza ili trakicu već pravi test  :Sad: . Vidim da mi je progesteron pao, počela spottingirati i imala sam nesanicu...tak da sutra ili prekosutra ću opet biti na početku. Nabavit ću za sljedeći ciklus trakice za LH i preseed lubrikant.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. *Tocekice* hvala na kavici. Zao mi je zbog minusa i spottinga. Mene zanima kakav je to lubrikant?  :Embarassed: 
*Mona* sretno na prvom pregledu.  :Heart: 
*Giovi* kako si ti? Kako se osjecas u trudnoci? Pisi nam malo...  :Smile:  
Vibram vam svima za plusice.

----------


## tocekica

To je lubrikant koji je ne uništava plivaće. Ima viskozitet i pH koji odgovara najplodnijoj sluzi. Pomaže da spermići prežive put kroz cerviks.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 08.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Točekice grlim .

Kuham podnevnu kavu i jurim na posao, a tako mi se neda.

----------


## tocekica

Mami, ja sam danas jedva otišla na posao.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja ću biti noćna šihta  :Smile: 
Počela sam piti kavu, hahaha  Tako da povremeno je i ja sad kuham.  :mama:

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, kavica  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Jutro curke! Ima sta novo?

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekica, prihvaćam! :D

Dobro jutro, jesi dobila M? Vjerojatno nisi, rekla bi...

----------


## November

Jutro!

Meni ovi dani sam dok čekam M taaaaaaaaaaako sporo prolaze. Baš bih htjela da dođe čim prije i da napokon krenemo!

26.dc mi je danas, znači da bi najkasnije u ponedjeljak trebala ići na nulti uzv. Tko će to dočekati hjaaaao  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Hej cure...jos malo pa ce topli dani i ljeto pa se nadam da ce vam vrijeme iscekivanja brze prolaziti i vibram da vam proljetno raspolozenje donese i puno plusica...
Chiara,ja sam dobro,nemam nikakve zelje,zahtjeve ni prohtjeve (osim zelje za treniranjem sto mi je zabranjeno) i ne osjecam se jos bas trudno. Na komplikacijama sam od pocetka pa osim papirologije i ostalog u firmi uglavnom lezim i dosadjujem se (nalog doktora zbog mioma).Sad cu 13ti tjedan pa se nadam da cu izlaskom iz kriticnog prvog tromjesecja dobiti dozvolu od doktora za vise lutanja i aktivnosti... raspisala sam se ali uglavnom nista pametno...hehe... :Very Happy: 
Sarasvati jucer sam ti poslala...  :Wink:

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekica, prihvaćam! :D
> 
> Dobro jutro, jesi dobila M? Vjerojatno nisi, rekla bi...


Nisam, ali svaki cas  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Skuhan matcha čaj za sve trudilice  :Smile: 

November, znam kako ti je. Ja sam htjela prespavati taj period i samo se probuditi na dan kada "sve" počinje. Danas popodne idemo na konzultacije s novom doktoricom i čini mi se da popodne nikako da dođe. Naravno, ja imam sve moguće opcije u glavi kad, što, kako, zašto... Jedino što može usporiti da krenemo s IVF-om ovaj ciklus jest to da moram prije početka postupka tražiti autorizaciju od svog zdravstvenog koja se ne može zatražiti prije nego dobijem "preporuku" od doktora, a onda moram čekati odobrenje 5-30 dana.

Giovi, već je 13. tjedan! Vrijeme leti. Uživaj u mirovanju dok još možeš. Jednom kad sisavac stigne gotovo je sa spavanjem  :Smile: 

Točekica  :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 10.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:

Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Giovi već 13. tjedan, ajme kako je brzo prošlo.

----------


## dominikslatki

Bok curke! Ajme giovi je već 13. Tjedan treba nam novi + !!
Munkica javi kako je prošlo!

----------


## tocekica

evo došla M  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

Tocekica  :Sad:  zao mi je

Mi se vratili s konzultacija. Dr. odmah s vrata kaže: "Jeste li vi za vantelesnu oplodnju? Nema šta da se čeka više". Došlo mi da ju izljubim  :Smile:  Kad se sretnu Balkanci u srcu Europe  :Heart: 
U petak idem na ogtt. Kaže dr. da ponesem knjigu jer je dosadno. I neugodno jer se grozim šećera.
Opet sam izvadila krv danas za TSH i ft4 jer su u granicama normale, ali teže prema gornjoj granici pogodnoj za IVF pa da budemo sigurni. 
I početkom lipnja idem na histeroskopiju da vidimo sliku ispod "haube".

Inače smo okvirno dogovorili da ću ići na polustimulirani postupak IVF-a u 8. mjesecu. Nisam dr. pitala detalje. To ćemo dogovoriti nakon svih pretraga. Zapravo, detalje i sva pitanja postavljamo sestrama kad dogovorimo sastanak s njima.
Zaključili smo da je malo na knap da sve napravimo u mjesec dana i, ako se nešto zakomplicira, ne bismo uopće išli na godišnji. Bolje da odmorni krenemo u nove postupke  :Smile: 

I sudjelovat ću u jednoj od njihovih studija, ali to ćemo isto dogovoriti nakon što stignu svi rezultati pretraga.

Drage trudilice, na listi sam još do 8. mjeseca, a nakon toga ćemo se svi družiti na trudnicama  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Opet ja u noćnoj šihti. 
Točekica, grlim. Iako je test bio minus, ipak postoji šansa dok ne dođe M...  :Sad: 

Munkice, drago mi je da ste neke stvari utefterili! Jesam dobro zapamtila da ste se mislili zuriti s pretragama jer ne rade preko ljeta pa se ipak nabolje posložilo? 

Ja sutra idem po uputnicu za progesteron koji vadim u petak. 

Giovi, stigao paketić! Ljubim!

Munkice, zanima me ta studija!

----------


## sarasvati

November, aj sad sve zezni i imaj mali plus :D

----------


## tocekica

Meni jucer m stala ( zapravo samo stara krv je bila). Bise kao jaci spotting. Zato nis jos ne pisi mami na listu. Javim kad krene( a posto imam pms grcice onda sigurno dolazi)

----------


## sarasvati

A u, sto te zafrkava!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 11.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo! 
Kavicaaa!

----------


## November

Jutro!

Može kava, baš jedem jabuku, a imam blagi zatvor pa da me ta kombinacija malo otvori :D

Točekice, hmmmmm, jako ti držim fige da M ne dođe!!! Sumnjiva si!

Mukice čestitam vam, divan je osjećaj kad napokon kreneš nešto poduzimati. Nek bude sve kako treba!

sarasvati hahah to bi bilo ravno čudu, baš...Ko za inat sad nema ni s od spottinga (nema ga već više ciklusa ali uvijek bude bar mrviiiiičicu onako, pogotovo dan prije M), ali zato sam se osula prištićima (lice i dekolte su nastradali) i imam grčiće kao pred M.

----------


## tocekica

November, molim te, trk po test i pišni. Ovo s prištićima i grčićima kao pred M je sumnjivo. (internet je pun priča kako su žene s tvojom dg. s ovulacijom na strani hidra ostale T.)

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!!

Sarasvati, ma ja sam nadobudno mislila da ćemo odraditi jedan IVF do 7. mjeseca, ali budući da dr. želi da odradim ove pretrage, prvi IVF bi bio tek u 7. mjesecu. Prvo smo mislili pomaknuti godišnji, ali kaže dr. da je bolje da se odmorimo pa onda krenemo jer uvijek postoji mogućnost da se nešto zakomplicira i ne odemo nikamo. Osim toga, na našem otoku nema doktora, dućana, struje, vode itd... tako da bih za vađenje krvi morala ići na drugi veći otok što u mojoj glavi kvari koncept odmora.

Napisat ću ti više o studiji kada budem znala u kojoj ću sudjelovati. Rekli su da će me nazvati kad vide u koju se najbolje uklapam. Dr. je spomenula studiju koja se bavi proučavanjem utjecaja mikro kontrakcija endometrija na ugniježđenje embrija.

November, poduzimamo mi već pola godine, ali nikako da se primi  :Smile:  Prije nas je na konzultacijama bio par starosti 42 i 44 godine koji je trebao krenuti u IVF ovaj mjesec i ona ostala prirodno trudna. Inače, ja sam MuNkica. Ne smeta meni zabuna, nego sam skužila da ima forumašica Mukica. To je kad glupo izaberem nick   :Smile: 

Točekica, November, držim fige za test  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Munkice i meni si Mukica  :Smile:  , ali ja sam tocekica bez č , znala sam ispasti i Točkica , isto me ne smeta. Dugo je i November bila Nivember na popisu , a Nivana je ispala Nirvana. Glavno da se međusobno kužimo. Ako ćeš biti u tom studiju, vjerujem da nećeš moći iznijeti više od onoga što si i rekla. Nadam se da će se i samo primiti do 7 mjeseca i da ćeš "uzaludno" potrošiti vrijeme za testove i pretrage.
Baš sam danas računala da sam kojim slučajem T (nisam) onda bi ostala T u istom vremenskom razdoblju pokušavanja kao za moje prvo. Ja se neću ponovno testirati sada, pričekati ću da M krene do ned. test koji sam kupila je ima detektira iznimno nisku razinu beta-hcg-a. Ako mi je ovulacija kasnila, onda i nisam t jer nismo imali XXX, pošto sam muku mučila s candidom.

----------


## November

Munkice, znam da si sa N, inače napišem dobro, danas sam žurila, sorrrrriiiiiii  :Smile: 

I ja sam svakako bila hahaha, al da, glavno da se mi kužimo  :Smile: 

Ja NEĆU raditi test ma nema šanse! Čekat ću M. Ako ne dođe do tamo negdje 33.-34- dc onda ću tek raditi test (jer tako dugi ciklus nisam nikad imala). Sad još stigne bez problema doći.

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, isla sam provjeravati jesam li te i ja krivo upisivala - i jesam. Zapravo moj mobitel bi te pretvorio u Č. 

Munkice, zanimljivo to kod vas u bijelom svijetu  :Smile: 

Tocekice, gledam ti potpis. Znaci trebalo ti je neko vrijeme zamorci, ali vrlo brzo je došlo drugo dijete. 

A da ja nisam imala bo, za 11 dana bi bio termin.  :Undecided:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozz cure, evo da vama javim, danas smo čuli srčeko <3
Termin mi je 31.12.  :Smile:  Drzte fige da sve bude ok do tada. U bolnici sam se svega nagledala pa sad živim u strahu. 

Vidim i ovdje se svasta kuha, neka neka, pratim vas svaki dan  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

MonaLi, divnooo  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, prekrasno! 
Meni je dvije godine za redom termin bio 31.12. Bas se poklopilo. A godinu dana ranije je moja sestra imala termin na 31.12.  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekice, gledam ti potpis. Znaci trebalo ti je neko vrijeme zamorci, ali vrlo brzo je došlo drugo dijete. 
> 
> A da ja nisam imala bo, za 11 dana bi bio termin.


 :Love: . 
Da vrlo brzo(odmah). Ja sam računala s obzirom na prvi put i s time da dojim da nema šanse da tako brzo ostanem T (evo, kad planiraš da nema šanse onda odmah, a kad mjeriš, brojiš i kajjaznamšto onda duuugo treba). Računala sam da sam T ovaj ciklus onda bi rodila oko rođendana svoje sveki i odmah mi je lakše kaj mi stiže  :Smile: .

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure  :Kiss: 

Sarasvati - i na koji datum si na kraju rodila?  :Smile:  a seka?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

Mona odlično. Možda te sljedeće godine vidim u vijestima (prva beba u 2018)  :Smile: .

----------


## sarasvati

> . 
> Da vrlo brzo(odmah). Ja sam računala s obzirom na prvi put i s time da dojim da nema šanse da tako brzo ostanem T (evo, kad planiraš da nema šanse onda odmah, a kad mjeriš, brojiš i kajjaznamšto onda duuugo treba). Računala sam da sam T ovaj ciklus onda bi rodila oko rođendana svoje sveki i odmah mi je lakše kaj mi stiže .


Dobro se nasmijah :D

Mona, oba ta termina su mi u ovom periodu što se tek treba ostvariti trudnoća. (Za svoju prvu trudnoću sam imala termin 5. 3. i rodila 11. 3.) A sestra je rodila 10.1.

----------


## dominikslatki

MonaLi !! Čestitke! Najljepši zvuk u mom životu!!
Tocekice umirem od smijeha hahahahaha Al kužim kužim .. :p
Sarasvati jao da bar bude nešto od tebe ovaj ciklus (odmah bi i ja dobila vjetar u leđa) !

Munkica super za dogovor s docom, 7mj je već za 2 mjeseca tako da je to sve super brzo a do tada ima vremena možda da sve prođe i prirodno!

----------


## sarasvati

Dominikslatki, rado bih zapuhala taj vjetar  :Smile: 

Pitanjac, moram li biti na tašte kad vašim progesteron ili je svejedno?

----------


## sarasvati

Ne moram biti natašte! 
Laku noć.

----------


## November

Monaaaa, čestitam, uživaj u sreći <3

Kod mene ništa novo.

Cice me više ne bole pa vjerujem da će danas/sutra stići gadura.

Jučer smo se pošteno khmkhm (to mi uvijek pokaže ima li naznaka M), i ništa. Naravno da mora baš ovaj ciklus zezati!!!

Pijem 2. kavu i 3.čaj danas. I već sam 2x jela. Nervozaaaaa

----------


## tocekica

November, ti znaš kad ti je bila ovulacija (nešto si spominjala petak po uzv-u). Koji ti je danas DPO? Ja nisam sigurna kada i jeli uopće bilo ovulacije.  Još nije krenula kod mene,  imam blagi spotting i m osjećaj tamo dole  :Sad: .

----------


## Munkica

November, nije gotovo dok debela žena na zapjeva  :Smile: 

Preživjela sam ogtt danas. Zamišljala sam da će biti puno gore, odnosno slađe. Osim plave ruke i podljeva od kanile, sve ostalo je super.

----------


## November

Ako je bila taj petak (a najvjerojatnije je) danas mi je onda 15. DPO.

Neću više mozgati, kad stigne stigne. Imam bogato ispunjen vikend pred sobom, sva sreća, jer bi se valjda pojela živa.

----------


## Munkica

Nazvala me doktorica malo prije i reče da imam inzulinsku rezistenciju. Zbogom čokolado, zbogom kolači, zbogom sladolede! 
Potencijalno je pozitivna stvar što ona misli kada se šećer izregulira, postoje velike šanse da se sve dogodi i prirodno.
Sretan vikend svima!

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure jos jednom  :Smile: 

Munkica... moja bliska frendica nikako nije mogla ostati trudna i poslala ju doc da čekira ogtt. Na kraju je imala inzulinsku rezistenciju, dobila je terapiju i nakon mjesec dana taj ciklus ostala trudna. Eto nadam se da i tebe samo to koči...  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Munkice dobro da se sazna sve sto se može saznat i super za to, možda je samo u tome kvaka sto MonaLi kaže.. korak naprijed si u svakom slučaju.

November ima nade, simptomi M i T su tu negdje, ja sam ju isto bila čekala i sav PMS imala a ona nikako  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 13.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Kavica je kuhana!

Mona čestitam!
November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vještica ne dođe!

----------


## tocekica

Dobro jutro, kavica  :Wink: . *Munkice*, slažem se s curama, možda ti je samo rezistencija smetnja začeću. Koliko si imala vrijednosti glukoze na ogtt-u? 
*November*, kako si nam ti danas? Ima naznaka M-a?Mislim da najduže može biti luteinska faza 16 dana-to ti je danas (od 12 do 16) i ako je prešišaš onda vrlo vjerojatno je II. Noćas kod mene niti M od M-a, čak je i spotting stao, namjerno sam bez uloška išla spavati (prizivanje M) ali ni kap. Već mi se jednom u odbrojavanju to dogodilo (vjerujem da nisam O i imala sam ovakav spotting) dobila sam tek 35 ili 36 DC.  
P.S. išla sam škicati naše trudnice  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tocekica

Hvala Mami  :Coffee: . Danas sam na poslu, čuvam ispite (mozak će mi biti na paši 4 sata, jej :/) tako da Vas pozdravljam  :Kiss: !

----------


## Munkica

*Mona*, to je rekla i doktorica, ali i da ćemo nastavljati planirati IVF.

*dominikslatki*, zapravo se nadam da je problem bio u tome.

*tocekica*, jučer me dr. telefonski izbombardirala brojkama i nisam sve popamtila. Još je preračunavala ug/L u kako je rekla "srpske jedinice", odnosno od 1 do 20. Znam da mi je šećer prije početka bio 4, a inzulin je bio ok (mislim da nije rekla vrijednosti), ali da nakon 2 sata na ogtt je šećer bio ako se ne varam 14 ili 17. Uglavnom visok, a inzulin 230 (pretpostavljam ug/L). 
Malo me iznenadila dijagnoza jer nije baš da sam tebela (165 cm, 59 kg), a bogme ni slatko ni šećer ne volim. Onak, jedna kocka baklave u 3 godine... Ok, mogla bih ubaciti malo više vizičke aktivnosti. Ali kaže dr. 70% žena s PCOS-om ima i inzulinsku rezistenciju. I sretno na čuvanju ispita, tocekica  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica - da nema to veze sa težinom i debljinom, ova moja frendica je preeemrsava ali isto ima pcos. Sretno dalje  :Smile: 

Curke kaj radite za vikend? Ja i dalje ležim :/ hoću vaaaaaaan!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure i mene zanima ogtt. Namjeravam pitati drugi put mpo doktora da i to obavim pa da sam na miru. Ja nemam pcos, ali to nije indikacija za imati IR? Imam hashimoto/hipotireozu.
Da li se taj lijek (mislim da je Mona spominjala siofor) pije dozivotno ili samo dok se stanje ne popravi?

----------


## Munkica

Za IR se pije metformin. Ovisno o proizvođaču se različito zove. Ja sam dobila Glucophage. Pitala sam hoću li piti doživotno pa je dr. rekla sigurno od sada pa do 12 tjedna trudnoće, a onda se ponovo radi ogtt i vidi što dalje. Isto tako, postoji mogućnost da obolim od dijabetesa i srčanih bolesti u kasnijoj dobi, ali s druge strane kaže da postoji šansa da nikada ne obolim bi od čega.
Još nisam popila prvu tabletu budući da sam jučer malo vina gucnula, a trebam početi s tabletama navečer tako da počinjem danas. Upozorila me dr. da bi mi moglo biti zlo prvih mjesec dana. Jedva čekam  :Grin: 

Hvala, Mona  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Isla sam pisnut danas i definitivno je minus.

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica - ja sam pila Siofor i to mi je valjda najgori period u životu. Mjesec dana nisam mogla jesti ni funkcionirati. Povraćala par puta i tak :/ javljaj kak ide i sretno. Tablete treba piti uz obrok obavezno, navodno drugačije nemaju ni smisla. Tako su meni rekli.

Tocekica - žao mi je  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Tocekica  :grouphug: 

MonaLi, dr. me na to upozorila. Rekla je da počnem navečer jer navodno su mučnine tada manje i da obavezno pojedem usred obroka. Ni prije ni poslije. Prvih 10 dana 1 tableta i da postupno povećavam dok ne dođem do 3 dnevno. Vidjet ćemo kako će ići  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Munkica, meni je grozno padao siofor uz dorucak, kad sam prebacila na rucak-veceru nestalo su proljevi.
Znam da je to nemoguce s 3x500, al mozda te moze prebaciti na 2x850 ako ces lose reagirati.

----------


## Munkica

Rekla je da ako će mi smetati uz doručak da slobodno popijem 1 uz ručak i 2 uz večeru. Znate li koliko od uzimanja tablete počinju prve nuspojave?

----------


## MonaLi

Meni su počele nakon 5-6 dana, ali to ti sve ovisi. I meni je trajalo dosta dugo. Na kraju sam pila jednu dnevno i kad sam pokušala opet povećati na dvije opet krenule mučnine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

*1dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 14.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Točekice grlimmm.
November javiii seee!

Ako netko navrati skuhala sam kavicu!

----------


## November

Večer!

Kod mene blaaagi spoting prisutan samo kod brisanja, kad malo dublje odem. Luda sam već. 

Samo da dode i da riješim nulti uzv i da napokon počnemo. Imam osjećaj da ovaj ciklus traje godinama.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 15.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  

November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Kavicaaa!

Vilo, Fitnes dobro došle u gornji dom! 

Stvarno je vrijeme za neki +!

----------


## tocekica

Mami, hvala na kavi.

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Hvala na kavi. Za čajoljupce skuhan crni čaj s bergamotom za buđenje!

Nisam previše od slatkog, ali otkako je slatko na crnoj listi, pretražujem satima internet i tražim recepte za deserte bez šećera  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

jutro ženske, hvala na kavici, malo sam čitrala da vidim sta sam propustila i imam sto za vidit...

MOna ČESTITKE, vidjela si srčeko da li to znaci da ce uskoro i novo odbrojavanje? ili?

Novembar drzimo fige, nista nije gotovo
Fitnesgirl, takoder drzim fige
Točkice  žao mi je...

ostale zenske sretno takoder,...

----------


## marle

Jutro cure, evo i mene na kavi.

*Mona* čestitke na srčeku  :Heart:  kako si? 

*sara* jesi vadila progesteron, što kaže nalaz?

----------


## dominikslatki

Curke evo i mene na kavici! Vidi se da je ponedjeljak  :Wink:

----------


## November

Evoo stigla M. Danas odmah obavljam i nulti UZV prije postupka. Krećemo!

Ovaj ciklus nisam s vama na listi, ali sam s vama ovako  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav svima :Smile:  
Tocekica, zao mi je zbog minusa...
Munkice, ja cesto jedem "cokolino" od zobenih, kakaa i rogaca..Mislim da se da ok stvari napraviti s rogacem, stvarno je sladak.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Nisam luda za žitaricama, ali ovo ću probati. Hvala na ideji!

----------


## sarasvati

> *sara* jesi vadila progesteron, što kaže nalaz?


Vadila sam, ima 40 nmol/L, a referentna vrijednost je 5,3 - 86,0. Čovjek bi rekao dobar nalaz. 

Idem redom pisati i citati sto je jos ovdje bilo. Mi smo proveli aktivan vikend u prirodi oba dana, navecer sam jos i bila vani. Uglavnom, lijepo!

November, krenula!! Zakon, sto nulti uzv treba reci? (Mozda si vec i napisala a ja jos do toga nisam dosla)

Tocekica, grlim. Zao mi je sto je ipak na krivu stranu poteglo  :Sad: 

Munkice, jesam ti napisala da ja radim jedne muffine od višanja s rogačem?

----------


## November

Jutro!

Nulti uzv treba reći da nema cista jer ako ima onda se ne može krenuti sa stimulacijom.

Moj je bio super, nema nigdje ništa, i krećemo! Od srijede počinjem s klomifenima.

Ajmo cureeeeeee vrijeme je za plus!

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Sarasvati, nisi. Obožavam rogač. A i višnje! Muffini nemaju šećera? Imam i ja jedan recept za tortu od čokolade, rogača i naranče vrlo sličnu saherici koji je uvijek hit. Doduše, u nju ide šećer  :Sad: . Pitat ću doktoricu prvom prilikom mogu li koristiti zamjene za šećer.

November, super! Možda te klomifeni malo ošamute prvi puta. Ja sam imala blage nuspojave. Ništa neizdrživo. Mrvu više mi se spavalo i lagana glavobolja tu i tamo.

Inače, od ovih mojih tableta od koji bih trebala imati mučninu i proljev, kod mene potpuno suprotno - zatvor.  :kettlebell:  

Nego, meni jučer 16.dc, jajnici probadaju, ovulacijska sluz prošarana krvlju. Odmah sam zaskočila MM. Bolje dane pokriti i na štapić mokriti.  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro!
November, fingers crossed!!

Munkice, ima šećera. Ja koristim kokosov, ali ipak je secer. Mozes li med? Smiješ li datulje? 

Ja bas nikad nisam imala sluz prošaranu krvlju.

----------


## Munkica

A, gle, pojma nemam. Dr. je rekla da zaboravim na bilo kakav šećer, a neke forumašice s IR su napisale da normalno jedu šećer u konzultaciji sa svojim doktorima. Tako da nisam pametna. 

Ovih mjesec dana do ponovnih konzultacija sigurno neću umrijeti bez šećera. Odlučila sam da smijem ponekad "zgriješiti" s malom kockicom čokolade od 70%+ kakaa.

Ako dr. kaže nema nikakvog šećera, onda ću se čuvati da mogu ponekad zgriješiti s nečim stvarno groznim. Recimo, tu kod nas nema krafni i bogme ću pojesti jednu slasnu na godišnjem. Znam, odvratno  :Smile:

----------


## marle

*sara* jesi zvala doktora s nalazima? i što sad dalje planirate?

*munkica* samo vi pokrivajte  :fige:  da nam pišneš plus za 15ak dana!

*november* super za pregled. ovaj ciklus pokušavate s klomifenima ili te još nešto čeka od lijekova?

----------


## sarasvati

Zato sam te i pitala za datulje. Iako meni nisu uvijek dovoljne u kolaču, znam dodati med iako ne pise. Ja nemam doma secer, osim kokosovog, sve kolače radim s medom ili rižinim sladom pa moja mama kaze da to bas i nisu kolači :D

----------


## sarasvati

Marle, nisam ga zvala. Imam jos uputnicu za lh, fsh, estradiol, prolaktin i TSH. To cu u ciklusu koji dolazi. Ako dođe, haha
Partner ce napraviti spermiogram i s tim nalazima idemo doktoru. Tako je nekako dogovor.

----------


## November

Ni ja nemam doma šećer, kavu pijemo bez ičega a u čaj ide med. Kolače radim svake prijestupne i skoro nikad ih ne jedem. Nisam ljubitelj slatkog. Nije ni MM, ako nam se i prijede nešto kupimo si čokoladu i to nam je dosta za idućih godinu dana :D

Marle, klomići idu 5 dana, i onda ide UZV, pa vjerojatno još 2-3 dana pikica, rekla je vjerojatno Menopur ali to ćemo još vidjeti kako ću reagirati na klomifen.

Jako sam uzbuđena :D

Ono što sam htjela pitati...Ukoliko ćemo imati 2 zametka ili možda 2 blastice, ovisi koliko ih bude i koji dan bude transfer, da li mislite da je bolje da vratim samo 1 ili oba? Mi nikako ne možemo odlučiti. Prvo smo se dogovorili da vraćamo samo jedan, al smo nekako oboje više naginjali prema dva. Pa smo se jučer dogovorili da ćemo ipak 2. Ako budu twinsi...Ne znam iskreno kako ću. Ali bože moj. Što vi mislite? Povećati šanse pa vratiti 2 i riskirati višeplodnu T ili vratiti jedan i nadati se da će se lijepo primiti?

----------


## sarasvati

Ja ne znam kako bih odlucila. Cesto bih čitala da vraćaju dvije a da se ipak ne rode blizanci. Vjerujem da ve ti cure i na tim temama imati puno s onih iskustava za podijeliti. Znam i da smrzavaju da sto manje/rjeđe prlaze prethodni proces.

----------


## Munkica

Ovako na prvu, ja bih rekla da bih blizance. Ali pričala sam s bratićem koji je ginekolog i on kaže da blizanačke trudnoće često mogu biti teške i rizične. Naravno, ne sve, ali da bi mi on savjetovao 1 embrio.

Meni je odluku olakšao zakon jer je ovdje do 36. godine života zakonom zabranjena implantacija više od jednog embrija. Nakon 36 ide u 1. pokušaju 1 embrio, 2. dva i 3. 3 embrija, a nakon 40 godina nema ograničenja. Voila  :Smile: 

Pošto imaš mogućnost izbora, posavjetuj se s dr. pa odlučite  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

November,
Imala sam iskustvo ET 2 blastice, obje se primile ali jedna stala sa razvojem u 8tt..druga blastice se razvila do savrsene rodene bebe..
Vise nebi vracala 2, vec bi isla na SET..
Ukoliko je jedna blastica losija od druge i vratite obje smanjuju se sanse za trudnocu..
Blizanacka trudnoca je isto tako rizicnija od jednoplodne..
U svakom slucaju porazgovarajte sa MPO lijecnikom o tome pa ces lakse donjet odluku

Sretno

----------


## tocekica

Evo, napisala sam pol strane posta i onda nestalo...
November, malo prođi po forumu i posavjetuj se s curama koje su u sličnoj situaciji. Isto odi na blizaće i vidi kaj je kod njih aktualno. T s blizancima je teža i uvijek postoji opasnost od prijevremenog poroda (i svega kaj on nosi). Ja sam rođena u 33 tjednu (imam seku blizanku) i tek kad sam dobila klince shvatila sam kaj su moji roditelji prolazili s nama.

----------


## Zenii

> November,
> Imala sam iskustvo ET 2 blastice, obje se primile ali jedna stala sa razvojem u 8tt..druga blastice se razvila do savrsene rodene bebe..
> Vise nebi vracala 2, vec bi isla na SET..
> Ukoliko je jedna blastica losija od druge i vratite obje smanjuju se sanse za trudnocu..
> Blizanacka trudnoca je isto tako rizicnija od jednoplodne..
> U svakom slucaju porazgovarajte sa MPO lijecnikom o tome pa ces lakse donjet odluku
> 
> Sretno


Potpis na Milasovu..
Nama je MPO dr također savjetovao SET

----------


## November

Hvala cure na iskustvima. Razmislit ćemo još.

Mi želimo jedno dijete, i vratili bi dvije samo zato da si povećamo šanse za JEDNIM djetetom. Naravno, kad bi se desili blizanci, bili bi također presretni ali znam što to nosi... Muči me jedino ako vratim jednu, i ne uspije, da ću se gristi zašto nisam vratila dvije kad sam već mogla...Eto samo to. Ali vidjet ćemo dok dođe taj trenutak.

----------


## milasova8

November, jos si i mlada tako da bi ja na tvom mjestu isla na SET ..
Drugi ces zamrznuti i ici na FET ukoliko prvi ne uspije..
Moje iskustvo je grdo..i dr.R se cudio zasto smo isli na ET kad sam dosta mlada i veca je sansa za trudnocu.
Ima,naravno, zena koje su iznijele blizanacku trudnocu bez vecih problema,no cesce su ipak komplikacije i preuranjeni porodi. 
Na kraju, bit ce vasa odluka..no, informirajte se..vise informacija i bit cete pametniji..

----------


## milasova8

Obavezno trazite da vam kazu kategoriju blastica i onda cete odluciti idete li na ET ili SET..

----------


## MonaLi

Nivana - hvala ti  :Smile:  ja ne otvaram odbrojavanje jer sam bila na IVF, a to ne spada na ovaj podforum  :Smile: 

Marle - hvala  :Kiss:  dobro sam hvala, jucer imala mučnine, danas bas i ne i tak... ali oporavljam se od operacije polako  :Smile: 

November - sretno, najsretnije u postupku  :Smile:  to sa klomifenom ti pišu kao prirodni IVF? I ja sam od klomifena imala glavobolje, pripre mi se, sve je to normalno.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

Također sam vraćala jednu blasticu a imala sam ukupno 4 savršene. I eto primilo se, mogle su se tako dvije primiti a to ne bi htjela. To su jako rizične trudnoće... i iskreno nije mi to napeto. Voljela bi se djetetu potpuno posvetiti i bas roditi jedno po jedno. Mlada si i probaj sa jednim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KreMar

Bok cure, malo sam bila odsutna...ludnica mi na poslu, nisam stigla nista tipkati. Evo pročitala zaostatke. 
Mona čestitam na srčeku, sigurno je divan osjećaj! 
Kod mene nema ništa, ovaj mjesec nismo baš ni pokrili sve dane pa se nit ne nadam ničemu.
Pusa svima!

----------


## November

Jutrooooo!

Mona, stimulirani je ciklus, blaga stimulacija, al opet, nije prirodni. Dobit ću i par pikica nakon klomifena najvjerojatnije.

Mi bismo željeli jedno dijete, znači sve skupa jedno, oduvijek sam tako htjela i nakon što rodim 99 posto je da je to to.

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala cure na iskustvima. Razmislit ćemo još.
> 
> Mi želimo jedno dijete, i vratili bi dvije samo zato da si povećamo šanse za JEDNIM djetetom. Naravno, kad bi se desili blizanci, bili bi također presretni ali znam što to nosi... Muči me jedino ako vratim jednu, i ne uspije, da ću se gristi zašto nisam vratila dvije kad sam već mogla...Eto samo to. Ali vidjet ćemo dok dođe taj trenutak.


Transfer jednog zametka najsigurniji je za buduću bebu i mamu. Transfer npr. 2 blastociste donosi samo malo veće šanse za trudnoću, a rizici blizanačkih trudna daleko su veći neko kod jednoplodne trudnoće. November, imaš samo 25 godina i velike šanse za trudnoću. Embriji koji nisu transferirani u svježem ciklusu mogu se krioprezervirati za naknadne transfere.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ lista za: 17.05.2017.♥


(ne)čekalice:  


Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Zelena vila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Točekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje želim vam svima od src da ugledate + i primite svoje bebe u ruke.

Došlo je vrijeme da se maknem s liste. 
Molim vas nek netko preuzme.

----------


## tocekica

Mami  :grouphug: . Ja se nadam da ćeš ti ugledati + uskoro. Možda ćeš se malo opustiti kad ne budeš vodila listu odbrojavanja i sam nas turistički gledala  :Wink: . 
Cure, meni je došao lubrikant. Nisam kupila pree seed nego concive plus Fertility friendly Lub. Za par dana mi dolaze trakice(50 kom)  a onda na posao. Bazalnu ću mjeriti od sutra s klasičnim toplomjerom i to pod pazuh (meni oralno ne odgovara) za svaki slučaj ako trakice ne stignu na vrijeme.

----------


## November

Hvala vam cure svima još jednom na savjetima. Mi ćemo svakako porazgovarati s dr i onda odlučiti. Sve više nam se čini da ćemo se ipak odlučiti za 1. Tko zna, možda ni ne bude 2 pa nećemo morati odlučivati.
Ovo da želimo odmah 2 vratiti, to iz nas progovara samo nestrpljenje...Mjeseci truda, iščekivanja, uvijek ništa...I sad dok napokon krećemo u nešto što nam može odmah dati razultat koji želimo, ne razmišljamo racionalno nego odmah želimo sve na "horuk"...Kužite što hoću reći.

Mami  :Heart:

----------


## Zenii

Mami2 :grouphug:

----------


## sarasvati

Mami, <3

----------


## Munkica

Mami  :grouphug:

----------


## Vlattka

Mami, <3

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

Mami....

bome eto mene polako na sred liste.....ali moram vam reci zenske da neznam sto se dogodilo...dali posao stres i čudo drugih stvari......polako me popustila ona moja velika prevelika želja za bebicom......i sve to...ali što bude bit će..

----------


## CHIARA...

Mami  :Love:

----------


## Zelena vila

cure odoh i ja sa liste...
 ode moja generacija pa nekako imam potrebu i ja otići...
 no ako sam trudna dođem vas obavezno posipati trudničkom prašinom...
 novo odbrojavanje ionako ne mislim pokretati jer znate da s mojim plusom meni tek kreće neizvjesnost... 
 škicat ću vas i dalje...
 javim se, puuuse

----------


## sarasvati

Pa što nam se to događa...  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Zelena vilo, zelim ti da se vratiš ovdje sa svojom trudničkom prašinom. Mami, zagrljaj.

----------


## Munkica

Jutro!

Ako je itko ostao na odbrojavanju  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Pa evo ja... jos i mogu prijaviti 1dc...i opet sve ispočetka.

----------


## Munkica

Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## marle

*Mami*  :grouphug:  javi nam se ponekad  :Heart: 

*zelena vilo* želim ti da dočekaš svoj plus ~~~~~

----------


## marle

*sara*  :Sad:  sad te čeka i ostatak pretraga za obaviti? nadam se da će svi nalazi biti dobri i da će te plusek iznenaditi uskoro  :fige:

----------


## Nivana

a tko ce voditi listu onda,...ajmo zenice javite se.....i ja sam na odbrojavanju, al ja sam novaaaaaaaaa.....

----------


## November

Curke što ste potonule? Ajmo brzo natrag u dobro raspoloženje.  :oklagija: 

Vilo, Mami - želim vam sreću i mir i ostvarenje želje!I nemojte sad nestati, družite se i dalje s nama.

Ja ne mogu voditi listu pošto ne mogu ni biti na njoj ovaj ciklus...

Jučer sam počela sa klominfenom, nemam zasad nikakvih nuspojava (možda je rano?). Super sam volje i stalno mi se nešto radi i negdje ide :D

----------


## tocekica

Ja sam nesposobna voditi listu.

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, cure. Obicno se nisam nabrijavala, ali za ovaj ciklus sam nekako mislila da sam ostala trudna. Ni, nisam. Ni prvi, a mozda, ni zadnji, haha. 17 svakako jest. 

Marle, da u ponedjeljak idem vaditi krv, ostatak spolnih hormona i TSH. Tad mi je 5dc. I onda ce partner jos napraviti sgram. U ponedjeljak/utorak cu saznati ometa li dojenje trudnoći. To ce biti velika informacija za mene.

----------


## Munkica

Sarasvati, držim fige da nalazi budu dobri!

Ja isto ne mogu voditi listu budući da vas ionako napuštam uskoro, a i cijeli 7. mjesec neću biti pri internetu  :Smile: 
Danas je krenuo neki spotting na 19 DC.

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, Munkice!
Pa i ti ces otići...  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

Ma neću otići. Samo me neće biti na listi.  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Mami i vilo razumijem vas i nadam se da ćete popit koji puta s nama kavicu a možete ju i skuhat! 

Sarasvati, čekam tvoje nalaze kao na su moji.
Ste pokrili ovaj ciklus ? Nisam skužila dal si očekivala ili ne da si T.

Ajme curke za listu, nema depresije! Rado bih preuzela Al to bi bila lista jednom mjesečno uz mog zahtjevnog bebana.
Ima li ikoga??? Mora netko imat par minutica dnevno!!

Mene danas bas boli kao maternica sve me nešto probada, možda ovulacija? Al ne vjerujem 17.dc i ne bole me jajnici već maternica. Samo da nije upala.. imam za 2 tjedna pregled pa ću spomenut..

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, drago mi čuti da ne ideš daleko!  :Smile: 

Dominikslatki, mi sve ove mjesece nismo nista bas ciljali, tek smo ovaj mjesec imali trakice. Nismo nista puno vise bili aktivni, a jesmo dosta. Po trakicama je O bila 14-15dc i ako je tako bila i prethodnih mjeseci, onda negdje drugdje nešto ne štima. 
Ne znam zasto sam bas ovaj mjesec mislila da sam trudna. Do sad sam zapravo vec jednom pomislila to, ali sad se ne mogu sjetiti prije koliko mjeseci.

----------


## sarasvati

DS, pa mogla bi biti ovulacija, zasto ne! Nije uvijek bas po knjizi. Ne znam koliko godina imas, i to ima veze.

----------


## dominikslatki

Hm sara, pa znaci da je ovulacija tu, koliko sam ja nešto malo kopala našla sam da dojenje najčešće ako i uzrokuje smetnje u začeću uzrokuje tako sto stopira ovulaciju, ali ako trakice kažu da je ,onda je tu..
Vidjet ćemo sta krv kaže .. 
a opet ako se dobro sjećam prvo ste brzo uspjeli, zašto onda drugo ne ide , bo..koliko radite na 2? 

Ja sa trakicama nemam dobro iskustvo, kupovala sam one iz dm-a, koštale ko suho zlato, i nikad nisam doživjela da je potamnila druga crtica, nema ovulacije. A ja ostala trudna. To mi je misterij.Taj ciklus sam im piskila svaki dan i ništa, nema ovulacije!

----------


## November

Jutroooo!

Ja sam imala one jeftine trakice, preko neta sam naručila, i svaki put sam ulovila O i još k tome LH pik. Meni su bile super, kasnije se i na UZV pokazalo da su mi točne.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 19.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:  


Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
tocekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## tocekica

Ako sam nešto fulala samo mi napomenite. Idem delat  :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Evo tocekice! Hvala!

Dominikslatki, meni su ovo prve trakice u životu. Poslala nekoliko fotku (fotkala naravno svaku) iskusnijima od sebe i potvrdile mi da, barem trakice, pokazuju peak, ali da to ne mora značiti 100% ovulaciju. Napravila progesteron i on je rekao isto. Mi smo imali odnose i u plodne dane. Sad je na redu ovaj drugi dio hormona. 
Prvo dijete je iz prve, iz prvog cjelovitog ciklusa. Odmah stigla. Ova beba ne dolazi 17 ciklusa.

----------


## marle

Jutro cure, kava/čaj su skuhani pa se poslužite  :Coffee:  

Kako ste? Ja sam došla u ljubičice pa sad počinje igra živaca da li će stići M ili ne   :Rolling Eyes: . Jučer sam cijeli dan imala osjećaj da kreće,ali za sada još ništa. Samo da tako i ostane  :Grin: 

*tocekica* ti nam preuzimaš vođenje liste?

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro, ja sam jos u krevetu, oko mene svi spavaju i cim se dignem prihvaćamo tvoj čaj  :Smile: 

Ja nemam bas drugačija iskustva kad osjetim da dolazi, osim da dođe. Tako da, nadam se, marle, da nisi moj tip.

----------


## tocekica

Mogu, ali nemogu obecati svaki dan. Danas oko 10 stavim  :Wink:

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima! 

Meni počelo neko krvarenje, smeđe-crveno. Mislila sam da je spotting, ali sad već ima toga više i puno je prerano za M (barem tjedan dana).

----------


## tocekica

Munkice, a da nije implan krvarenje? Ja cu jos cekat popodne za listu. Nisam pri kompu  :Wink:

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 20.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:  


Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
tocekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, nadam se da je tocekicina verzija, ali M isto tak moze i ranije kak i zna kasnit :/

----------


## dominikslatki

Tocekice, odlična lista, bravo!!

Sarasvati, bas čudno, vjerojatno je dojenje smetnja onda jer nema razloga ako je sve isto da ne uspjeva. 

Munkice kakva je situacija sa krvarenjem?

Ja sam prošli ciklus mislila tj bila uvjerena da sam T. Svi simptomi su bili tu, temp 37,2, krvarenje desnih, lagana mučnina i taj osjećaj, i onda 32 dan krene M  :Sad:

----------


## marle

*tocekica* meni sutra *2dc* .

----------


## tocekica

Ja ne priznajem Munkicin M sve dok pošteno ne krene (ako krene). Možda i nije M (osobito jer je krvarenje tjedan dana prije M). Munkice, kada ti je bila ovulacija(ako si bila na pregledu možda znaš)?

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, cure na lijepim riječima i vibracijama, ali čini se da je stigla M. Najranija u povijesti! Bar idem ranije na histeroskopiju  :Smile: 

Tocekice, ovaj mjesec nisam bila na pregledu tako da mogu samo nagađati kad je bila O.

Usput, počele su se javljati nuspojave metformina. 

Ljubičicama puno sreće, a svima ostalima puno strpljenja i sreće. Lijepo provedite vikend!

----------


## CHIARA...

Munkice i mene isto ceka histeroskopija. Nadam se da nije tako strasno. I meni je sad M dosla nakon 22 dana.  :Shock: 
Tocekice super to tebi ide.  :Smile: 
Marle zao mi je.

----------


## Munkica

I ja se nadam.  :Smile:  rekli su mi da cu dobiti lokalnu anesteziju u cerviks. Slicno kao lokalna kod zubara. Jedino preporucuju da nakon toga ne vozim sama doma. Sad mi jedino moraju dati raniji termin jer se histero ovdje radi samo do 14 dana ciklusa uz obavezan test na trudnocu 2 dana prije postupka. 
Kad ti ides, Chiara?

----------


## MAMI 2

Kavicaaa!

Nisam vas zaboravila. Pratim iz prikrajka što se događa i želim vam svu sreću.
Trnenutno sam u nekoj lošoj fazi, više ne znam što želim što hoću, a s druge strane sam kontrol frik, a još se teško nosim s neuspjehom pa me mallo sve stislo. Inače sam uvijek bila cool i pozitiva, a sad teška bedara. Nadam se da će brzo proć jer ovo nisam ja. 

Točekice lista je super.

----------


## dominikslatki

Mami <3
Faza je, pusti ju da prođe, bas sam si mislila kad si napisala da će bit sta bude, kako si jaka žena i stvarno to treba imat snage za tako nešto si odlučiti. Pomislila sam Boze daj i meni snage da budem tako jaka.
Mami moja samo hrabro i dobro si odlučila. Sve te to pritiskalo, opusti se, uživaj s dječicom i misli dobro i bit će dobro  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 21.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:  


Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc



*Odbrojavalice*:
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
vlatka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
tocekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## tocekica

Munkica, rekla si da je krenulo pa sam te stavila kao 1 DC. Mami, hvala  :Kiss:  ,samo copypaste-am tvoju. Slobodno se javi da i tebe stavim  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Munkica, rekla si da je krenulo pa sam te stavila kao 1 DC. Mami, hvala  ,samo copypaste-am tvoju. Slobodno se javi da i tebe stavim


Hvala draga, no ne vraćam se na listu. Provela sam na njoj cca 5 godina i došlo je vrijeme da krenem dalje. Ako nije do sada bilo valjda je s razlogom tako, žao mi je no trudim se prihvatit to.

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ja sam imala grozan vikend, previše obaveza a u totalnoj sam komi, psihički. Klomifeni me peru al ono pošteno, plačem maltene bez prestanka. Sva sreća pa je danas uzv pa ću se pojadati dr  :Smile: 

A i obavit ću terapeutski šoping da mi bude bolje!

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro ili već i dobar dan!

Mami, prihvaćaš koliko možeš i pokušavaš ne razmišljati o začeću, ali nećete se štititi. Vec smo pricali o tome, jel da? Kako je to neobična situacija... Želiš dijete, ne mozes ostati trudna, imas potrebu podvuci crtu da vise neces "pokušavati", i onda nema smisla štititi se jer i onako ne ostaješ trudna i time pak ostavljaš mogućnost da se dogoditi nekad. I sad, koliko si dugo spreman ostaviti mogućnost da to nekad dođe. Ovo ja vise svoje misli sad izlažem, nego sto je to tebi, Mami, upućeno. 
U početku uopce nisam mislila o tome. Zatim sam mislila kako nema smisla zamarati se da treba podvući crtu, a polako dolazim do toga da razumijem potrebu za tim nekim zaokruživanjem...svega.

----------


## sarasvati

Meni itekako dođe da ne znam sto hoću. I kao da se natječem sama sa sobom, tako se nekad osjecam. Nije bas nesto najplemenitije za reci, ali tako je.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 22.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:  


Fitnessgirl ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc
Kremar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc



*Odbrojavalice*:
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Nivana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
tocekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## tocekica

Cure, baš radim listu i skužim da sam već 8 DC...vrijeme leti. Svaki dan mjerim temperaturu, jedan dan sam imala malo povišenu, pa mi se full snizila, ali ostala je ispod coverlinea. Lh trakice su poslane, čekam da stignu, ako ne ovaj mjesec, za 6 (i zadnji koji sam si dala na ovom odbrojavanju) će biti spremne.

----------


## Munkica

Mami, to je za moj pojam vrlo hrabra odluka. Slično razmišljam kao Sarasvati. Znam da bih samoj sebi rekla da nećemo više pokušavati, ali bih se, budući da se ne štitimo, svaki ciklus ipak potiho nadala. Samoj sebi govorila da nema šanse, ali bi uvijek postojao onaj mali tračak nade. Ali to sam ja...  :Smile: 

November, klomifeni nas čine malo čudljivima. Ja sam imala takve promjene raspoloženja da sam sama sebi išla na jetra, a ne možeš si pomoći. Najrađe bih se bila ispljuskala! Nakon prvog ciklusa (nadam se da je tebi i zadnji) znala sam što očekivati. Nije da je bilo lakše, ali bar sam znala što je krivo za takvo iracionalno ponašanje  :Smile: 

Ja upravo prebacila histeroskopiju za ponedjeljak budući da je M stigla 10 dana ranije. Sestra mi je zaželjela sreću. Nadam se da mi neće trebati...

----------


## MAMI 2

> Meni itekako dođe da ne znam sto hoću. I kao da se natječem sama sa sobom, tako se nekad osjecam. Nije bas nesto najplemenitije za reci, ali tako je.


E baš tako, napisala si upravo ono što mislim.

----------


## Natalie38

Curke jutro. Zadnjih dana ludnica. Svasta se izdogadalo. Nista strasno al dovoljno da me prezaokupira.
Trenutno sam u bolnici i cekam da zavrsi operacija bruha kod MM. Pocela je prije sat vremena i jos uvijek traje. Samo da vec zavrsi.
Kako sam vam vec rekla spermiogram je kod MM ok. Svr u granicama normale. Meni je ginekologica prepisala klomifen tako da samo cekam M da dode pa  cemo jos to probati pa odustajemo. Kako ga vi pijete? Ja moram poceti treci dan M ( pet dana ) 13-14 dan ciklusa onda ultrazvuk. Ne znam nekako se ne nadam ne znam cemu. 
I da se pohvalim. U subotu sam trcala maraton! I uspijela! Sad se jedva krecem al ponos je tu!

----------


## tocekica

Mami, ja te u potpunosti razumijem. Otkako sam na odbrojavanju meni je svaki M poraz. Bio bi mi poraz i da nisam ovdje, ali čim želim bebu onda si ne mogu pomoći. Jučer sam rekla mužu da mi je žao što nismo prije pokušavali.

----------


## tocekica

> I da se pohvalim. U subotu sam trcala maraton! I uspijela! Sad se jedva krecem al ponos je tu!


Bravo!!! Imaš tu na forumu temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91106-V...27#post2982227
Ja sam sam bila nadobudna i mislila im se pridružiti ali nema teorije. Čim dođem doma s posla sam u krevetu.

----------


## sarasvati

> Lh trakice su poslane, čekam da stignu, ako ne ovaj mjesec, za 6 (i zadnji koji sam si dala na ovom odbrojavanju) će biti spremne.


Hoćeš da ti ih ja dam dok ne stignu ove poslane i možeš krenuti odmah!  :Smile:  Ti si u Zagrebu i ja sam u Zagrebu, a meni ih je Giovi poslala, a i još jedna cura i stvarno ih imama sada dosta, a kao neće mi ih puno trebati :D

Mami  :Love:  

Natalie, čestitam i želim brz oporavak mužu.

----------


## tocekica

> Hoćeš da ti ih ja dam dok ne stignu ove poslane i možeš krenuti odmah!  Ti si u Zagrebu i ja sam u Zagrebu, a meni ih je Giovi poslala, a i još jedna cura i stvarno ih imama sada dosta, a kao neće mi ih puno trebati :D


Hvala, ali ne treba jer mjerim temperaturu, a ionako mislim svakih dan dva "raditi" na bebi. Ako želiš možda isprobati lubrikant, mogu ti dati 2 tubice (meni vjerojatno neće trebati jer izgleda da mi je muž alergičan na njega :/).

----------


## sarasvati

To je onaj koji pomaže spermićima da stignu na pravu adresu?  :Smile:   Ako odlučimo i to, zamolim te tada. Hvala  :Smile: 

Ja sam jutros vadila i krv i možda će već i danas biti nalazi.

----------


## tocekica

> To je onaj koji pomaže spermićima da stignu na pravu adresu?   Ako odlučimo i to, zamolim te tada. Hvala 
> 
> Ja sam jutros vadila i krv i možda će već i danas biti nalazi.


da Ti,  spremim za tebe 2, pa ako se odlučiš.. Ja ću pokušati ovaj mjesec s njima ako mm može.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Curke jutro. Zadnjih dana ludnica. Svasta se izdogadalo. Nista strasno al dovoljno da me prezaokupira.
> Trenutno sam u bolnici i cekam da zavrsi operacija bruha kod MM. Pocela je prije sat vremena i jos uvijek traje. Samo da vec zavrsi.
> Kako sam vam vec rekla spermiogram je kod MM ok. Svr u granicama normale. Meni je ginekologica prepisala klomifen tako da samo cekam M da dode pa  cemo jos to probati pa odustajemo. Kako ga vi pijete? Ja moram poceti treci dan M ( pet dana ) 13-14 dan ciklusa onda ultrazvuk. Ne znam nekako se ne nadam ne znam cemu. 
> I da se pohvalim. U subotu sam trcala maraton! I uspijela! Sad se jedva krecem al ponos je tu!


Natali mužu brzi oporavak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. Nemoj pit klomiće ako ti muž neće moći zbog operacije, koliko će dana proći? Bolje preskoči mjesec nego da piješ u prazno.

----------


## dominikslatki

Ček ček , lubrikant? Koji? Sta? Kako?
Sarasvati javi rezultate.
Fitnessgirl ima novosti kakvih, duboko si u ljubicicama?

----------


## tocekica

> Ček ček , lubrikant? Koji? Sta? Kako?


To je lubrikant koji ima magnezija i kalcija te regulira pH da bi plivaći bolje, dulje plivali i da tvoj pH (ako nije baš naj) ih ne potamani. Klikni TU za više info. pomaže li ili ne, javim vam za 20-tak dana  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

Pogledam link od doma, navecer. 
Vjerojatno sam bila kasnije danas nego prošli put jer nisam dobila nalaze. Sutra! I to je super. 
Iako sam nestrpljivaaaaa.

----------


## dominikslatki

Vidi vidi, tnx!!
Joj sporo mi idu dani kad gledam listu.

----------


## tocekica

Dosle su trakice. Sad sam totalno spremna na akciju  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

Odmah piškiti!! Mene su naučili da je ovo doba dana najbolje.

----------


## tocekica

Ma jesam, i samo je jedna crta tak da nisam ni blizu  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Tocekica, sretna piškica (riječ sigurno ne postoji, ali meni je draga).

Sarasvati, drzim fige da je samo u dojenju "problem" i da ćemo se zajedno veseliti novim sisavcima sljedeće godine  :Smile: 

U mislima sam već na godisnjem. Još mjesec dana, a mi već 4 kutije spakirali i totalno smo zaokupljeni time. Jedva čekam izolaciju. Nema struje, nema ljudi. Samo more, psi i mi.

----------


## Munkica

Pričekaj još par dana prije nego piškiš na novu trakicu. Ja sam bila uvjerena da mi je ovulacija 14. dan ciklusa i sve trakice su bile negativne. Pozitivne su bile nakon 20. dana. Sretno!

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdravljam vas nakon sto godina :Smile:  Nadam se da ce uskoro biti dobrih vijesti i da ce se trakice, lijekovi i ostalo pokazati uspjesnima... Ja imam jos dva tjedna cekanja do menstruacije i tak. Rado bih i ja u izolaciju neku posto sam troma i bezivotna i sama se izoliram i tu medju ljudima.
Natalie, cestitam na maratonu!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## KreMar

Natalie čestitam na maratonu, tvom mužu brz oporavak.
Tocekica, hvala na listi...molim te sutra 4dc za mene.
Mami drzi se!

Ostale curke, veliiiki zagrljaj saljem.
Samo marljivo, brzo ce ti plusici doci!

----------


## Eci

Bok svima!  Prvo da se ispricam sto sam vec davno nestala odavde, nisam nikako ostajala trudna pa sam na kraju odustala i trudila se ne misliti na to. 
Danas ujutro sam napravila test, onaj first sign i pokazao mi je  jedva vidljivu crticu. Slikala sam je i stvarno je samo sjena sjene. Danas mi je 12 dpo. Kad sam kasnije pogledala trakicu crtice vise nije bilo.  Sutra cu napraviti novi test,  neki skuplji,  ali u međuvremenu me zanima sta VI mislite o tom nestajanju crtice?

----------


## November

Ja ne znam iskreno ništa o crticama pošto ju nikad nisam vidjela, ali mislim da je crtica crtica dok se sto posto ne dokaže da ipak nije. Sretno sutra s novim testićem!

Natali čestitke na maratonu! I brz oporavak tvom dragom.

tocekice samo piški trakice, meni je znalo bit da mi naglo dođe pozitivna, bez upozorenja dan prije!

Joj Munkice ja bih more, psa i dragog i ništa više! Jooooj kako bih jaaaaa tooo, predivnoća!

Mi jučer obavili folikulometriju nakon klomića, imam 8 folikula koji su preko 10mm, i dr je jako zadovoljna. Dobila sam pikice za jučer i danas a sutra opet na uzv. Bliži se punkcija!!!! Inače sam užasno psihički, ma raspadam se totalno, tako sam otresita, cendrava, plačem STALNO, bezobrazna sam jako prema MM...Proći će i to!

----------


## Vlattka

Eci, mislim da nakon odredjenog vremena niti jedan test vise nije vazeci, bas zato sto moze doci/otici boja. Tak da nikad ne znas!
November, drzim fige da nervoza nestane sto prije.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

> Tocekica, sretna piškica (riječ sigurno ne postoji, ali meni je draga).
> 
> Sarasvati, drzim fige da je samo u dojenju "problem" i da ćemo se zajedno veseliti novim sisavcima sljedeće godine 
> 
> U mislima sam već na godisnjem. Još mjesec dana, a mi već 4 kutije spakirali i totalno smo zaokupljeni time. Jedva čekam izolaciju. Nema struje, nema ljudi. Samo more, psi i mi.


Još nisu došli nalazi! Smiješno koliko je uzbudljivo ti iščekivanje  :Smile: 




> Pričekaj još par dana prije nego piškiš na novu trakicu. Ja sam bila uvjerena da mi je ovulacija 14. dan ciklusa i sve trakice su bile negativne. Pozitivne su bile nakon 20. dana. Sretno!


Moja trakica je pokazala peak na 13dc predvečer/navečer tako da presmiješno koliko je iz udžbenika.




> Bok svima!  Prvo da se ispricam sto sam vec davno nestala odavde, nisam nikako ostajala trudna pa sam na kraju odustala i trudila se ne misliti na to. 
> Danas ujutro sam napravila test, onaj first sign i pokazao mi je  jedva vidljivu crticu. Slikala sam je i stvarno je samo sjena sjene. Danas mi je 12 dpo. Kad sam kasnije pogledala trakicu crtice vise nije bilo.  Sutra cu napraviti novi test,  neki skuplji,  ali u međuvremenu me zanima sta VI mislite o tom nestajanju crtice?


Nije mi nikad crtica nestala, samo dva testa sam ikada napravila i oba su imali crticu. Hm. Ne zvuči mi dobro to nestajanje, ali i ja bih naravno opet pokušala. Pitanje je bih li mogla dočekati sutrašnje jutro  :Smile: 




> Joj Munkice ja bih more, psa i dragog i ništa više! Jooooj kako bih jaaaaa tooo, predivnoća!
> 
> Mi jučer obavili folikulometriju nakon klomića, imam 8 folikula koji su preko 10mm, i dr je jako zadovoljna. Dobila sam pikice za jučer i danas a sutra opet na uzv. Bliži se punkcija!!!! Inače sam užasno psihički, ma raspadam se totalno, tako sam otresita, cendrava, plačem STALNO, bezobrazna sam jako prema MM...Proći će i to!


November, pa ti si u super fazi!!A peru te hormoni... :Love:

----------


## sarasvati

Giovino odbrojavanje traje jako dugooo  :Sing:

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 23.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:  


Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## tocekica

> Giovino odbrojavanje traje jako dugooo


Ja računam da je ipak Mona naša, pa ajde imali smo trudnicu među nama. I  kada November, Eci, Natalie, Mami, Chiara ili ostale cure koje su tu odbrojavale s nama, ali više tu nisu budu imale II to će biti naša T  :Wink: 
KreMar, nadam se da sam dobro stavila, zbrkano mi je vrijeme na forumu pa nisam ziher.

----------


## sarasvati

Istina, istina! To si dobro rekla.  :grouphug: 
Ja sam vidjela 14 stranica na ovoj temi i... :kettlebell: 
Ovako kad si pobrojala cure... puno ih je odlučilo još više djelovati. Mona, Chiara i Mami su bile tu kad sam ja dosla (a kad si se ti priključila? Ne mogu se sjetiti jesam li te zatekla ovdje pri dolasku), November i Nivana taman negdje dosle kad i ja. 
A neke i maze već buše na drugim temama.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nivana

pozdrav zenske, evo ja pri rucku...pratim vas i citam svaki dan, ali nemam nista pametno za natipkat pa onda sutim., 
eto mene u plodnim danima, mi naravno odradujemo sve po PS-u a sad cut ce se koliko uspjesno..
nadam se da mi ovaj ciklus nece toliko pobjecc kao prethodna dva...

ja sam dosla na forum 9mj2016 kad sam odlucila citati i biti nervozna, ali eto nistaaaa jos....

poz svima i evo odmah vam sluzim i podnevnu kavicu/caj tko sto zeli!!!

----------


## Nivana

ne, ne naravno da sam vas sad slagala...11mj2016 , ali na bebacu radimo 100% od 9 mjeseca 2016 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## dominikslatki

Cure bilo je prije i dužih odbrojavanja , Al neće ovo još dugo, jače smo od njega hahhaha

----------


## sarasvati

Nekako je početkom godine lijepo bilo zaredom pa stalo :D

DS, ti si s prvim djetetom bila na odbrojavanju?

----------


## dominikslatki

Jesam da, pred cca 2 god, leti vrijemeee..čini mi se kao da je jučer bilo. 
Jesu ti stigli nalazi?

Mene napale gljive neke, sve me svrbi, stavila sam si canesten. U 4 mj evo 2. Put. Ne znam sta je to sad. Možda od slatkiša , pretrpavam se slatkim, grozna sam. Odlučila sam danas stat s tim :/

----------


## sarasvati

Nemam baš problema s tim, kuc-kuc, ali znam da se candida hrani slatkim.

Nisu još stigli nalazi. Zvala sam ih, rekli su iza 14h.

----------


## November

Ja sam imala problem s gljivama prije par godina, strašno je bilo, svaki ciklus u određeno vrijeme. Riješila sam to napokon sa Lactogyn tableticama, mislim da sam 3 kutije popila i otad sve super! Čak i na moru dok sam ostajala u mokrom kupaćem ništa se nije dogodilo (inače je to bilo koma!).

----------


## Vlattka

Ja sam ih imala triput u tri mjeseca :Sad:  Cekam potencijalnu menstruaciju da popijemn Diflucan koji su mi napokon dali. Kod mene je totalno povezano sa slatkim, zadnji put je bilo kad sam poharala cokolade nakon Uskrsa.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Ma i ja sam nekako sigurna da mi je od slatkog, a stvarno sam grozna zadnjih mjeseci, neugodno mi rec Al jedem samo smeće od slatkog. Preumorna sam od male, slabo spava, ne Stižem si kvalitetan obrok Napravit pa nemam snage i onda tijelo traži slatko, naravno za kratkoročno povećanje energije. No, od danas promjena.
Oduvijek sam se zdravo hranila i nikad gljiva tako da jedino s prehranom povezujem.

----------


## sarasvati

Stigli nalazi!

TSH 2,710  mIU/L  (0,4 - 4)
LH  4,0  IU/L    (2,4 - 12, 6)
FSH  5,4  IU/L   (3,5 - 12,5)
Estradiol  234   pmol/L  (do 854)
prolaktin   139   mIU/L   (102 - 496)

----------


## dominikslatki

Nalaz savršen

----------


## sarasvati

Vidiš ti to... nije prolaktin. Poslat ću nalaz ginekologu da i on koju riječ kaže. 
Zbunj. Zbunj.

----------


## tocekica

Netko je pitao kada sam ja došla? 8/2016. Još malo i radim tulum za godišnjicu  :Smile: .

----------


## dominikslatki

Da u šoku sam čak. Bas sam očekivala taj prolaktin, a on čak vuče prema niže. Hm. Sta sad, ovulaciju imaš, hormoni ok, ciklusi uredni... muž?

----------


## MonaLi

Sarasvati - nalaz je ok ali znam da za trudnoću preporučaju TSH ispod 2.  Ne vjerujem da je to problem ali eto. Nisi vadila FT4? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

> Netko je pitao kada sam ja došla? 8/2016. Još malo i radim tulum za godišnjicu .


Ja se nisam mogla sjetiti jesam li te zatekla kad sam se ja pridružila.




> Da u šoku sam čak. Bas sam očekivala taj prolaktin, a on čak vuče prema niže. Hm. Sta sad, ovulaciju imaš, hormoni ok, ciklusi uredni... muž?


E sad još njegov sgram treba biti obavljen. Naručen je prek uputnice, ali za sto godina (27. 6.) i sve se čini da će ipak privatno.




> Sarasvati - nalaz je ok ali znam da za trudnoću preporučaju TSH ispod 2.  Ne vjerujem da je to problem ali eto. Nisi vadila FT4?


Nisam. Ni ne znam koji je taj. Isto neki od štitnjače? Taj ginekolog nije naveo.

----------


## Eci

Dobro jutro!  Samo da vam javim da danas vise nema sumnje,  + velik kao kuca.  Hvala vam na podrsci i saljem vam puno,  puno trudnickih vibrica

----------


## tocekica

Eci, čestitam  :Sing:   :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Jeeeeei!! Čestitam, Eci!! Divnost!  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Eci čestitam  :Smile:  Prekrasno!

Sarasvati - da taj je isto od štitnjače i uvijek se navodno treba vaditi sa TSH, jednako je bitan. Ja ti se ne kužim ali znam da sam uvijek morala zajedno to nositi doktoru. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

Cestitam Eci.  :Smile: 
Munkice ne znam jos kad cu na histeroskopiju. Cekam pregled/konzultacije sutra pa cu se dogovoriti sa doktorom.
Sara i meni je sve u redu, od hormona, ovulacije i ciklusa pa opet ne dobijem najbolje jajne stanice. Spermiogram nam je normospermia. Na kraju je valjda moja stitnjaca problem iako pijem euthyrox i hormoni su uredni, ali ona strasno utjece na plodnost i tsh bi trebao biti ispod 2.

----------


## November

Eci čestitam ti od srca!  :Heart: 
Koliko dugo ste pokušavali?

Ja danas idem na drugo folikulometriju, držite fige da sve bude super!

Malo sam se primirila sa ispadima svojim (recimo danas sam samo jednom dosad se rasplakala na psa lutalicu), a jučer popodne sam tulila kao da mi je zadnje jer mi je muž umjesto obične čokolade zabunom kupio neku s punjenjem koja mi nije bila fina. Baš je divno živjeti samnom ovih dana  :Embarassed:

----------


## dominikslatki

Eci čestitke od srca!!!
Sarasvati Ajde bas ćemo vidjet sta će ti gin rec, sve je u granicama po meni bi bila neka napomena da postoji određena granica za nešto drugačija od navedene. Ne znam.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 24.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:  


Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Zelena vila

o Eci diiivno!!!!  čestiiiitam!!
vec sam ti to nocas htjela napisati, jer se meni to tako par puta dogodilo, no zaspala sam...

 ostale cure puno dobrih vibrica šaljem...   nažalost ne mogu vas posipati trudnickom prasinom jer kod mene ni ovaj mjesec ništa od toga, no jaaako mi je drago da Eci to može  :Very Happy:

----------


## iva_777

Najvece cestitke Eci !!!  :Heart:

----------


## Zelena vila

iva dugi zagrljaj šaljem  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Eci čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Eci čestitammm!

----------


## Vlattka

Cestitam, Eci :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Iva... Nisam znala, nemam puno rijeci. Zagrljaj, jedan velik.

----------


## Munkica

Iva, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## tocekica

Cure, kavica :Wink: . Evo, danas mjerila temperaturu i nis od ovulacije za sad. Pozitivnu trakicu sam imala prije 2 dana, a jucer je bila negativna. Pokrili se  :Wink: 
Iva  :grouphug:

----------


## Eci

Hvala cure!  Nadam se da cu pokrenuti val plusica! Pokusavali smo nekih 6 mj.  I sa trakicama i svakak.  I evo kad sam odustala slučajni +! Sta vise nema onih podforuma zimske bebe,  proljetne itd? 
Sretno svimaaaa,

----------


## November

Iva, i meni je žao  :Sad: 

Ja sam jučer obavila fm, zadnju, 2 folikula su baš baš narasla pošteno od ponedjeljka, tako da sam jučer si dana štopericu (odnosno noćas), i sutra je punkcija!!!! Joj kako sam uzbuđena.

Dr. me je detaljno pregledala, i moj hidrosalpinks nije bio vidljiv. Kaže da je moguće da se prazni i puni, a moj je inače mali (ako to uopće i je hidro, možda je jednostavno paraovarijska cista koja štopa jajovod), pa sad uopće nije vidljiv. I podržala je čvrsto moju odluku da ne idem na laparo (još).

Vesela sam!

----------


## Vrci

November, bila si kod moje dr  :Smile:  baš mi drago da ti se svidjela

Sretno sutra na punkciji, sve će biti super, tamo su svi zakon

----------


## sarasvati

November, sretno!!!! Super vijesti.

Vrci, je li kod tebe mirno?

----------


## Vrci

Bilo je skoro 3 dana, do sinoć. Kad je malac bio nemoguć pa sam se malo s njim izgnjavila i imala malo roskast iscjedak uz par žilica. Nadam se da je samo do toga bilo

----------


## November

> November, bila si kod moje dr  baš mi drago da ti se svidjela
> 
> Sretno sutra na punkciji, sve će biti super, tamo su svi zakon



Jesu divni su svi, al me baš trta a istovremeno sam pozitivno uzbuđena. Najviše me strah da neću blebetati gluposti pod koktelom :D

----------


## tocekica

> Hvala cure!  Nadam se da cu pokrenuti val plusica! Pokusavali smo nekih 6 mj.  I sa trakicama i svakak.  I evo kad sam odustala slučajni +! Sta vise nema onih podforuma zimske bebe,  proljetne itd? 
> Sretno svimaaaa,


Nema, to je bilo prije 8-9 godina pa su nas ugasili  :Sad: . Ali imaš lijepu temu na trudnicama-strahovi, strepnja...(naslov je strašniji nego sam sadržaj)  :Wink: .

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 24.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:  


Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


*Odbrojavalice*:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## tocekica

November~~~~~~~~~za sutra. Cure, ako netko može neka stavi listu, samo da napiše post "stavljam listu" prije nego što počinje uređivati (da ne ni istodobno više osoba uređivalo). Ja sam sutra non-stop na nastavi i neću moći staviti listu, isto tako za vikend mi je ludnica.

----------


## Nivana

evo ja cu STAVITI LISTU... samooo tren

----------


## Nivana

> evo ja cu STAVITI LISTU... samooo tren


ipak ne, več si stavila samo s krivim danom-datumom, pa sam mislila da pripomognem.. dobro skuzila sam skoro na vrijeme....
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tocekica

> ipak ne, več si stavila samo s krivim danom-datumom, pa sam mislila da pripomognem.. dobro skuzila sam skoro na vrijeme....


Ups :/
Hvala, onda ćeš ti preuzeti sutra?
samo da napomenem, font je veličine 4. i ako netkog kopiraš i lijepiš (npr iz odbrojavalica na nečekalice i sl.) onda moraš i ponovo namjestiti font. To sam se zeznula prvi put jer se ne vidi dok se sastavlja.

----------


## sarasvati

tocekice, koliko je izvedivo na mobu? Ja mogu uskakati i inače, pogotovo ako nije velika komplikacija na mobu. Nadam se da sam ovaj vikend na moru a ne planiram nositi laptop.

----------


## tocekica

Ma, nije bas najspretnije na mobu. Samo kazem, ako je netko u prilici da stavi ako kasni lista. Cure, ja sam imala pozitivnu trakicu prije 3 dana, neg( ali ino ni C od crte) prije 4 i danas a ptekojucer je crta bila svjetlija od kontrole...ali temp mi se nije digla :\. ?

----------


## dominikslatki

Tocekice kao sto sam gore negdje napisala nemam bajno iskustvo s njima, nikad ništa nisam saznala iz njih Hahahahaha ..

Ja osjećam da ću dobit  :Sad: 
Bas sam u bedu.

----------


## Vlattka

Iva, sad sam vidjela na drugoj temi nakon komentara ovdje... Zao mi je :Sad: 
November, ~~~~~~
Dominkslatki, nikad ne znas! Ipak jos nisi dobila.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

♥ lista za: 26.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 


Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


Odbrojavalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Nivana

evo lista je tu, nije nesto presavršena...nije ni u boji soryyyyyyyy curke....
obecala sam da cu danas preuzeti i evo zeznila...nadam se da ne smeta....

drugi put cu se bolje potruditi...

----------


## Munkica

Lista je odlična! Hvala i tebi i tocekici  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Samim pravljenjem liste bolje si se potrudila nego mi koji nismo :Smile:  Zasto bi se ispricavala? Slazem se s Munkicom, hvala vam :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Šiškica

Stigla M. Sutra pišite *2dc*

----------


## Nivana

hvala vam curke, jer stvarno sam relativno u stisci s vremenom ja sam samo kopirala, i promijenila stanje...heheh nisam imala vremena za uredivanje i slicno...
sutra me nema ni blizu kompa..... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tocekica

Ja cu danas listu.

----------


## tocekica

> Cure, ja sam imala pozitivnu trakicu prije 3 dana, neg( ali ino ni C od crte) prije 4 i danas a ptekojucer je crta bila svjetlija od kontrole...ali temp mi se nije digla :\. ?


Danas mi se tem digla za jos 0.1 C pa je ff izracuna da mi je O bila 11 dc.

----------


## November

Boook  :Smile: 

Obavili smo punkciju jučer, i imamo 3 stanice. Čekam da mi jave za oplodnju. Transfer će biti u ponedjeljak. Joooj  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

November držim palčeve !! Javi novosti obavezno! Bit će to ok vidjet ćeš!!

Di ste curke? Neko zatišje zadnjih dana, lijepo vrijeme bit će..
Sarasvati ima li kakvih novosti, si se čula sa ginom?

----------


## Suncokret1983

Pozdrav cure!
Bila sam prošle godine na listi ali me to sve skupa dosta opterećivalo. U međuvremenu sam pratila ovulaciju trakicama. Nisam sigurna imam li ju uopće, s obzirom da bi crta uvijek bila za nijansu svjetlija od kontrolne. Iako, nakon 14 dana od najtamnije trakice bi počela menstruacija.
E sad, kako nije došlo do trudnoće, naručila sam se kod ginekologa i namjeravam tražiti uputnice za hormone i ovarijsku rezervu. 
Savjetujte mi što bih još trebala u ovoj fazi prekontrolirati jer mi ginekologinja nije baš susretljiva.

MonaLi, vidim da si uspjela zatrudnjeti i baš mi je drago zbog tebe  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## November

Suncokret - kompletnu hormonsku sliku, spermiogram, svakako i UZV (pametno je naštimati uzv baš u vrijeme oko ovulacije pa odma vidiš kako tu stojiš), papa, brisevi. To je najosnovnije. Zatim HSG. To smo mi obavili.

----------


## Suncokret1983

Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile: 
Nadam se obaviti sve prije ljeta i godišnjih. 
Čitala sam temu i nekako mi se učinilo da si dosta brzo išla na IVF. To je samo zbog cista ili? 
Ukoliko mi nalazi budu manje više ok, ja bih probala prirodno neko vrijeme u nadzor liječnika. Je li to moguće preko socijalnog ili odmah šalju na IVF? Bojim se da bi nas mogli zbog godina...

----------


## MonaLi

Suncokret - hvala ti puno  :Kiss: 
Trebala bi jos štitnjaču pregledati ako nisi, TSH, ft3, FT4. 

Mene moja soc gin nije htjela pratiti jer je rekla da ima previše posla i poslala me odmah na MPO. Tako da to mozes ako ti je dobar gin ili privatno. Ja sam otišla prvo privatno pa onda u MPO. Sretno  :Wink: 

November - sretno, neka se lijepo oplode, hoće ti javiti kako napreduju?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 27.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## November

Suncokret, nama su svi nalazi savršeni osim mog začepljenog lijevog jajovoda, uz sumnju na mali hidrosalpinks koji se na zadnjoj fm nije vidio.

Meni se nije dalo natezati sa svojom fin i gužvama i mi smo odlučili odmah probati ivf.

Sutra mi javljaju o oplodnji i u pon valjda transfer  :Smile:

----------


## November

Kako kaže Mona, ako imaš dobrog gin može te pratiti koji ciklus pa probate ciljane, eventualno uz klomiće možda. Isto to možeš i privatno, ne moraš odmah na IVF.

----------


## Suncokret1983

November, želim ti da upije od prve  :Smile: 
Pokušat ću je bar koji mjesec uz klomiće, iako je i meni već tlaka praćenja svega skupa :D

----------


## tocekica

Suncokret, pridruži nam se na listi.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 28.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Nivana

novembar sretno sretno......
suncokret dobro dosla ponovno.....

a vidi mene u ljubicicama....sretno curkama koju su ispred mene...
ja neznam sto bih mislila po kalendaru O smo pokrili, ali eto jucer i prekucer me bole jajnici, malo jedan malo drugi, od izmucenosti i umora ovih dana nema ni akcije...ne nadam se nicemu...samo da mi se ciklus vrati u postojece stanje

evo kava jutarnjaaaaaa

----------


## November

Suncokret, to je nekako normalan tok, prvo obrada da se vidi gdje šteka, a onda dalje ćete vidjeti. Klomići i ciljani kod nekog budu pun pogodak.

Samo da vam javim da su nam se sve 3 ja oplodile  :Smile:

----------


## November

Nivana držim fige!

----------


## MonaLi

November - odlične vijesti  :Smile:  imam dobar filing za ovaj tvoj ciklus... držim fige  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Narancica000

November evo jedna kanta trudnicke prasine, neka se nadje  :Smile:  sretno od srca!

----------


## tocekica

November, sretno sutra. Nivana Domini i Vlattka,~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovih dana pišnete II (da bude trostruko, novo odbrojavanje). Ja sam sad u onom užasnom razdoblju nakon O kad razmišljam i opsjednuto gledam simptome (naravno da ih umišljam).
Vidjela sam na ttc forumima pa evo prijavljujem svoje simptome...4dpo glavobolja cijeli dan

----------


## Suncokret1983

November, odlično!
Meni je danas *15. dc*, možete me staviti na listu ponovno. nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješnije  :Smile:  

Prema kalendaru, sada su mi plodni dani.

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro! Škicnula sam jednom tijekom vikenda; ali uglavnom sam bila na plaži. Bio je to jedan dobar vikend na moru. Idem čitati i redom pisati.





> Bilo je skoro 3 dana, do sinoć. Kad je malac bio nemoguć pa sam se malo s njim izgnjavila i imala malo roskast iscjedak uz par žilica. Nadam se da je samo do toga bilo


A zašto se nekima javlja to? Meni se u trudnoći nikad nije javila ni naznaka krvarenja, a opet znam da neke žene pol trudnoće odkrvare i sve bude dobro.Nadam se da je prestalo!




> Ma, nije bas najspretnije na mobu. Samo kazem, ako je netko u prilici da stavi ako kasni lista. Cure, ja sam imala pozitivnu trakicu prije 3 dana, neg( ali ino ni C od crte) prije 4 i danas a ptekojucer je crta bila svjetlija od kontrole...ali temp mi se nije digla :\. ?


Ja mogu sada staviti listu ako ne stižeš. Nisam polovila je li ti trebalo preko vikenda ili i inače. Sad sam na kompu.

Što se tiče trakica...nema ni meni ni C od crte. A na 8 i 9dc je bila lagano ružičasta. Prosli mjesec na današnji dc je bila neusporedivo tamnija.

----------


## sarasvati

> Danas mi se tem digla za jos 0.1 C pa je ff izracuna da mi je O bila 11 dc.


Evidis

E vidiš, tog ff je i moja sestra imala. Ja se nisam još sprijateljila s njime. Zapravo mi se to mjerenje bazalne čini skrooz komplicirano  :škartoc: 




> Boook 
> 
> Obavili smo punkciju jučer, i imamo 3 stanice. Čekam da mi jave za oplodnju. Transfer će biti u ponedjeljak. Joooj


Ajmeeee! Danas ti je punkcija!!!  :Bouncing:

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati ima li kakvih novosti, si se čula sa ginom?


Čula sam se s ginekologom, on kaže da su to dobri nalazi, da s tim nalazima možemo bit iu potpunosti zadovoljni. Ostao nam je još sgram.

Suncokret, dobrodošla natrag! 

November, mislim na tebe!

----------


## sarasvati

Ja stavljam listu. Tocekica pecni me po prstima ako sam se umiješala. Sad sam na kompu i imam vremena.

----------


## sarasvati

♥ lista za: 29.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## tocekica

*sarasvat*i  :Love: , naravno da se nisi umiješala. Pa i rekla sam da ako netko želi da stavi listu ali da najavi da stavlja (kao što si i napravila) da se ne radi dupla. TKO ŽELI NEKA STAVI LISTU, premalo nas je ostalo  :Sad:  da imamo službenu "voditeljicu" liste.

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

I dobrodošle nove odbrojavalice!

Ja sam upravo odradila histeroskopiju. Neću reći da nije bolilo, ali nije ni dugo trajalo pa se da izdržati. Meni je bilo bolnije od HSG-a, ali kaj sad  :Smile: . Sve izgleda ok, a nalaz ima li infekcije će biti za 10 dana. Ta maternica je stvarno grda iznutra...

November, super! Držim fige da se i primi. Vrijeme je za novo odbrojavanje pa makar i na drugom podforumu  :Smile: 

Vrci, što kaže dr. na to krvarenje? Prijateljica se nedavno javilo krvarenje u 4. mjesecu trudnoće, ali su samo preporučili mirovanje i sve je ok. Kod nje je bio razlog što se posteljica malo odlijepila. Čak je nisu ni pod rizičnu trudnoću stavili. Znam da bih ja bila luda! Uglavnom, sretno!

----------


## Vrci

jučer sam bila na hitnoj, i tamo dr kaže nema razloga krvarenju. Eto, pa sad ti Vrci leži doma i idi na wc bez straha jel...
Išli smo na hitnu jer su me boljela leđa i samo je izašla krv. Iako je nakon toga bilo sve čisto. Barem sam vidjela bebicu i sve je ok

Iako sumnjam da je možda od estrofema koji pijem...ne znam.

----------


## dominikslatki

Bok curke, lista je super, hvala vam na trudu! Ja sam rijetko na kompu a s moba je malo zeznuto no i to će bit dobro ako zapne koji dan  :Wink: 
Sarasvati pa da, nalazi su skroz ok, Ajde jedna briga manje, sad bar znaš da ti je to na mjestu.

Vrci, drži se i pozitivno, ja sam isto imala noćne more od wc-a, bilo me strah pogledat papir..

Ja sutra imam kontrolu, ako ne dobijem naravno. Glup dan ciklusa za pregled Al tako je to u našem zdravstvu. Koga briga koji ti je dan hahaha..
Tako da se svakako nadam da bas sutra neću dobit, iako uvijek stigne najčešće 28.-31. Dc , bar da taj pregled obavim ako ništa drugo pa Nek onda krene..
Totalno sam se zapustila, našla sam nalaz zadnjeg pregleda, piše kontrola za 2-3 tjedna a evo sad je već 7 mjeseci. Grozna sam

----------


## November

Curke hvala!

Transfer obavljen, 9.6. radimo test!

----------


## tocekica

Domini, ~~~~da ne dobiješ m i da nas sutra iznenadiš s II. November, držim fige i puno ~~~~~~da se primi. P.s. meni bi po ff 9.06 trebao isto biti dan D. 5dpo samo blagi grcevi danas popodne u trajanju od 30 min...sve ostalo ok.

----------


## tocekica

Dobro jutro, kavica. 6dpo nesanica

----------


## Suncokret1983

Dobro jutro  :Coffee: 
Kod mene još uvijek nije nastupio iščekivajući dio ciklusa pa sam skroz cool

----------


## tocekica

Lista stiže. Ma, ja sam totalno cool isto, samo sam rekla, ajde da pišem "simptome". Jučer sam zaspala u 10 sati, sjedeći u krevetu s laptopom u krilu, užasno sam umorna i već mi 2 dana curi nos, ali ne stalno nego tu i tamo. P.S. da nisam imala trakice danas bi računala kao 2 DPO, a ne 6.
5-6DPO, umor, nesanica, curenje nosa, neki grčići povremeno tamo dolje(kao da se nekaj događa, možda samo blaga upalica mjehura zbog klime na poslu). Imam neku neodređenu glavobolju opet danas,  ali vjerojatno jer se nisam kvalitetno naspavala, imam osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti neku virozu. Cervikalna sluz mi je pojačana, bijela i "lotion like". Ne mjerim više bazalnu zbog nespavanja i glavobolja gdje sam se 4dpo morala dići iz kreveta u 3 ujutro da bi popila neofen. Grudi, 0 bodova, niš, nit su osjetljive ili veće.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 30.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro! Kako ste?




> Sarasvati pa da, nalazi su skroz ok, Ajde jedna briga manje, sad bar znaš da ti je to na mjestu.


Istina; drago mi je da je sve ok, ali da mi nije jasno kako/zašto/što, nije mi jasno. Možda sgram otkrije razlog. Ipak je puno mjeseci iza nas i i jedno dijete. ALi tako je.
A ti, jesi dobila M? Nadam se ne.

*November*, vidim u potpisu da ste dva zametka vratili? Treći smrznuli? 

*Tocekica*, jesi ti na nečemu? Ja zaboravih.  :škartoc:  Pamtim da mjeriš temperaturu, imaš trakice i ff. 
Ok, sad čitam da više ne mjeriš temperaturu :D

Sve što si navela je kod mene više-manje uobičajeno stanje. Umorna sam kronično (i ja zaspala kad sam uspavljivala, probudila se u 3 pa malo zujala i nastavila), glavobolje imam povremene, nekad prije konstantne (davnije dok sam bila na hormonima), nos mi smrkav vječno, hahahaha, jedino nemam grčeve.  A bome ni grudi. Njih uopće više nemam.

----------


## November

sarasvati, treći je ostavljen do sutra, taj je bio najlošiji, pitanje je jel će uopće biti blastice, vjerojatno neće biti ništa za srmznuti, ali sutra ću znati.

a di je fitnessgirl?

tocekice imam dobar filing za tebe!

----------


## tocekica

> Dobro jutro! Kako ste?
> 
> 
> 
> Istina; drago mi je da je sve ok, ali da mi nije jasno kako/zašto/što, nije mi jasno. Možda sgram otkrije razlog. Ipak je puno mjeseci iza nas i i jedno dijete. ALi tako je.
> A ti, jesi dobila M? Nadam se ne.
> 
> *November*, vidim u potpisu da ste dva zametka vratili? Treći smrznuli? 
> 
> ...





> sarasvati, treći je ostavljen do sutra, taj je bio najlošiji, pitanje je jel će uopće biti blastice, vjerojatno neće biti ništa za srmznuti, ali sutra ću znati.
> 
> a di je fitnessgirl?
> 
> tocekice imam dobar filing za tebe!


*November*, hvala ali ja se tako osjećam svaki ciklus, samo sam sada odlučila bilježiti svaku promjenu po danima. Sad sam tek skužila u potpisu da ste se ipak odlučili na 2 zametka. Imam neki dobar osjećaj za tebe  :Love: .

*sarasvati*, nisam na ničemu (osim povremenog jack-a za živce i prenatala ). Dala sam si godinu dana, a onda sam planirala uzeti paket dijagnostike, ali ako imam (ili mm) neke ozbiljnije zapreke onda neću forsati.

----------


## sarasvati

Jack za zivce? Jack za piti?  :mama:   :Smile:   I ja sam na prenatalu. Pijem ga veće ne znam koliko, uludo, hahaha 
Na koliko ste sad čekanja? Mi na punih 17.

U, November, ja isto nekako imam jako dobar osjećaj za tebe.

Fitnessgirl se nije dosta dugo  javila, dosta cura samo povremeno navrati, ili javi dc.  :Sad:

----------


## November

Ja se nadam da vas vaši osjećaji ne varaju!!! Mene je strah imati dobar osjećaj za samu sebe, jer ne znam kako ću onda podnijeti ako bude negativan ishod.

----------


## MonaLi

November - točno znam kako ti je. Ja sam u startu bila otpisala svoj ciklus samo da se ne razočaram, čak i kad sam imala implantacijsko sam se uvjeravala da nije...  ni jedan drugi simptom nisam imala osim jako bolnih grudi ali sa vanjske strane. Javljaj nam se, da vrijeme brze prođe  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

November šaljem ti ogroman virtualni zagrljaj, sve drugo je suvišno.
Teški su to trenuci ali probaj gledat tako da si svakim postupkom pa makar i neuspjelim bliže svom cilju, ne očajavaj, doc će bebica Al ne kad mi to zacrtamo nego kad se njoj bude dalo!

Ja nisam dobila jeeeeij bar ću pregled obavit kad ga već čekam tako dugo.

Tocekica, ovi grcici mi zvuče obećavajuće.
Ja sam prošli mjesec imala sve simptome Al sve i ništa. I temp 37.1! I ništa.

Sad imam noćas neke menstrualne bolove nikako da krene vjerojatno od osluškivanja i glavobolje i umor( to nije ništa novo kod mene)

----------


## November

Mona daj me podsjeti, dal si imala 3. ili 5. dan transfer? Vratili 1 ili 2? I koji dan nakon transfera si imala impl.?

----------


## tocekica

> Sad imam noćas neke menstrualne bolove nikako da krene vjerojatno od osluškivanja i glavobolje i umor( to nije ništa novo kod mene)


Domini, sutra, ako ne dođe pišni. ~~~~~za II




> Ja se nadam da vas vaši osjećaji ne varaju!!! Mene je strah imati dobar osjećaj za samu sebe, jer ne znam kako ću onda podnijeti ako bude negativan ishod.


November, ma ja sam sigurna da ćeš imati 2018. bebu u naručju.



> Jack za zivce? Jack za piti?    I ja sam na prenatalu. Pijem ga veće ne znam koliko, uludo, hahaha 
> Na koliko ste sad čekanja? Mi na punih 17.
> 
> Fitnessgirl se nije dosta dugo  javila, dosta cura samo povremeno navrati, ili javi dc.


Jack za piti za živce ali to zbilja samo povremeno(1 boca mi traje godinama). Mi se trudimo 10 mj. Fitness je bila do sada jako aktivna, možda ima zasićenje. Po pravilima se mora javiti do 50 DC, a onda se skida s liste. Nadam se da je OK. Jučer sam uzela prenatal nakon dosta duge stanke, jednostavno zaboravim (zato imam seku koja me u pol 4 ujutro cimne s porukom da uzmem prenatal).

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam tek nedavno opet počela piti alkohol od lipnja 2013. i uživam u raznim novim pivama na tržištu  :Smile: 

A prenatal sam dugo pila i zbog intezivnog dojenja pa stala na neko vrijeme. Počela kad sam ostala trudna pa stala jer mi bilo prisjelo i od onda ostajem trudna svaki mjesec i pijem ga uludo  :psiholog: 

Zašto te setra budi u pol4?

----------


## tocekica

> Zašto te setra budi u pol4?


Ma to samo danas. Poslala mi je poruku na Viber da ne zaboravim uzeti prenatal (vjerojatno ponukana mojim pisanjem ovdje o simptomima), da sam spavala ne bi do jutra skužila poruku. Ona živi preko bare pa njoj nije bilo pol4 dok je slala poruku  :Rolling Eyes:  (prenatal sam dobila od nje iz Amerike i u obliku je gumenih bombona i okusa maline i limuna...prefino).

----------


## sarasvati

Meni moja sestra preko bare nije otkrila te fine gumene. Ja sam tamo kupila nekoliko bočica dok sam bila za pravo trudna i te sam potrosila. Sad kupujem ove hrvatske, za vise novčića, čini mi se.

----------


## dominikslatki

Sad bi ja sestru preko bare :/

----------


## MonaLi

November - Transfer mi je bio 5.dan, vraćena je jedna AA blastica, neka kao napredna tako da mi je implantacija bila vec 2.dpt i to ujutro. (Ali svjetla krv) nekim ženama krv ide tek nakon par dana od implantacije pa bude tamna a neke ni nemaju krvarenje. Tako da nemoj to čekati ali ako vidis super  :Smile:  i imam jos 3 smrznute iste takve blastice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

> Meni moja sestra preko bare nije otkrila te fine gumene. Ja sam tamo kupila nekoliko bočica dok sam bila za pravo trudna i te sam potrosila. Sad kupujem ove hrvatske, za vise novčića, čini mi se.


Mene moja seka mazi, i zna me dobro pa zna kaj mi paše. Kad potrošim te uzet ću neke s iHerba

----------


## dominikslatki

Ja na kraju nisam dočekala pregled , gužva je bila i čekala sam preko 2h pa sam morala ic tako da ništa od toga..
Skrenula sam u ljekarnu kupila test i pisnula,
Neka sjenica kao da je nisam ni sama sigurna. Sutra ću ponovit na 1. Jutarnji . Imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki tren ..eto ne znam sta da kažem i sta da mislim.

----------


## tocekica

> Neka sjenica kao da je nisam ni sama sigurna. Sutra ću ponovit na 1. Jutarnji.


 :fige:

----------


## sarasvati

> Neka sjenica kao da je nisam ni sama sigurna. Sutra ću ponovit na 1. Jutarnji . Imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki tren ..eto ne znam sta da kažem i sta da mislim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tocekica prvotno napisa


 :fige:

----------


## tocekica

Cure, našla sam na prenatal vitamine u obliku čokolade. I mogu se kupiti u HR.

----------


## dominikslatki

Oho! Di , koliko?

----------


## sarasvati

Mljac, mljac!  :njam:

----------


## tocekica

Evo pogledaj TU. Mislim da možeš naručiti i u nekoj lokalnoj ljekarni. Ja sam čokoladice od te firme (ali bez vitamina i folne) kupovala ljekarni bez naručivanja.
99 kuna za 30 čokica, a to je dosta za 30 dana...i nije tako strašno.

----------


## tocekica

OVO je link od proizvođača, možda ima više informacija.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Cure, mogu vam se pridružiti?

Čitam vas neko vrijeme, nadala sam se da moj put do bebača neće toliko čekati, ali eto neće pa neće.

Za početak, trudimo se od svibnja 2016. god, ja 29, dragi 30 godina. Prije dva mjeseca obavili smo prve pretrage: 

S dragim je sve u redu, no kod mene su pronašli svašta: povišena antitijela štitnjače, LH i FSH u inverziji, ne baš redoviti ciklusi (28-36 dana, ali dogodi se nekad i duže), miom na maternici i tak..

Sljedeća postaja mi je posjet endokrinologu radi hormona, a zatim provjera prohodnosti jajovoda.

Imam bolje, imam lošije dane, pa ako me primate da se podržavamo u zajedničkoj borbi  :Smile:

----------


## KreMar

Bok cure, evo roštilj za ručak pa navratite.  :Mljac: 

Ja danas uzela slobodan dan na poslu i išla kod dr. izvaditi papu, dala mi upitnicu za hormone i ultrazvuk. Konačno sam se pokrenula.

Hvala cure na listi, super je. Pusa  :grouphug:

----------


## dominikslatki

> Cure, našla sam na prenatal vitamine u obliku čokolade. I mogu se kupiti u HR.


Jel tko probao to? Bas me zanima okus, mislim da ću narucit! Hvala na info!

----------


## tocekica

Ja sam probala njihove druge čokoladice( samo s probiotikom) i imale su normalan okus po čokoladi.

----------


## Giovi

Dominikslatki,cekamo test!!! 
Ostale cure posipam vam sam puno prasineeee i vibrammmm na najjaceeee!!

----------


## November

Dominikslatki ajdeeee javljaj nam!!! Joj baš sam nestrpljiva.

FLower dobrodošla. Otiđi čim prije  :Smile: 

Ja prijavljujem oooobilan vodeni iscjedak. I jučer predvečer i jutros.

----------


## November

Ja neću od čokolade :/ Al ako ima od dimljene šunke npr. e to bih kupila!

----------


## tocekica

Dominik ~~~. FLower, dobrodošla i brzo nam ošla sa II. 
November, dobar znak  :Wink: .
Jučer navečer počeli grčevi, užas jedan. Najprije sam imala neki kratki žareći kao da me netko uštipnuo u maternicu, a nakon sat-dva su počeli predmenstrualni, ali više sa strane. Bole me križa s lijeve strane i jajnik s te strane. Mislila sam možda da je ovulacija i da sam fulala O pa sam pišnula jednog LH i pojavila se samo kontrolna crta tako da nije. Da skratim,  7 DPO bolovi i grčevi na lijevoj strani križa koji se spuštaju prema naprijed po zdjelici do lijevog kuka (kao blagi išijas), curi mi  nos tu i tamo, opet nesanica, puno bijelog iscjetka (kao losion) bez mirisa. Cice nula bodova.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Cure, hvala na dobrodošlici!!

Ja sam inače danas *24.dc* pa me možete staviti na listu.

Nemam pojma kad je točno bila ovulacija, jer ovaj mjesec baš nisam pratila, ali zato imam hrpu izmišljenih simptoma kao i svaki mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Lista stiže, ali tek kada se Dominikslatki javi.

----------


## dominikslatki

Flowerburn dobrodošla! Bit će ti lakši dani uz ovu ekipicu ovdje , vjeruj mi!

Nisam još pisnula, još sam u krevetu, ne smijem se pomaknut jer će se beban odmah probudit za mnom pa nek spava da imam još malo mira. Al mislim da će bit plus. Osjetim, i ta sjena jučer...samo sto ne mogu vjerovat ako je da je od prve uspjelo, ne mogu!!! Uz toliko dojenja, bozeeee dragi svašta. Ja se spremala na godinu dana pokušavanja minimalno.
Al ok, pričekajmo test.

I sad mi lagano kreće dobro poznati strah, prvo od spontanog pa od trudnoće općenito. Prvu sam provela 24h u krevetu , a sad ipak to neće bit izvedivo, ali sve u Božje ruke. Htjeli smo malu razliku..

Tocekice pa super da ima normalan okus bas mi to onda treba :D

----------


## dominikslatki

> Lista stiže, ali tek kada se Dominikslatki javi.


Stavi ti draga slobodno listu, moguće da se javim i kasnije ne znam kad ću do moba..
Lako ju sutra ukrasiš  :Wink:

----------


## tocekica

> Uz toliko dojenja, bozeeee dragi svašta. Ja se spremala na godinu dana pokušavanja minimalno.
> Al ok, pričekajmo test.
> Htjeli smo malu razliku..


Tako sam i ja htjela malu razliku, i čim sam mogla nakon CR sam se bacila na posao i računala sam barem godinu dana jer sam dojila i odmah sam ostala T (a prvog sam dobila tek u 9 ciklusu). Moji su razlike 20 mjeseci.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 31.05.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice:
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## dominikslatki

Nema crte  :Sad:  kao da vidim sjenku, Al umišljam vj. Trebalo bi bit vidljivo na ovaj dc.  :Sad:

----------


## MonaLi

Dominikslatki - mozda je bila kasnija ovulacija?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Nemam pojma stvarno, ma ljuta sam sama na sebe sto sam uopće išla Radit test, prije sam imala pravilo 40. Dana a vidi me sad na 30.!!!
Ništa neću vise pisat ako ne dobijem do petka idem u petak vadit betu pa ću znat.

Od simptoma imam, mučninu, umor i zatezanje i probadanje dole, a možda i umišljam hahahahahahah

----------


## Munkica

Dominik, možda je kako Mona kaže ovulacija bila kasnije, a testovi su različite osjetljivosti. I sjena je crtica. Imaš li sliku pa da ti mi pomognemo u virkanju?

Flower, dobrodošla!

Počele su nuspojave metformina od kada sam prešla na 3 tablete. Ne mogu jesti jer mi je zlo, a zlo mi je jer ništa ne jedem. Uz to povraćam svaku večer i danas mi se pojačalo krvarenje od histeroskopije. Taman sam mislila da će danas prestati. Još imam i ispit večeras. Knjiga stoji otvorena, a je bih samo u krevet...

----------


## MonaLi

Dominik- gle ako vidis sjenu mozda je jos rano, koji test si radila?

Munkica - jao taj metformin, točno znam kako ti je, ja sam ga prošle godine na ljetovanju uzela, uplatili hotel i 3 obroka a nisam mogla ni jesti ni nista nego sam ležala u sobi i povremeno povraćala. Uništio mi je ljetovanje!! Nadam se da ces se brzo naviknuti, ja sam pila dvije dnevno, i kroz mjesec i pol sam bila ok. Ali ja sam počela odmah sa dvije....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Joj Munkice suosjećam! Bas je gadno..

Radila sam iz dm-a onaj najjeftiniji first sign , a jučer neki iz ljekarne ne znam koji nisam zapamtila od šoka.

Mogu stavit sliku Al ne smije se sta ne ono Copy paste? A ono drugo ne znam..

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, cure!

MM me pitao hocu li biti kilava cijelo ljeto? Nadam se da ce proci za koji tjedan...

Dominik, sliku bi trebala uploadati na neki servis za slike (npr. photobucket, ali siguno ima još nekih) i onda iskopiraš url slike (iliti link na sliku) i stisneš 3. ikonicu od kraja tu na forumu (Insert image) i kopiras url slike. I voila  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Ajme ne znam ja to stavit, probala sad i nemam živaca vise..

Uglavnom, kad usporedim slike onaj od jučer je jača sjena nego danas ovaj na 1. Urin.
Dva različita testa, ne znam koje osjetljivosti su..
Neću se vise zamarat. M nema i to je za sad meni u korist :p , neću pare vise trošiti na testove nego u petak idem betu izvadit i sta bude bude.
Jel mogu ic betu vadit na 32.dc? Mislim da da, zadnji put sam na 40...

----------


## MonaLi

Dominik - mozes vadit betu vec i sutra, meni je bila pozitivna par dana od implantacije. Ako se nesto primilo beta kroz dan dva to vec pokaze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav! Dug dan na poslu. Idem čitati što ima novog i nadam se lijepim vijestima od dominikslatki!

*FlowerBurn*, dobrodošla! 

*Giovi*, kako si ti?




> Da skratim, 7 DPO bolovi i grčevi na lijevoj strani križa koji se spuštaju prema naprijed po zdjelici do lijevog kuka (kao blagi išijas), curi mi nos tu i tamo, opet nesanica, puno bijelog iscjetka (kao losion) bez mirisa. Cice nula bodova.


Meni se ta išijas bol javila na 7, 8tt tako da sam s 14tt završila nepokretna na nekoliko dana. Sve s kupa, tocekica, zvuči dobro.




> dominikslatki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 
>  Uz toliko dojenja, bozeeee dragi svašta. Ja se spremala na godinu dana pokušavanja minimalno.
> Al ok, pričekajmo test. Htjeli smo malu razliku..
> 
> 
> Tako sam i ja htjela malu razliku, i čim sam mogla nakon CR sam se bacila na posao i računala sam barem godinu dana jer sam dojila i odmah sam ostala T (a prvog sam dobila tek u 9 ciklusu). Moji su razlike 20 mjeseci.


Tako smo i mi htjeli malu razliku, ali smo ipak prekasno krenuli da bi ispala mala razlika. Sad sam već relativno ok s tim. Zapravo nemam ja tu više što ni učiniti  :kettlebell:

----------


## sarasvati

> Nema crte  kao da vidim sjenku, Al umišljam vj. Trebalo bi bit vidljivo na ovaj dc.


Neeeee  :Sad:  Jel to one neke kineze koristiš ili ove iz ljekarne?




> Počele su nuspojave metformina od kada sam prešla na 3 tablete. Ne mogu jesti jer mi je zlo, a zlo mi je jer ništa ne jedem. Uz to povraćam svaku večer i danas mi se pojačalo krvarenje od histeroskopije. Taman sam mislila da će danas prestati. Još imam i ispit večeras. Knjiga stoji otvorena, a je bih samo u krevet...


Uf, ovo ne zvuči nimalo ugodno.  :Love:   Sretno večeras!!!

Ds, sad vidim da si napisala koji si koristila. Kako čitam, tako pišem.

----------


## dominikslatki

Da onaj iz dm-a, ma neću se opterećivat (mos mislit :D )
Ako stignem sutra ili prekosutra vadit betu ću tako vidjet a ako ne , za vikend cu pisnut još jedan i to bi trebalo bit to, ako naravno ne dobijem u međuvremenu . 
Možda je (nedaj Boze) biokemijska pa mi se očitalo na testu ..

----------


## dominikslatki

A za razliku.. ma bez veze si zadajemo neke razlike a kad pogledaš tako je nebitno, uvijek se dobro slažu ako je obitelj složna i normalna, pa bila razlika godinu , 5 ili 10, isto je ..

----------


## tocekica

Meni upravo digli zivce, moji s malom razlikom su se posvadjali 5 x u 1 sat

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, *Sarasvati*  :Smile:  U jednom trenu sam mislila da nema šanse da odem na test, ali nekako sam se odvukla jer je ovo bio finalni pa ga ne mogu nadoknaditi. Na kraju je bilo skroz ok. 

*Dominik*, duugo je još do petka  :Smile:  Držim fige za crtu debelu!

Odoh se grčiti na kauč..

----------


## sarasvati

> A za razliku.. ma bez veze si zadajemo neke razlike a kad pogledaš tako je nebitno, uvijek se dobro slažu ako je obitelj složna i normalna, pa bila razlika godinu , 5 ili 10, isto je ..


Nije bas isto, ali tako je. Nema natrag, a zasad ni napred :D

Tocekica, ti bas imas veliku djecu. Ti si mlada mama? 

Munkice, drago mi! 

Meni se tek sad kasno navecer pojavila crta na trakicama. Gotovo da je uopce nije bilo sve ove dane i ne mogu razabrati jel bi to bio peak. Ujutro ispočetka. Zabavna neka igra. :martini:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja imam dosta mlađeg brata, slažemo se, ali kad je on bio beba, ja sam pomagala oko njega, nije da smo se zajedno mogli ravnopravno igrati. 
Uh, nekako mi lakse kad uopce ne krenem u analizu.  :Sing:

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekica, ti bas imas veliku djecu. Ti si mlada mama?


Decko mi ima 8, a cura ce za mjecec dana 7. I ko macka i mis su. Pa nisam baš mlada mama bila, imala sam 26 i 28 kad sam ih rodila.



> Ja imam dosta mlađeg brata, slažemo se, ali kad je on bio beba, ja sam pomagala oko njega, nije da smo se zajedno mogli ravnopravno igrati. 
> Uh, nekako mi lakse kad uopce ne krenem u analizu.


Ja imam 5god starijeg brata i cujem ga tu i tamo, osim na ob okupljanju ne družimo se. Sa sestrom koja je mladja 5 min sam se vidjala svakodnevno dok je tu zivjela, sad se redovito gledamo na viberu.

----------


## tocekica

> Meni se tek sad kasno navecer pojavila crta na trakicama. Gotovo da je uopce nije bilo sve ove dane i ne mogu razabrati jel bi to bio peak. Ujutro ispočetka. Zabavna neka igra. :martini:


Ako je ista ili jaca od kontrolne to je to. Trk u akciju.

----------


## dominikslatki

U mom slučaju razlika nema nikakve veze 10g i 2 g , nerazdvojni smo, ne možemo jedan bez drugog , ako se ne vidimo se čujemo svaki dan. Uvijek smo se dobro slagali, i bili ujedinjeni protiv staraca jedan za sve hahahh

----------


## FlowerBurn

Dobro jutro cure!

Ja prijavljujem nekakvu križobolju jučer navečer što je novi simptom ovaj mjesec (ali mislim da je to zato što sam napravila propuh sinoć u stanu dok je padala kiša), inače najnormalniji pms kao i inače grudi me bole već desetak dana, i s vremena na vrijeme me nešto bolucka trbuh (ali to je obično reakcija mog mioma na progesteron). Danas sam negdje 8 dpo do 11 dpo, nisam sigurna, pokušavam ne razmišljati previše o tome (ne znam koliko sam uspješna).

Inače, moj braco i ja smo razlika 18 mjeseci, i iako smo odgajani skoro ko blizanci, i nismo baš nešto previše povezani. Studirali smo i sad živimo u različitim gradovima, i vidimo se samo na obiteljskim okupljanjima i slično. Meni je nekad žao, ali opet, u trenucima kad se čujemo i trebamo jedno drugome pomoći, uvijek smo podrška jedno drugome  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Evo, 8 dpo sam se napokon naspavala. Išla sam spavati oko 22.30 i mogla bih opet malo odspavati. Grčevi  su se smanjili ali još uvijek osjećam jajnik, i naravno imam zatvor. Još uvijek mi curi nos, ali i mm je počeo tak da je to neka viroza. Nemam više glavobolje i cice 0 bodova.

----------


## tocekica

Flower, ti ja smo negdje isti dpo...mene grudi ne bole ovaj put(inače me znaju u PMS-u jako smetati). Ma sve simptome koje sam nabrojala imam i inače u PMS-u.( Sada sve pratim jer sam ovaj ciklus koristila trakice, mjerila bazalnu dok mi ff nije pokazao O i koristila lubrikant koji pomaže spermijima  :Smile: .)

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 1.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Hoj!

Imam ja i sestru, četiri godine stariju. S njom sam pak što dalje živi to bliža :D Živjele smo jedno vrijeme zajedno pa odvojeno pa se odselila preko bare i sad se posjećujemo. A razlika četiri godine bi bila između moje djece da ostanem trudna sad. Baš sad.  :alexis:

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Flower, ti ja smo negdje isti dpo...mene grudi ne bole ovaj put(inače me znaju u PMS-u jako smetati). Ma sve simptome koje sam nabrojala imam i inače u PMS-u.( Sada sve pratim jer sam ovaj ciklus koristila trakice, mjerila bazalnu dok mi ff nije pokazao O i koristila lubrikant koji pomaže spermijima .)


dpo buddies  :Smile: 

iako ja baš nisam skroz sigurna ovaj mjesec kad sam točno ovulirala. Par mjeseci sma pratila LH trakicama i mjerila temperaturu, i onda sam postala malo opsesivna oko svega toga i previše analizirala bbt grafove, pa sam uzela pauzu od praćenja da sačuvam psihičko zdravlje...

Inače sam primjetila da mi dan nakon ovulacije grudi počnu boljeti, i bole sve do 2-3 dana menstruacije, tako da se tenutno ravnam po tome. Ovaj mjesec su krenule luđački boljeti već 15. dc, i toliko su natekute da sam morala ići kupovati nove mekše i veće grudnjake...

----------


## tocekica

Meni moja seka baš jako fali  :Sad: . Ja ću ako baš sada ostanem T imati razliku od 7.5 i 9 godina...uh, moram odmah na 4.

----------


## dominikslatki

Joj ma bez veze se opterećujemo!! Sve su to lijepe brojke!! 
Tocekice super će ti bit kad 3. Dođe ! 

Ja od simptoma: neki bolovi zatezujuci dole, probode s vremena na vrijeme, tu i tamo koji menstrualni grč, iscjedak ujutro samo i to žućkast, mučnina ujutro, umor.
Ako sad nisam trudna nešto dole ne valja definitivno, osjećam se kao balon koji će se raspuknut.

Neću stići krv ići vadit ni sutra  :Undecided: 
Mislim da ću pisnut test opet za vikend a do tad se ponašam najnormalnije iščekujući M.

----------


## sarasvati

Treće dijete bit će beba cijele obitelji! 

Ti i ja smo vršnjakinje  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

DS, opis stvarno zvuči obećavajuće :fingerscrossed:

----------


## tocekica

Cure,  :Kiss:  svima. Nekako sam sigurna da cemo ovaj mjesec imati i vise od 1 II ( racunam i cure koje sluzbeno nisu s nama, ali su s srcem  :Kiss: ). Cujemo se sutra s jos lijepih simptoma ( a ima ih).
Molila bih da sutra neko drugi sastavi listu, ja cu biti na nastavi cijeli dan.

----------


## Nivana

Flower, dobrodošla!

evo ja čitam vec pol sata zaostatke, i necu dijeliti svoje misljene jer je sve vec receno.

inace ja sam pokrila ovulaciju po starom ciklusu ono 32dana, a sad pokrivam opet ako slucajno M produzi do 40......

zenske drzim vam fige ovaj ciklus, ali evo ima nas dodta u ljubicicama...neka vam je sretnooooooo

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav svima :Smile: 
I ja sam iščitavala zaostatke, pa mi nekako bezveze da komentiram nešto što se već raspravilo odavno...
Nikako me nema jer mi mala u zadnje vrijeme užasno kasno ide spavati i toliko sam krepana zbog toga da sve slobodno vrijeme prespavam. Trebam poslati prijavu na neki natječaj, vučem se do zadnjeg dana jer sam pretroma. Godišnjica mature u subotu, plaćam sutra (opet zadnji dan) jer mi je lijeno do banke po sunjari a krepao mi mob s internet bankarstvom. I tako :Smile:  
Ja ću se testirati u ponedjeljak s obzirom na cikluse od  35 dana, a tad mi je točno dva tjedna od kad sam (možda) ostala trudna. Simptoma nema, ako ne računam umor. Koji je s obzirom na 30 stupnjeva i dijete koje skače od jutra do mraka možda tu s nekim desetim razlogom, a ne trudnoćom.
Dominikslatki, držim fige da bude plus!

----------


## sarasvati

Puno ljubičica!!

Ja sam upravo završila s poslom. Vrijeme je potrpati se spavati. Ja mogu staviti listu iza 15, do tad sam na poslu. Tko ima može ranije, neka najavi  :Smile: 

Svima laku noć! :spava:

----------


## tocekica

Hej, 9 dpo opet sam lose spavala, napuhnuta sam ko balon, imam gusti ljigav iscjedan, i nocas sam imala grceve, sada me bole ledja. Cice su mi se povecale, ali me ne bole.

----------


## sarasvati

I ti zvučiš dobro!  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Mislim da sam te simptome imala i prije u svakom ili skoro svakom ciklusu samo nisam obraćala pažnju.

----------


## tocekica

Sarasvati, kako tvoje LH trakice, jesi li uhvatila peak?

----------


## Munkica

♥ lista za: 02.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Munkica

Evo, imala sam vremena pa sam stavila novu listu prije nego ju napustim.
Nadam se da nisam nigdje fulala  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Munkice lista je odlična i vrčo čitljiva, pohvale za trud...sjedi 5

ja cu vam samo servirati kavu-čaj podnevni,. meni je prijeko potreban da istjeram ovaj umor sto me tlaci vec danima.....

----------


## tocekica

Munkica, lista je super.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Hvala za listu, Munkica!

Ja jedva čekam kraj radnog dana danas, odlazak frizeru, shopping i vikend! Treba mi nešto da preživim još ovih nekoliko dana pms-a!  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, kako tvoje LH trakice, jesi li uhvatila peak?


Jesam, tamna je jucer bila opako!  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, lista je super! Nivana, dobar ti je umor  :Smile: 
Koračam prema doma, idem po dijete pa na rostilj.

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje pratim vas al nemam kaj pametno za napisat!
 Koliko vidim ovo bi mogao biti uspješan mjesec!

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdrav :Smile:  
Kod mene adaptacija na vrucine jos, pa sam sva krepana. Bas sam se lijepo naspavala popodne.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

Dobro jutro, kavica poslužena. 10 dpo...cice ne bole, i dobila sam pms grčeve kao da ću svaki čas procuriti. još uvijek imam , a sad malo TMA (too much info)  bijeli iscjedak bez mirisa, tu i tamo bijela sluz. naravno imam i problema s probavom. Ja ću provjeriti oko 17 forum pa ću sastaviti listu ako je netko prije toga ne stavi.

----------


## dominikslatki

Imam + ! Clearblue digitalni 2-3 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Narancica000

Dominikslatki cestitaaaaaam  :Very Happy:  
Ajmo cure, ovaj mjesec se cini obecavajuci. Drzim fige svima!  :Heart:

----------


## Munkica

Ajme, super dominikslatki!!!

Čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Dominik cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Klap:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:

----------


## MonaLi

Dominik - znala saaaaam  :Smile:  sjena je ipak bila veliki plus!!! Čestitam  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Dominikslatki, čestitke na plusiću i školsku trudnoću do kraja želim!

----------


## Vlattka

Čestitam i ja  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Hvala svima! 1. Korak riješen sad idemo dalje :Smile: 
Ajmo cure još koji plusic!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Imam + ! Clearblue digitalni 2-3 tjedna


Čestitammmm!

----------


## FlowerBurn

Dominik, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Dominikslatki čestitam!!

Događa li se ijednoj od vas da neposredno pred menstruaciju imate intenzivan (jako, jaako) miris tj. smrad dolje. Meni se to javlja posljednja 3 mjeseca. Za vrijeme menge i tijekom ostalog dijela ciklusa nemam nikakva peckanja, svrbež ili intenzivan miris pa mi nije jasno.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 03.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice: 
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~48.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc* ll*
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## tocekica

*Dominikslatki*, čestitam ti od srca! Ostalima u gornjem domu šaljem ~~~~~ da i one ovih dana pišnu plus. Domini, možeš otvoriti novo odbrojavanje, ili čekati prvi UVZ pa nakon toga (kako želiš), dok ne odlučiš što ćeš na listi si zajedno s nama uz II. Cure, ja sam danas popodne spavala (netipično za mene) pa to isto brojim pod 10 dpo simptom  :Smile: *.  Suncokret*, nemam pojma što bi to moglo biti. Možda ti se promijeni pH u tom dijelu ciklusa...uzmi si vaginalete s probiotikom da se sve to stabilizira ako te smeta.

----------


## Nivana

> Imam + ! Clearblue digitalni 2-3 tjedna


Čestitam, napokon netko...
Ja i dalje nemam ništa pametno za reci, osim SRETNO svimaaa

Kod mene napokon sutra prva nedjelja od trećeg mjeseca slobodna, više sam zaboravila što se radi u slobodnim danima i to još nedjeljom.. mislim da bi se mogla naspavat... :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Dominikslatki!!! Pa to je divno!!! Čestitam!!!! 
Evo, dojenje ne smeta ni kod tebe!

----------


## Giovi

Dominik cestitammm od srca!!  :Heart:  Dok sam citala ostatke bas sam htjela napisati kako su meni oni najjeftiniji iz ljekarne pokazali neg malo prije ili malo poslije (ne sjecam se tocno) prvog pregleda gdje je potvrdjena trudnoca...treba ih izbaciti iz upotrebe jer samo izazivaju stres...  :Laughing: 
Sarasvati ja sam odlicno,i dalje nemam osjecaja da sam trudna i iscekujem slj pregled da saznam spol i iscekujem slj tjedne da pocnem osjecati bebicu jer ovako sam mirna par dana nakon pregleda i onda pocnu strahovi dali je sve u redu...to valjda tako treba biti kada je prva beba.  :Laughing: 

Cure vibram na najjace da ovaj mjesec bude plodan za sve trudilice i da u sljedecem odbrojavanju bude punoooo imenaaaa...  :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Kavicaaaa!

----------


## tocekica

hvala mami, pridružujem se  :Coffee: . !! dpo, cice nula bodova, imam osjećaj kao da ći svaki čas dobiti, napuhnuta sam (baš svi simptomi PMS-a). Test, kinez od 10 IU negativan.

----------


## dominikslatki

Cure hvala svima ! Još sam u šoku , stvarno nisam očekivala odmah!! Sad me panika lovi. Tocekice tvoji su 2 g razlike jel? Meni će bit točno..
Neću još u odbrojavanje Nek obavimo 1. Pregled a nadam se i još kojem plusu pa da bude dvostruku!

Tocekice vidiš da je meni test 2. Dan kašnjenja M pokazao neg, samo meni vidljivu sjenu Al doslovno.. i to onaj iz dm.

Na kraju sam uzela clearblue onaj digitalni 70kn i odmah iste sekunde pokazao i plus i tjedne.

----------


## dominikslatki

Giovi uživaj u trudnoći koju ne osjetiš, sve bi dala da mi ova bude takva. Prva je bila prestrašna.. otvorena, ležanje, bh konstantno..

----------


## tocekica

domini, ja sam još rani dpo i nisam ni očekivala +, ali imam doma 20 komada pa sam rekla zašto ne. Ja bih trebala dobiti M tek za 5-6 dana. Moji su 20 mjeseci razlike. Moram reći da mi je dosta lagano bilo s njima dok su bili mali (i sada su dobri) jer se dobro slažu i zajedno igraju. Moj sin je bio vrlo sretan kad je dobio sekicu i htio je sudjelovati od prvog dana u brizi oko nje. Nosio nam je pelenice, igrao se s njom...,za mene je to bio šok, moja beba odjednom je postala veliki braco.

----------


## CHIARA...

Cure posluzite se. Kuham popodnevnu kavu i caj. Probat cu listu napraviti.  :Yes:

----------


## CHIARA...

*♥ lista za: 04.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~49.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc ll
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc*

----------


## tocekica

> Cure posluzite se. Kuham popodnevnu kavu i caj. Probat cu listu napraviti.


 :Kiss:

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara! Dugo te nije bilo!  :Smile: 
Domini, pa zasto ne bi odmah bilo! Tako bi svakome trebalo biti! Mozda pripadaš onoj skupini zena koje su kao plodnije
u određeneog doba godine, hahaha. I onda ti se ja pridružim u tu skupinu :D
Da sam ja ostala trudna odmah, razlika bi bila 2 i pol godine. Ovako ce biti 4+

Tocekica, ne kuzim se u ovu osjetljivost, ali nadam se da je fulala. 

Giovi, drago mi je da ti trudnoća prolazi mirno.

----------


## dominikslatki

Sarasvati, stvarno bi tako svakome trebalo biti, bas nije fer! Mi hvala dragom Bogu smo sva tri puta u roku 1-3 mj uspjeli samo sto je 1. Put bio spontani, a trudnoća bas visokorizična bilo je hoću-neću izdržat tamo u 21.tjednu..
Nadam se trećoj sreći s trudnoćom  :Smile: 

Joj kamo sreće da mi se pridružiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ljubičice kakvo je stanje kod vas?

----------


## sarasvati

A kod mene mora biti skroz kontra: prvi put brzinom svjetlosti, drugi put brzinom puža. :D

Bas lijepo da ti se ostvarilo sto si htjela i sad neka ti jos i ostaviti ugodna trudnoća!

----------


## November

DS čestitam!!!!!!!!!!! Ohohohoho napokon plusić!!!!!!!!!!!! jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Smile: 

evo kave!

ja ulazim u tjedan 2., jaooo kako sam nestrpljiva, izludit ću do petka. Za vikend smo baš baš uživali. Od danas do petka mi je ispunjeno ama baš svako popodne i to skroooz tako da neću imati vremena previše razmišljati.

Inače od simptoma nemam ništa, nula, nada, zirou, njente! Niks!

----------


## FlowerBurn

Dobro jutro cure!

Ugodan dan vam želim!

----------


## tocekica

*♥ lista za: 05.06.2017.♥

*(ne)čekalice:
Fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~50.dc
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc ll
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## tocekica

Pozdrav cure, evo i 12 dpo test neg, imam pms grčeve, cice nula bodova. Danas sam dobro spavala i sanjala sam da sam dobila II. Testiram opet u petak, ako do tada ne dobijem M

----------


## tocekica

Vlattka, Nivana, dosta ste visoko na listi~~~~~~

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice,  :Sad:  Iako ti djeluješ skroz drugacije id ovog tužnog emotikona. 

Ja hodam kao s metlom umjesto leđa. Bole me kriza, ona bol od ukočenosti i tesko se krecem :rolleyes:

Nivana! Koja je tvoja odluka? Koliko čekaš? ~~~~~~~
Vlattka, znam da su tvoji ciklusi duži. Iako su i Nivanini postali takvima.

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro svima :Smile:  Drzim fige da svima bude plus. 
Ja cu testirati popodne ili sutra ujutro pa javim sta ima kod mene.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## FlowerBurn

*Vlattka*, javi nam rezultate!!

Ja sam danas negdje 11-14 dpo. Nemam nikakvih simptoma osim užasno bolnih grudi, ne osjećam se trudno ali definitivno izgledam tako :D (miom mi je s prednje vanjske strane maternice pa mi donji dio trbuha "iskoči" pred menstruaciju)

----------


## Nivana

dosla M jučer popodne, sad neznam kako bih to svrstala ...ja brojim kao danas 1.dc ...
mozda se nesto vratilo u normalu...napoooookoooon.
toliko me rastura da mislim da ce mi se dolje sve raspast ili ono kao da ce mi ispast ........hwhehe
sory. evo moze kavicu sluzim

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekice,  Iako ti djeluješ skroz drugacije id ovog tužnog emotikona.


 :Love: 
Vlattka, Uh, sutra će biti napeto na forumu dok se ne javiš  :fige:

----------


## tocekica

> *Vlattka*, javi nam rezultate!!
> 
> Ja sam danas negdje 11-14 dpo. Nemam nikakvih simptoma osim užasno bolnih grudi, ne osjećam se trudno ali definitivno izgledam tako :D (miom mi je s prednje vanjske strane maternice pa mi donji dio trbuha "iskoči" pred menstruaciju)


Cure, sutra će zbilja biti napeto...ne obnavljam listu dok obje ne pišnete test.

Nivana, sve mi se čini da ću i ja sutra k tebi na početak liste :/.
Vlattka i Flower,  :fige:

----------


## November

I ja ću pišnuti sutra test, bit će 8.dan nakon transfera, a čitajući razne forume naše i strane vidjeh da se već i 6dpt moćže vidjeti plus. (riječ je naravno od trodnevnom transferu)
Tako da ću jedan sutra a drugi u petak pišnuti.

Jednostavno ne mogu izdržati!

----------


## Natalie38

Pozdrav curke. Pratim vas iz prikrajka i veselim se od srca plusicima. Cestitam!
Kod mene nista novoga. Operacija od MM prosla super i dobro je oporavlja. Inace stigla M jucer tako da smo se odlucili probati sa klomifeima.Kako je od operacije bruha proslo dva tjedna nece biti problema... Sutra ih pocinjem piti pa cemo vidjeti. Mlila bih curke sa iskustvom za savjet kako ce to sve proci. Nuspojave, islustva i sl.

----------


## November

Ja sam na Klomifenima bila nemoguća. Užasno sam bila cendrava, plakala stalno, živčana, bezobrazna. Ali ja sam ih pila u postupku tako da je tu i psiha dosta odigrala. Fizičkih nuspojava nisam imala.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Ja nema šanse da pišam test, jednostavno psihički ne mogu više podnijeti snježnu bjelinu kao rezultat! Obećala sam sama sebi da idući test koji pišam mora biti pozitiavan, tako da čekam neko veće kašnjenje!

(kad se sjetim kad sam točno prije godinu dana sva uzbuđen pišala prvi test, par dana prije nego je trebala doći M, jer sam mislila da smo uspjeli od prve... dođe mi da se opalim čekićem po glavi!)

----------


## dominikslatki

Vlattka, November ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Čekam!!!

----------


## tocekica

Cure, meni dolazi M. Imam užasne pms grčeve i bole me leđa...išla sam nekoliko puta na WC s i provjeravala jel sam procurila (nisam još).

----------


## dominikslatki

Tocekice Ajde možda ne dođe i ja sam tako pred tjedan dana trčala na wc i gledala, bas mi je bio taj feeling da je došla.

----------


## dominikslatki

Bila sam danas kupit prenatalne vitamine i pitala sam za one čokoladice i imaju točno one sa linka za kupit i teta u ljekarni mi kaže da radije uzmem obične bilo koje u tableti nego te, na moje pitanje zašto, kaže za njih sam vam sigurna da se dobro sve apsorbira a ovo je novo i nemamo povratnih informacija. I tako ja kupila elevit.
A bas sam ih htjela. Al budi pametan kad ti tako kaže a nisi te struke..

----------


## tocekica

Mozes slobodno uzeti coksice, eventualno iz njih i neke omega3 i magnezij. Kad sam naišla na njih gledala sam po forumima iskustva i cula da prenatal u tabletama zna lose sjesti na želudac( meni je u t(obje) bilo lose od njih). Od biorele im nije zlo.

----------


## November

Radila sam test jutros (i jučer popodne haha), i negativno. Ništa, ni umišljenu sjenu ne vidim. Danas mi je 8dp3dt. Iliti 11dpo.

----------


## tocekica

> Radila sam test jutros (i jučer popodne haha), i negativno. Ništa, ni umišljenu sjenu ne vidim. Danas mi je 8dp3dt. Iliti 11dpo.


To ti je jako rano. Nije ništa gotovo dok ne dobiješ M...u petak testiraj. Ja sam isto danas radila 13 dpo (dobila sam hrpu testića) i opet negativno. 
Jako sam loše spavala, između 11:30 i 3 sam bila budna..., cice nula bodova, pms grčevi, mislila sam danas izmjeriti bazalnu da vidim dali mi je još uvijek povišena, ali nisam jer sam spavala samo 3,5 sati. Jučer sam bila žedna i pila sam pojačano (netipično za mene) i užasno mi paše mlijeko (isto netipično). Sad sam maznula sladoled od vanilije za doručak :/.
 Čekam cure da se jave s II pa radim listu.

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro :Smile:  
Danas ujutro i minus i menga, znaci 1. dc. Ne znam kako boldati dan preko Tapatalka:/ Jedina pozitivna stvar u toj prici je da sam zato bar mogla popiti tabletu protiv kandide, a toga bi se bilo dobro rijesiti prije trudnoce....

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

November, Vlattka  :grouphug: .  Natalie, da te stavim na listu?

----------


## FlowerBurn

*November* još je rano, vibram za petak da bude nešto!!

*Vlattka* žao mi je, novi ciklus, nova nada!

Kod mene i dalje bolne grudi (fibrocistične su, tako da to i nije neuobičajeni simptom za mene), jučer sam imala vodenasti iscjedak što je obično znak da M dolazi uskoro..

----------


## Vlattka

November, Flowerburn, Tocekice, dok ne dodje, nikad se ne zna :Smile:  Drzim fige svima!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro, cure! Nadala sam se drugačijem raspletu jučerašnjeg sadržajnog dana... :/

----------


## tocekica

November, koji si test koristila?

----------


## dominikslatki

Ajoj bas mi je zao!!!
November rano je još. Vidiš kako je meni bio minus a 2 dana mi je već kasnila.

Tocekice, ma i ja razmišljam uzet čokoladice sad kad ovo potrošim ili možda jedan dan čokoladicu jedan dan tabletu, ne znam jel se može mjesat?

Ja neću na pregled još 2 tjedna jer zadnji put sam imala show program sa srcekom, došao sam u 7. Tj i nije se čulo i isprepadali me i kad u 8. Evo ga  :Smile:  tako da ću čekati. Sad mi je tek kao 5.tj

----------


## tocekica

> November, Flowerburn, Tocekice, dok ne dodje, nikad se ne zna Drzim fige svima!
> 
> Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk


  :Kiss: 




> Tocekice, ma i ja razmišljam uzet čokoladice sad kad ovo potrošim ili možda jedan dan čokoladicu jedan dan tabletu, ne znam jel se može mjesat?


Zašto se ne bi moglo miješati? Slobodno jedan dan jedne, a drugi dan druge (sastav je sličan, čokica ima manje folne kiseline ali u preporučenim granicama za T)

----------


## November

MM je kupio 3 testa, sva tri One step, košta jedan nekupnih 15 kn. Plastični, sa rozim poklopcem. Ovaj, duguljasta kutija http://static.chemtronbio.com/images...nancy-test.jpg
U uputama piše da je osjetljivost 20, ali i da se radi prvi dan po izostanku M.

Kako god do službenog testa u petak više ne piškim!!!

----------


## tocekica

Nisam našla taj, ali za testove, a našla sam 2 (ista zemlja proizvodnje)
11 Days Past Ovulation
Total Positive: 71.3% - Total Negative: 28.7% , 11 Days Past Ovulation
Total Positive: 67.4% - Total Negative: 32.6%
Znači postoji vrlo velika šansa da je lažno neg. (ništa bolje nisu ni 12 dpo, 13 dpo...,)

----------


## sarasvati

Niš ne kužim ovo zadnje što si napisala. To su statistike općenite za taj test ili za tebe?  :Predaja:

----------


## sarasvati

Hoću staviti listu? Jesu se sve cure javile s rezultatima?

----------


## Nivana

bok ženske, eto ja konacno imam i vremena........jeeej...opet sam naravno citala zaostatke......i naravno nista nisam zapamtila tko,sta kako??? nezamjerite...samo sam skoknila da vas pozdravim...i kazem vam da sam krenula na dijetu i bacilase na trosenje kalorija.......
definitivno mi se smanjila zaludenost sa trudnocom, zasto??? neznam...sace skoro godina dana kako intenzivno radimo na tome i već mi puna kapa...mala ce u skolu na jesen mislim da sam polako ludaa od svega... neznam sta me snaslo od same pomisli na sve suze lete, sto mi je bezveze....opet imam period napadaja histericnosti, ljutnje i cmizdravosti zasto neideee......
nezelim doktorimaa.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Stavljam listu  :Coffee:

----------


## sarasvati

*♥ lista za: 06.06.2017.♥

*(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc ll
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice:
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Nadam se da nije fulano nešto! 

Natalie, vidjela sam da te tocekica pitala želiš li na listu, nisam te stavljala prije tvog odobrenja i info o dc.

Marle, Munkica i ostale cure gdje ste?  :sherlock:

----------


## Munkica

Evo me  :Smile: 

Dođem i pogledam nabrzaka novosti. Kod mene nema ništa novoga. I nemam baš inspiracije. Idući tjedan na konzultacije s doktoricom da ugovorimo protokole IVF-a.
Pokrivamo dane koje sam ocijenila kao plodne, ali se ne nadam. Čak mi se ne da ni trakice koristiti. Ionako dr. kaže da nisu baš pouzdane.
Srećom, manje mi je zlo. Na pameti mi je samo more...

----------


## November

Jutro! Kava!

Mene muče grčevi, kao pred M, i bol u donjem dijelu leđa. Noćas su me čak 2x probudili grčevi. Na trenutne sam tužna jer sam uvjerena da ću u petak opet pišnuti minus, a ostalo vrijeme koristim radeći planove što ću sve raditi za ljeto a ne bih mogla da je plus.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Dobro jutro cure! Kavica!

Ja sam se jutros probudila s jačim spottingom što znači da će tijekom dana krenuti i M...

I to je ustvari OK, za tjedan dana MM i ja idemo na godišnji u inozemstvo 10-ak dana, tak da će mi dotad taman M prestati, i moći ću se opustiti, baš nam treba jedan pošteni odmor!

----------


## tocekica

> Jutro! Kava!
> .


Hvala na kavici  :Coffee: .
Grčevi te mogu mučiti i u T. Osobito na početku t(prije nego što ti kasni) možeš imati jake bolove menstrualnog tipa(nisam mogla hodati) + jajnik na kojem je žuto tijelo zna boliti (ja sam imala osjećaj kao da će se raspuknuti), druga T me nije bolila  :Smile: .

----------


## tocekica

Flower, kad krene onda samo napiši, za sada te ostavljamo na nečekalicama  :Wink: . Lista stiže

----------


## tocekica

*♥* lista za: 06.06.2017.*♥

*(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc ll
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## tocekica

> Niš ne kužim ovo zadnje što si napisala. To su statistike općenite za taj test ili za tebe?


Za taj test, zapravo za testove s interneta osjetljivosti 20 miu (i to dva rezultata ovisno s koje stranice su naručeni), Ovaj koji je November koristila je kinez i najbliži je tim testovima...(ostali su proizvedeni u SAD-u ili UK-u).
A sad, 14 dpo, test neg, grudi nula bodova, pms grčevi, jučer par kapi prozirnog vodenastog iscjedka, PMS, razdražljivost, više nisam napuhnuta te imam osjećaj samo što nije M (stavila sam uložak).

----------


## November

A na kojem jajniku je meni žuto tijelo ako je punkcija bila na oba? :D

Žigaju me inače oba jajnika.

Točekice, nije gotovo dok nije gotovo.

----------


## MonaLi

November - ne znam jel to stvarno pitanje ili ne, ali odgovoriti cu ti. Ti sigurno nemaš žuto tijelo trenutno  :Smile:  
Kad opet radis test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Mona nije stvarno pitanje, znam da ga nemam, ali sam mislila pošto uzimam progesteron da se možda na oba jajnika stvara. Jel se uopće stvara ili to nema veze s progesteronom?

Test službeni je u petak.

----------


## MonaLi

Ne, ti ga nemaš kao ni ja. I da si trudna bila bi bez njega i zato se uzima progesteron u velikim dozama nakon IVF (jer ga nemamo prirodno). Žuto tijelo ti je zapravo onaj folikul koji je puknuo u ovulaciji i ostao u jajniku te proizvodi progesteron. Posto je nama folikul punktiran ranije, nema žutog tijela. 
Kasnije u trudnoći kad se stvori posteljica ona stvara progesteron pa se moze prekinuti sa terapijom. 
Ajde držim fige za petak, a ne bi rade betu izvadila?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Bi, radije bi betu, ali su mi rekli da radim test i javim.

Mogla bih jedino na svoju ruku. Ali neću. Neda mi se ići do svoje gin po upitnicu, a neda mi se ni plaćati privatno.
Ako test pokaže plus, onda ću ići ionako.

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Napokon smo dobili odobrenje od osiguranja da možemo krenuti s IVF-om. U 8. mjesecu kad se vratimo s godišnjeg imamo konzultacije sa savjetnicom/babicom koja će nam objasniti sve praktične stvari (davanje inekcija, detalje postupka, moramo odlučiti što s neiskorištenim embrijima/jajnim stanicama/spermijima). I čini se da krećemoooo  :Smile: 
Imamo pravo na 5 pokušaja po djetetu do mog 45. rođendana. Mislim da se to odnosi samo na IVF/ICSI, a da se FET ne računa u pokušaje, ali to još moram provjeriti.

A do tada odbrojavam s vama  :Smile: 

November, petak stiže brzo  :Smile:  
Tocekica, još nije gotovo! Inače imaš tako kratke cikluse?

----------


## FlowerBurn

> Flower, kad krene onda samo napiši, za sada te ostavljamo na nečekalicama . Lista stiže


Evo krenula je tako da sutra pišite 2.dc.

Mene još uvijek užasno bole grudi, i boljet će me sigurno još i sutra, ustvari krenu boljeti par dana PRIJE ovulacije..nekako mi se to ne sviđa (a da ne govorim da nije ni zabavno od 30 dana ciklusa 18 dana imato natečene i bolne grudi).

*November*, pratim vašu ivf priču, nekako mi se čini da ćemo i mi od jeseni..

Ustvari, trebala bih se naručiti na HSG, međutim kako se to radi 8-10 dan ciklusa, ovaj ciklus sam baš u te dane na putu, tako da mogu tek idući ciklus.. prije HSG-a treba obaviti briseve, jel? da barem to obavim ovaj ciklus...

----------


## November

Da, obavezno brisevi prije HSG. Ne treba baš biti 8-10 dc, može biti i kasnije pod uvjetom da još nije bila ovulacija. Ne sjećam se točno al mislim da sam ga ja radila na 12. ili 13. dc. 

Munkice super da krećete. To je dobar osjećaj.

Meni je ovaj moj prvi postupak tako nekako proletio, sve mi je u nekoj magli, kao da nisam ni bila.

----------


## Noemii

Lijepi pozdrav svima, 
kao prvo čestitke Dominikslatki na plusiću  :Smile:  . I dalje vas pratim skoro svakodnevno ali mi još nismo krenuli bebit pa se zato nisam javljala od zadnji put kada sam vas pitala za cervikalne briseve. Uglavnom nalazi su mi ok i trebala bih na sanaciju ektropija ilitiga ranice. Zanima me ako zna koja od vas da li je mjesec dana nakon tog zahvata prerano za krenut radit na bebi? Naime stvarno mi se više ne čeka, ja bi što prije krenula u nove pobjede  :Smile:  Sretno svima i da što prije ugledate plusiće  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> Jutro svima!
> Tocekica, još nije gotovo! Inače imaš tako kratke cikluse?


ma svakakvi su mi ciklusi između 26-32 dana i zadnjih mjeseci bliže 26-27 nego duži, ali znam da sam O imala 11 DC (po temperaturi LH trakici) i očekujem svaki čas. Najdulje mi je luteinska faza trajala 16 dana...a to je prekosutra.




> Mona nije stvarno pitanje, znam da ga nemam, ali sam mislila pošto uzimam progesteron da se možda na oba jajnika stvara. Jel se uopće stvara ili to nema veze s progesteronom?
> 
> Test službeni je u petak.


Jesi li sigurna da su to jajnici, a ne ligamenti ili nešto treće?  Čim imaš grčeve, bol se može reflektirati i na druge organe i nadražiti ih (npr. kad imaš menstrualne grčeve pa moraš na WC). Žuto tijelo se ne stvara od progesterona, on stvara progesteron. Ja sam jako pozitivna što se tiče tebe, ovaj test koji si napravila je bio prerano pišnut  :Smile: .



> Evo krenula je tako da sutra pišite 2.dc.
> 
> Mene još uvijek užasno bole grudi, i boljet će me sigurno još i sutra, ustvari krenu boljeti par dana PRIJE ovulacije..nekako mi se to ne sviđa (a da ne govorim da nije ni zabavno od 30 dana ciklusa 18 dana imato natečene i bolne grudi).
> 
> *November*, pratim vašu ivf priču, nekako mi se čini da ćemo i mi od jeseni..
> 
> Ustvari, trebala bih se naručiti na HSG, međutim kako se to radi 8-10 dan ciklusa, ovaj ciklus sam baš u te dane na putu, tako da mogu tek idući ciklus.. prije HSG-a treba obaviti briseve, jel? da barem to obavim ovaj ciklus...


Sutra pišem 2 DC.  :Love: .

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Vidim da ste se raspisale pa idem citati zaostatke. November drzim fige da bude plusic u petak.

----------


## tocekica

Kupila sam prenatal cokoladice i moja frendica i ja smo ih degustirale...jako su fine.

----------


## November

Jutro, kofiiii!

Od jučer popodne me grči maternica ali pošteno, baš onako probada. Imam osjećaj da mi M odgađaju samo utrići.

Sutra piš. Jao.

----------


## tocekica

November,  :Love: . 
Lista stiže oko 10 (kada se cure jave s novostima)  :Smile: .
 Evo, ja prijavljujem 15 DPO i neg test. Jučer kad sam došla doma dočekao me iskorišten testić na kojem se pojavila linija u toku dana(vjerojatno evap). Ali danas opet neg, čisti kao bijeli snijeg  :Sad: . Cice nula bodova, samo me malo bradavice svrbe i bole, imam osjećaj kao da će mi svaki čas doći M pa već drugi dan imam uložak, iscjedak mi je bijeli i rastezljivo gumast, zanimljivo da mi spottinga još nema :/.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro cure! Kod mene već druga kavica!

*tocekica*, drži se, nije gotovo dok ne dođe!
*November*, grliiim! 

Možda će zvučati čudno, ali ja nekako volim ovaj osjećaj kad dobijem M, nekako se smirim, misli mi se razbistre, počnem razmišljati o dobrim stvarim u životu, više nisam napuhana i sve je nekako OK!! Baš osjetim veliku promjenu raspoloženja od prije par dana kad sam bila u PMS-u i režala na sve oko sebe, i MM jadan to sve mora trpiti  :Smile: 

Ja sam baš jučer kupila novu bočicu folne, ali sad kad čitam vas privlače me te čokoladice  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> Ja sam baš jučer kupila novu bočicu folne, ali sad kad čitam vas privlače me te čokoladice


jako su fine , ali jako male (kao trećina kinder štapića). Baš sam komentirala s frendicom da je to ok jer ako ti je zlodnjikavo onda ti je problem pojesti veću količinu čokse. Dobro je što je tamna (ali nije gorka), nije masna ni preslatka (baš paše uz jutarnju kavu).

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima  :Smile: 

Nekako ne vidim poantu u tabletama s okusom osim za malu djecu. To mi spada u kategoriju čips s okusom pizze. Nit' je pizza nit' je čips. Radije kupim poštenu čokoladu pa pojedem kockicu uz tabletu  :Smile:  Ali to sam samo ja....

*November*, držim fige  :fige:

----------


## tocekica

> Jutro svima 
> 
> Nekako ne vidim poantu u tabletama s okusom osim za malu djecu.  Ali to sam samo ja....
> 
> *November*, držim fige


 Ovo je meni super jer se sjećam koliko sam se napatila dok sam bila t a morala sam uzimati te vitamine jer mi je bilo zlo od njih. a ovo nije okus, ovo je prava čoksa  :Wink:

----------


## tocekica

*♥* lista za: 08.06.2017.*♥

*(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc ll
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Bok! U intenzivnijem sam poslu, ali sam sve procitala. 
Tocekice, svi znamo da nije gotovo dok M ne dođe (a nekad ni tada nije gotovo), ali ta bjelina nije nesto super.  :Undecided: 

Ja sam okrugla kao balončić i mogla bih jesti od 0-24.

----------


## dominikslatki

Curke moje, evo mene na kavici.
November držim fige za sutra!!
Tocekice znaš koje je pravilu tu.. trudne smo dok se ne dokaze suprotno !

Ja sam se tek 23. Naručila na pregled, poludit ću tad.

Tocekice ti si rekla da te 2. Trudnoća nije bolila ili?
Mene je prva strašno bolila ali sve, a i sad me počne boluckat dok duže stojim ili nosim malu.
Nadam se da neće jače.. nadam se da sam sve isplatila na prvoj

----------


## tocekica

> Ja sam okrugla kao balončić i mogla bih jesti od 0-24.


Znam kak ti je, meni je tek neki dan splasnu trbuh, ali i dalje mogu jesti (non-stop sam gladna).




> Ja sam se tek 23. Naručila na pregled, poludit ću tad.
> Tocekice ti si rekla da te 2. Trudnoća nije bolila ili?
> Mene je prva strašno bolila ali sve, a i sad me počne boluckat dok duže stojim ili nosim malu.
> Nadam se da neće jače.. nadam se da sam sve isplatila na prvoj


Nije kao prva, tu i tamo i  tolko beznačajno da sam zaboravila, ali mene su više mučila krvarenja i to što su mi rekli da ću vjerojatno izgubiti T tako da su mi prva 2 mj nekako u magli (ali bi se sjetila da sam imala užasne bolove kao u prvoj).

----------


## November

Koliko je pouzdan baby check mini test?

Naime, ne izdržah. Pišnula sam prvo One step i vidjela neku umišljenu crtu koju btw mm nije vidio dok mu nisam usadila u glavu da je tamo.
Otišli po test i kupili baby check mini duo. Popiškila par kapi jedva, kad ono crta. Jasna, vidljiva.

Ali mi je jedna draga forumašica koja me prati rekla kako je taj test njoj bio lažno pozitivan...tako da sad ne znam.

Ujutro ponavljam.

----------


## tocekica

November  :Very Happy: . Ja mislim da je to to. Ja ne bih izdržala i popiškila bih odmah drugi (ima ih 2 u pakiranju). Mislim da sam ja koristila taj baby check u svoje prve dvije...pokazao je OK.

----------


## tocekica

(ili neki u tom rangu, najjeftiniji u apoteci...e sad znam da su dva bila u igri jedan od 19 kn koji se mogao kupiti i kao duo za cca 35 kn...i jedan od 23 kn,oba neke naše firme...kako smo radili bebu više mjeseci hrpu testića sam potrošila i niti jednom nisam dobila lažno pozitivan)

----------


## MonaLi

November - zakaj si ne uzmeš Gravignost ili neki koji je na dobrom glasu? Nadam se da je plus pravi, ipak si imala i simptome trudnoće i sve  :Smile:  javljaj odmah ujutro  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CHIARA...

November slikaj test da vidimo.  :Klap: 
Ja mislim da je to to i da je trudnoca u pitanju. Meni se nikada nije pokazala druga crtica i uvijek je bilo tocno.

----------


## sarasvati

November  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Piši nam što ranije ujutro! 
Ja sam do sada dva testa koristila i oba su točno pokazala trudnoću, oba puta navečer. Čuvam ih oba  :škartoc: , ali mi je nespretno sad potražiti ih i pogledati koji su. Znam da sam ih kupila s rečenicom neki ne najjeftiniji, ali jeftin.  :Laughing:

----------


## November

Ponovila Baby check - blago vidljiva crta nakon nekih 5 min.

Otišla u ljekarnu, imaju samo One step, Baby check i neki švicarski Sure check. Uzela 2 švicarska. 
Trčim na posao ko debil, piškim.
Druga crta se pojavila za par seknudi. Nije tamna, al je vidljiva.

I kaj sad??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tocekica

Čestitam Novebmer!!! Trudna si  :Smile: . Glavno da ima crtice, ma kako svijetla bila.

----------


## Munkica

Čestitam, November !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Cestitam November.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## November

To se meni ne događa! Ne vjerujem još.
Popodne vadim betu.

----------


## Vrci

Jesi zvala u kliniku?  :Smile:  
Ako bude s betom sve ok, lako moguće da budeš vadila i u pon, i onda te naruče na uzv za 4 tjedna od punkcije (tako nekako računaju, da se odmah srčeko čuje)

----------


## MonaLi

November - čestitam i ovdje  :Smile:  Hehe vječno pitanje "kaj sad?". Tako sam i ja, 3 godine radili na bebi i kad sam ostala trudna isto je bilo "kaj sad?" 
Sretno sretno. Javi betu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam točno znala što dalje. Fikuša  :Laughing:  Samo sam računala kad bude beta dovoljno velika da mogu na uzv  :škartoc:

----------


## November

Jesaaam čula sam se s klinikom, i njima sam javila mailom i napisala pitanje i kaj sad hahaha, sestra je bila divna, uglavnom rekla mi je da ako ikako mogu vadim danas, ili u ponedjeljak. Ja ću danas. I opet onda u ponedjeljak, jel.

Hvala vam cure <3

----------


## tocekica

Eh, da da ne zaboravim kavicu!
16 dpo; cice su napokon probudile, pms grčevi, bole me leđa, živčana sam užasno, sve me iritira, gotovo da i nemam sluzi (suha sam ko barut), idem češće na wc mokriti, nisam se testirala (odustala nakon jučerašnjeg neg). Po FF trebam dobiti danas, a po drugom (gdje piše kada se testirati i kolike su šanse za lažno neg) sutra. Nisam mjerila temperaturu jer nisam najbolje spavala, ali i meni inače padne tek nakon što dobijem :/.

----------


## FlowerBurn

*November* ajme!!! ja isto mislim da je to to!! Čestitam!!  :Smile:  javi rezultate bete!!

*tocekica* ti si mi isto sumnjiva!

----------


## tocekica

*♥* lista za: 09.06.2017.*♥

*(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc ll
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## tocekica

> *tocekica* ti si mi isto sumnjiva!


Ma kakvi, imam pravi pms, sama sebi sam naporna i najradije bi doma se zavukla i spavala. Ali, rekla sam da ću svaki dan pisati simptome. Zaboravila sam napomenuti da mi je libido nepostojeći i da nemam spottinga (često(ne u svakom ciklusu)  2-3 dana spottingiram prije M). Da sam T, uz ovolik dpo bi se već nešto i vidjelo na jučerašnjem testiću...jučer sam se testirala i ujutro i popodne i oba su bila NEG.

----------


## November

Tocekice jesi ti 100 posto sigurna da ti je 16dpo? Možda nije bila O kad ti misliš da je.

I ja imam sve simtome PMS-a, i gore. Leđa, trbuh - i maternica i jajnici - grčevi koma. Lice je bilo buknulo kao uvijek prije M, sad je ok. Sise ništa posebno, mrvu veće al ne bole. Boljele su par dana nakon transfera. 

O promjenama raspoloženja uopće neću. Užasna sam.

----------


## dominikslatki

November!!! Čestitam !!!! To je to!! Ti Testovi su užas, Al čim je crta je crta pa kakva god. 
Bravo!!

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekice jesi ti 100 posto sigurna da ti je 16dpo? Možda nije bila O kad ti misliš da je.


Lh trakica pozitivna 10 DC. Temperaturni dip 11 DC i 12 DC mi se povećala, FF izračunao O.

----------


## November

Hvala!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Možda je implantacija bila kasnije. Znaš da biologija nije matematika. Držim fige!

----------


## kudri

november, nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago da nisi otišla na vađenje jajovoda!!!!

ČESTITAM I DRŽIM FIGE ZA DALJE!!  :Heart:

----------


## November

kudri hvala ti, nema pojma koliko je meni drago!

priča je bila kako se sa hidrom NE MOŽE ostati trudan, dakle ne može uopće doći do implantacije. PIH. 

Kad se sjetim dr koji mi je rekao kako hidro ne ometa daljnju trudnoću, ali o tome nema ni govora jer do trudnoće s njim ne može ni doći, odnosno šanse su nikakve. Najradije bi ga nazvala sad :D

Al primirimo strasti, beta me čeka.

----------


## sarasvati

November, kako divno!!! Čestitam!

----------


## sarasvati

Ja bih vjerojatno javila dotičnom doktoru za trudnoću.  :škartoc:

----------


## tocekica

Dal netko od vas uzima dodatno omega 3 kiseline? Ja ne jedem puno ribe (skoro nikad osim ljeti) pa sam odlučila uzeti uz one čokoladice dodatnu omegu te kalcij i magnezij citrat. To sam mislila i klincima davati...uz supradin medvjediće. Za sada moji prenatal "bomboni" imaju dosta omege.

----------


## November

Ma neću se time zamarati!

Ja sam pila omegu jedno vrijeme. Trenutno ju ne pijem. Ali ja jedem JAKO PUNO ribe. Obožavam ribu.

----------


## tocekica

Ako jedeš ribu nema problema,  ja sam zadnju ribu jela prije mjesec dana i to  iz konzerve, ali je volim  :njam:  , ali moji nema šanse da je jedu.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja pijem omegu jer mi je na nekom testu ispalo da mi fali. Ali jeftinu Dm-ovu. I pijem prenatal Twinlab. I selen pijem.

----------


## tocekica

Ja sam uzela neke njemacke omega preko neta 80 kn za mjesec dana doza...uzela gumene  okus limete da klinci mogu isto uzimati. Ja sam kao mala obožavala omega 3 kapsule...ja bih ih pregrizla da mi usta budu puna ulja.

----------


## sarasvati

Ti sve u okusima kupuješ :D

----------


## November

Beta je 15,7. Biokemijska, danas prestajem s utrićima kažu iz klinike.

Tužni smo ali i odlučni za dalje. Jbg, to je život.

----------


## MonaLi

November - koji ti je dpt? Žao mi je ako ti je biokemijska  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

11dp3dt.

----------


## CHIARA...

November ima li smisla ponavljati betu? Mozda se za 2 dana podupla.

----------


## MonaLi

Gle znam priča svakakvih... mozda da probaš jos jednu betu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

U poliklinici su mi rekli da mogu odmah prestati s utrićima i da ne trebam vaditi drugu betu.
Tako ću i napraviti jer se ne želim dodatno mučiti!

----------


## tocekica

November,  :grouphug: . *1DC*. Moze netko listu?

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro, odnosno dan.

November i tocekica  :grouphug:  Koliko god je možda ipak malo teže vidjeti plus i onda takvu betu, i jednoj i drugoj šaljem zagrljaj.

(stavljam listu)

----------


## sarasvati

*♥* lista za: 10.06.2017.*♥

*(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc ll
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## dominikslatki

Joj November zao mi je  :Sad:  
Al sad bar znaš da do trudnoće može doći s obzirom na tvoje "probleme" tj kako ti je doktor rekao da nemaš šanse.. očito ima i to je super.

Tocekice u nove pobjede ..nema druge..

----------


## MonaLi

November - zao mi je onda. Ali implantacija je vidis moguća... drugi put ce se sve poklopiti sigurna sam  :Kiss: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro, cure!
November, zao mi je :Sad:  Ali kao sto svi kazu, barem je neki pozitivan znak sto je trudnoce uopce bilo. 
Tocekice, drzim ti fige da iduci put simptomi budu stvarni! Ja kad sam bila trudna nisam skontala nikakve simptome, a mjesecima prije sam ih primjecivala. Ali na kraju je ispalo da su to bili neki simptomi ovulacije, a ne trudnoce kod mene (mucnine i sve ostalo).
Molila bih da netko tko bude pravio listu za mene promijeni, danas mi je ipak tek *3. dc*
Poludjela sam, u petak sam se toliko radovala stvarnom pocetku menstruacije kako nisam sto godina. U utorak sam odmah popila lijek koji se ne preporuca u trudnoci, da bi tri dana bio samo neki spotting (a cinilo mi se da normalno krece menga) i totalno sam bila izvan sebe i osjecala se ko zadnje govno sto sam to uopce pila. Kako mi je laknulo kad je napokon krenulo u petak!

----------


## tocekica

*♥* lista za: 11.06.2017.*♥

*(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc ll
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Vlattka

Imam pitanje jedno: kontala sam da bi bilo u redu od mene da i ja ponekad stavim listu, ali ne znam tocno s kojim danom prelazimo na ljubicasti dio. 25.?

----------


## Natalie38

Bok cure. Nakon katastrofalnog tjedna da vam se javim. Uzas. Svega i svasta. Tako sam se posvadala sa muzem da sam mislila da cu poludjeti. Strasti se hvala Bogu smirile i zadnja dva dana uzivancija. 
Popila sam prvu turu klomifena bez kakvih nuspojava i sutra cu dogovoriti termin za ultrazvuk. Mislim srijedu ili petak jer nam je cetvrtak praznik.
Netko me je pitao dali cu na listu. Moze  :Smile: 
M je stigla proslu nedelju znaci danas 8 dc. Hvala  :Smile: .
Odlucili smo dva ciklusa probati za klomifenima i onda najvjerojatnije odustajemo.

----------


## tocekica

*Natalie* od sutra si na listi. *Vlattka*, od 25 DC si ljubičasta. Cure, ja curim opako tak da sam za niš  :Sad: .

----------


## sarasvati

Ja imam opet temperaturu. Treća u tri mjeseca. Jednom mjesecno. Vrijeme je i za te pretrage. 

Evo me u ljubicicama!  :Smile:

----------


## November

Cure hvala svima.

Odlučili smo pauzirati preko ljeta (čitaj - raditi doma!), uz kozumaciju hrpe vitamina, tjelovježbu, zdravu prehranu, uživanje i tako. U 9.mjesecu ćemo vjerojatno u novi postupak.
S tim da, ako uspijem uloviti svoju gin u 8.mj, želimo probati jedan ciklus klomići + ciljani.

Smijem li onda, kad mi dođe M, opet na listu?

----------


## sarasvati

Of kors da nam se opet pridružiš!

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro, cure!

*November*, tek sad čitam, žao mi je! Želim ti ugodno, opuštajuće i plodonosno ljeto!

----------


## Munkica

November, kad se odmorite, sigurno će biti lakše, a onda možemo zajedno odbrojavati na nekoj drugoj temi  :Smile: 

Sarasvati, imaš li visoku temperaturu? Da nije vezana uz drugi dio ciklusa i implantaciju, ljubičice?  :Smile: 

Sinoć sam primijetila malo krvi i mislila da je opet prerano krenulo, a jutros nema ničega. Valjda se sve poremetilo od ovih tableta za šećer.

----------


## Munkica

♥ lista za: 12.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc ll
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Munkica

Evo i liste za danas.  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

pozdrav curke, evo mene da vam kavicu caj skuham ...
nema me nestignem...
čitala sam zaostake, NOVEMBAR prvo sam se dobro razveselila, a u daljnjem razvoju sam se rastuziLA-ŽAO MI JE a povratak na listu je 1.stvar poslje bolja od trudnoce..hehehhe
munkica lista je odlicna...
DOMINIKSLATKI ja ču ovdje ČESTITATI posto osjecam da sam nesto propustila a vidim dvije crtice...
sarasavati temp. moze biti svašta....

za vikend sam se opustila s malo vinčeka i kumom..tako da...idemo u nove pobjede....

----------


## November

Hvala drage jedva čekam da stigne M i da se ubacim opet tu! 

Pitanjce, da li neka može nešto naručiti s iherba? Većinu vitamina i dodataka sam nabavila s kojima mislimo se zabavljati, ali mi treba još nešto baš za mene što je kod nas brutalno skupo a tamo jeftino...Pa ako neka može nek se javi u inbox da se dogovorimo! Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

November mozes naruciti bez problema i platiti Maestro karticom tekuceg racuna ili paypalom.

----------


## tocekica

November, samo uzmi u obzir da se plaća PDV na robu ako je račun veći od 22 E (u kunskoj protuvrijednosti) i carina ako je veći od 150 E

----------


## tocekica

isparav: račun veći ili jednaki od 22 ili 150 E  :Smile: . Cure, ja sam cijeli dan bila na čuvanju ispita...mala mi je jučer ozlijedila skočni zglob na klackalici tak da sam sva...nismo išli slikati jer je rekla da je ne boli jako (više se razderala).

----------


## CHIARA...

Racun ne smije biti veci od 160 kn. Ako imas vecu narudzbu uzmi dpd opciju koja je nesto skuplja, ali neces platiti niti lipe vise od toga. Onda ti nece nista naknadno obracunavati.

----------


## CHIARA...

Tocekice zao mi je radi male. Nadam se da ce brzo proci i da nije nista ozbiljno.  :Love:

----------


## tocekica

jutro, kavica  :Smile: . Maloj noga OK. Lista stiže oko 10.

----------


## tocekica

> Sarasvati, imaš li visoku temperaturu? Da nije vezana uz drugi dio ciklusa i implantaciju, ljubičice? 
> 
> Sinoć sam primijetila malo krvi i mislila da je opet prerano krenulo, a jutros nema ničega. Valjda se sve poremetilo od ovih tableta za šećer.


Da vidimo, sinoć ti je bio cca 8-12 DPO...krasno vrijeme da imaš implantacijsko krvarenje  :Smile: . I sama si rekla za slučaj da je par išao u postupak, ali baš pred sam postupak su ostvarili T. Ajde za 2 dana ti pišni jednog (3-4 dana od krvarenja).

----------


## Munkica

Ma palo je i meni to na pamet. Srećom nemam više jeftinih kineskih testova pa ne mogu doći u napast. Danas nema krvarenja na prvi pogled, ali kad malo pročačkam pojavi se smeđi iscjedak.
Ipak mislim da je to početak M. Ako ne procurim do ponedjeljka, skoknut ću po test. 

Sutra ionako imam rendez-vous s doktoricom pa ju mogu priupitati.

----------


## FlowerBurn

Jutro cure, hvala za kavu  :Smile: 

Ja sam juler bila kod endokrinologa...prvo što me pitao kad je pogledao moje nalaze je "jeste li spremni za postupak?" na što sma ja odgovorila "ne znam". Super mi je bilo kako je reagirao na to, odnosno rekao mi je da je to legitiman odgovor, i da ne moram  još uvijek znati  :Smile: 

On tvrdi da je moja dijagnoza definitivno pcos, iako nemam problema niti sa kožom, težinom ili dlakavošću, ali hormonska slika upućuje na to. Dao mi je i najmanju dozu Euthyroxa, da smanjim TSH (iako nije iznad granice, ali u zadnje 4 godine rijetko kad je ispod 3). Poslao me i na daljnje pretrage glukoze i inzulina, jer inzulinska rezistencija često ide uz pcos. Također tu je i početni stadij autoimune bolesti štitnjače, zbog antijela koja su trenutno lagano povišena.

Međutim, ono što on tvrdi, a i ja se slažem s njime, sve to može i ne mora utjecati na moju nemogućnost zatrudnjivanja...

Ja sam inače veliki štreber po pitanju vježbanja i prehrane, u zadnjih par godina sam izbacila iz prehrane hrpu stvari koje sam primjetila da me napuhuju (mlijeko, kruh, tjestenina, krumpir, riža...), tako da vrlo vjerojatno nesvjesno sve to držim pod kontrolom, odnosno, situacija bi mogla biti i gora.

Ja ću se sljedeća dva tjedna odmoriti, odnosno MM i ja idemo na godišnji, malo ćemo putovati. A onda kad se vratim vidjet ću što dalje. 

Grozno mi je to reći, ali moram priznati da mi je želja za bebačem sve manja u zadnjih par tjedana...

MM i ja smo počeli intenzivno razmišljati o preseljenju, oboje smo došli do "zida" što se tiče karijera u Hrvatskoj, i trebamo neku promjenu, i nekako nas veseli pomisao da se maknemo, prvenstveno od ljudi s kojima svaki dan surađujemo. To je sve tek ideja, možda ne bude ništa, ali počeli smo istraživati kud bi mogli, možda otići barem na godinu-dvije...

Sorry za dugi post ovako rano ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Flower, slično je bilo kod mene osim što je meni štitinjača ok. Imam PCOS i nikakvih ostalih simptoma. Čak su mi i M bile prije ovih svih hormona normalne. Meni su prije mjesec dana dijagnosticirali inzulinsku rezistenciju. Kao i ti, ne pijem mlijeko, kruh jedem rijetko, tjesteninu kad jedem radim svoju, znači ni to baš nije često. Jedino nikako da se zaozbiljno prihvatim vježbanja  :Grin:  Imala sam plan početi udarnički prije mjesec dana, ali su me satrale ove tablete za šećer...

Meni je laknulo kad smo prebacili IVF za poslije godišnjeg. Prvo smo ga mislili ugurati prije, ali sad već vidim mnoge prednosti. Ronjenje, vino, gradnja suhozida... Baš mislim da ću se lijepo ispuhati  :Smile: 

Mi smo se isto preselili prije 3 godine (meni se čini da je par mjeseci) i možda nije baš lijepo reći, ali taman mi bude dosta Hrvatske kada je godišnji gotov... Ali to sam ja. Mogla bih živjeti bilo gdje dok god nam je dobro. Kad prestane biti dobro, opet ćemo se odseliti.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 13.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc ll
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## tocekica

Munkica, meni je do sada pisalo da si jedan DC manje od Marle i KreMar pa sam zato tako stavila (na jučerašnjoj listi si bila isti DC kao i one). Napiši koji ti je danas DC tako da znam za sutra točno  :Wink:

----------


## Munkica

25. dc. Bilo je krivo od početka, ali nije da će me taj jedan dan spasiti  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav!
Dosta sam dugo bila na poslu što mi nikako nije sjelo uz temperaturu koja je tijekom jutra ipak nestala. Danas sam ok, bar što se temperature tiče.




> Sarasvati, imaš li visoku temperaturu? Da nije vezana uz drugi dio ciklusa i implantaciju, ljubičice?


Imala sam do 38, tak da mi se čini da otpada implantacijska. Ovaj ciklus mi je O bila 15-16dc takda se već trebalo spojiti ako se mislilo  :Joggler: 
Neobično je što mi je to treća temperatura u tri mjeseca.

Tocekica, kako je cura?

Upravo sam pročitala da je ok  :Smile: 




> Da vidimo, sinoć ti je bio cca 8-12 DPO...krasno vrijeme da imaš implantacijsko krvarenje . I sama si rekla za slučaj da je par išao u postupak, ali baš pred sam postupak su ostvarili T. Ajde za 2 dana ti pišni jednog (3-4 dana od krvarenja).


Ovo zvuči dobro!!

Što se tiče preseljenja...volim sve one koji donose te odluke i odlaze kad osjete potrebu, iako sam ja ona koja za sebe misli da će uvijek ostati ovdje.  :kettlebell:

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro :Smile:  Kod mene nistan novo...
I ja sam ista po pitanju preseljenja, ne znam sto bih negdje dalje. Imam glupu struku s kojom ne znam gdje bih dalje nasla posao, osim kad bih se time znanstveno bavila. A ne da mi se. 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Suncokret1983

Pozdrav svima!
November, žao mi je  :Love: 

Meni bi svaki čas trebala krenuti menstruacija. Jedva čekam jer ću u ovom ciklusu provjeriti hormone i valjda znati što dalje. 

Ipak, kao i svaki mjesec u zadnjih godinu ipo nadam se da će me vještica zaobići barem sljedećih 9 mjeseci :D

----------


## Nivana

FlowerBurn tako se i ja nekad osjecam, po pitanju bebaca...malo sam luda od zelje, pa poludim od cekanja pa onda imam osjecaj da vise nezelim...ali tu sam ipak zelim i dalje :Laughing: 
sto se tice preseljenja ja mislim da se nikad nebi mogla odseliti iz hrvatske....to neako nemogu ni objasnit ni zamislit...jednostavno mene srce stegne kad se sjetim mogucnosti...

a sad nebitne stvari...mislim da mi je Ovulacijski dani poceli jucer, danas...nekak imam ludu zelju za keksom,i ko da sam jucer vidjela da se nesto rasteze...hmm .... mozda je preranbo i umisljam a mozda i nije......
vjerojatno moze biti svasta ...

----------


## tocekica

> Dobro jutro Kod mene nistan novo...
> I ja sam ista po pitanju preseljenja, ne znam sto bih negdje dalje. Imam glupu struku s kojom ne znam gdje bih dalje nasla posao, osim kad bih se time znanstveno bavila. A ne da mi se. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk


Niti meni. Neznam što mi je bilo kad sam pod a) upisala faks, b)ostala na faksu u znanosti  :kettlebell: ...c) i najvažnije, nisam ranije imala 3 klinca

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam radila u znanosti i kad sam doktorirala i ugovor mi je istekao sam jednostavno zaključila da nisam sigurna da ja to stvarno želim. Raditi 10+ sati svaki dan, često vikendima i praznicima, konstantan stres. Jednostavno mi je dojadilo, a i to je bio jedan od razloga zašto sam stalno odgađala trudnoću. I sad imam šipak...

----------


## sarasvati

Ja nekako nemam dojam da sam odgađala trudnoću. Jest da sam diplomirala s 26 mislim pa dok sam malo bila nezaposlena, pa zaposlena, pa imala pa nemala stan... pa ne htjela jer mi je bilo prerano... došla je želja s 32.
Mogla bih otputovati, živjeti i znati da ću se vratiti, ali ne znam zasto mislim da sam to trebala napraviti ranije jer kad bih se vratila sigurno ne bih baš ubrzo našla posao u struci na istoj poziciji s istim uvjetima jer to tako naprosto ne ide. I onda sam i ja  :kettlebell:

----------


## tocekica

> Ja sam radila u znanosti i kad sam doktorirala i ugovor mi je istekao sam jednostavno zaključila da nisam sigurna da ja to stvarno želim. Raditi 10+ sati svaki dan, često vikendima i praznicima, konstantan stres. Jednostavno mi je dojadilo, a i to je bio jedan od razloga zašto sam stalno odgađala trudnoću. I sad imam šipak...


Ja još nisam doktorirala, a nekako mi se čini da i neću, više me to ne dira (prije 3 mjeseca sam imala mini živčani slom) . Ugovor imam do kad imam i ne mislim ostajati na ovom poslu jer želim imati i vikende i imati vremena za djecu. Svaki dan sam na poslu barem 9 sati, niti jedan vikend mi nije slobodan jer moram na faks zabilježiti podatke za pokus, ne mogu iskoristiti ni godišnji do kraja...ja sam gotova s tim i baš me briga više. MM je isto bio na faksu (ne na mojem-čisto drugo područje) i bio u znanstveno-nastavničkom zvanju i počeo je pucati, derao se na klince, svaki dan je radio do 3 (ne znanost nego pisanje projekata...)...i jednostavno nakon svega toga je odlučio da on ne želi biti u tom stresu i dao je otkaz. Preporodio se. Sad već radi 2. godinu u privredi i nije u stresu, sretan je i nema 150 ispita za ispravit prek produženog vikenda (kojeg ja btw nemam).

----------


## MonaLi

Svatko tko je nesretan u HR treba ici van, ja trenutno ne bi isla jer imamo dobar posao i stvarno se ne mogu buniti ali nisam ni malo vezana za državu. Zapravo opce ne volim nas mentalitet i otišla bi odmah da mi obitelj ovdje nije toliko važna. 

FlowerBurn - štitnjača bi ti svakako za trudnoću trebala biti ispod 2, tako da super za terapiju  :Smile:  ja imam pcos i na kraju kad sam ostala trudna ispostavilo se da sam imala vjerojatno lose ovulacije... i sa klomifenom. Vjerojatno prazni folikuli. Kad sam krenula u postupak dobila sam super folikule sa jako dobrim jajnim stanicama i bingo. Nadam se da ce ti uskoro uspjeti  :Wink: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## November

Ja bih išla van u teoriji. U praksi ne znam baš. Trenutno mi je lijepo ovdje i nekako se i vidim ovdje u budućnosti. Ali nikad se ne zna.

Moje M nema još, ako sutra ne dođe zovem polikliniku...Ide mi na živce što je nema :/

----------


## sarasvati

Mona, slazem se u potpunosti s dijelom o nevezanosti za državu. Naročito njezin sustav, ali ljudi bi mi nedostajali, moji ljudi, cak malo i način života mozda.

----------


## Natalie38

Pozdrav svima,
evo mene opet na listi mada mislim da se necu bas dugo zadrzati .
Jos dva ciklusa cemo probati sa klomifenima i odustajemo. 
Imam u ponedeljak termin za ultrazvuk pa cemo vidjeti. Jedno pitanje. Na ultrazvuk idem tek 16 dan dc zbog praznika. Nekako mi se cini da je to kasno jer trebala sam napraviti ultrazvuk izmedu 12-15 dana dc…?!
Nekako mi se cini to kasno.

Vidim da se je dosta pisao o selidbi izvan Hrvatske. Mi smo se 2014, znaci prilicno prisko preselili u Njemacku i jedino nam je zao sto se prije nismo odlucili.  Ja sam u HR isto imala ok posao kao i u Sloveniji odkuda mi je muz ali nikako nije bilo napretka. Stalno smo se vrtili u jdenom krugu, beba je dosla troskovi narasli i rekli smo si da zelimo vise priustiti maloj jer ne znam kako bi bilo da smo ostali. Sad obadvoje imamo dobre poslove, ugovore na neodredeno ( ja u uskoro, naravno ako ne ostane trudna, ici na manje radno vrijeme ), mozemo si dosta toga priustiti, smatramo ovo domom a ne usputnom stanicom. 
A skolstvo i zdravstvo da ne govorim. 
Taako da svatko tko ne vidi izlaza nek skupi hrabrost I sve se da srediti.

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, kavica se kuha  :Smile: . Ako netko želi raditi  listu Munkici jedanas *26 DC* (ne 25). Kod mene niš novo. M stala i sad krećem u "radove", kupila sam si novi toplomjer, baš za mjerenje bazalne na dvije decimale  :Smile: .

----------


## Munkica

♥ lista za: 14.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc *ll*
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Munkica

Evo, ubacila sam listu.
Još uvijek imam taj neki vodenasto smećkasti iscjedak koji je vidljiv tek kad pročačkam malo (na skali "smeđosti" od 1 do 10 je otprilike 1,5). Zapravo, kad samo odem na WC nema ničega.
Pitat ću doktoricu danas iako sumnjam da mi išta može reći bez kristalne kugle osim da čekam i napravim test ako ne procurim  :Smile: 

*Natalie*, meni se to čini dosta kasno za prvi UZ. Ja bih obično kretala s folikulometrijama oko 10 DC. Bilo je mjeseci kada je ovulacija bila 14. DC, a bila je i na 18. DC. Ne možeš nikako na UZ za vrijeme praznika? Ili bar prije? Malo je to neozbiljno ako ti je dr. dao klomifene, a znao je da ti ovulacija pada na praznike kad oni ne rade...

----------


## November

Meni krenulo nešto, al nije još za prijavak za listu, pričekat ću da vidim kad će baš baš krenuti. 

Natalie to je definitivno kasno za prvi UZV! Kako ćeš piti klomifene, od kojeg do kojeg dana ciklusa? Ako piješ 3.-7. (tako sam ja), onda je prvi UZV 8.dc, NAJKASNIJE 10. Ali bilo bi ok da i prije klomifena, 2.-3. dc odeš na UZV da se vidi da enma slučajno koja cista...Jer se onda klomifeni ne smiju piti!

Nisu mi jasni ti doktori, pa koliko nezainteresirani i nemarni mogu biti???

----------


## Munkica

Vratila se od dr. Svi nalazi histeroskopije i biopsija su super. Porazgovarali smo o ugrubo o protokolu za IVF i studiji u kojoj bih trebala sudjelovati ako ću imati u istom ciklusu punkciju i transfer. Povisila mi je dozu metformina na 2 g (nema smajlića koji riga) i rekla da ju ne bi čudilo da ostanem trudna do IVF-a.
Spomenula sam joj to krvarenje i mrljanje pa me skoro odmah poslala na vađenje krvi da vidi jesam li trudna. Ipak smo se složile da još pričekam.

Sad službeno mogu krenuti zadnje pripreme za godišnji  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Taj metformin je jako plodonosan?  :Smile: 
Ja cekam svoje nalaze krvi do petka, ali ovaj put Povezane s temperaturom. Iako me liječnica pitala kako sam ginekološki.

----------


## Munkica

Uf, nadam se.  :Smile: 
U mom slučaju bi trebao srediti višak testosterona uzrokovan PCOS-om. Nadam se da će i višak dlakana donjim ekstremitetima onda otpasti...

Javi nam rezultate, Sarasvati!

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro :Smile:  Kako ste? Kod mene kava i zujanje, u početnom dijelu ciklusa sam uvijek opuštena i bezbrižna, kako se bliži sredina, počinjem šiziti i iščekivati...Sarasvati, nadam se da su ok nalazi.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro!

Munkice, zelja bi ti se svakako mogla osz atizi kad testosteron i dlake jesu malo povezani. 

Moji nalazi su sutra. Sutra oko sedam ujutro sam vec kod doktorice jer me nakon toga ceka dugi radni dan. 
A M mislim da ce svaki cas, bar se tako osjecam.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 15.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc *ll*
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## sarasvati

> Munkice, zelja bi ti se svakako mogla osz atizi kad testosteron i dlake jesu malo povezani.


Ovo ni ja više ne znam što sam htjela reći   :Laughing: 

I dodajem da sam na dnu listu. Stigla M.

----------


## November

Jutro.

Samo da prijavim *danas je 3.dc* - pa bih molila ubačaj na listu  :Smile: 

Curim ko luda, kao nikad, bolovi su koma.

----------


## tocekica

♥ lista za: 16.06.2017.♥

(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc *ll*
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## tocekica

Jutro, kavica. November, dobrodošla ponovo na listu. Cure u gornjem domu, ima kakvih novosti  :Smile: ?

----------


## Munkica

Jutro! Ja još uvijek smeđarim. Čak mi ni dnevni uložak ne treba. Vidljivo je samo kad se obrišem. Ja bih da to ili stane ili da počne pošteno curiti. Ovako nit' je M nit' ima seksa...
Uživate li u produženom vikendu? Kod nas jučer nije bio praznik  :Sad: 

*Sarasvati*, kakvi su nalazi?

----------


## tocekica

Munkice, ne bi bilo loše da pišneš (ili odeš na betu) i da odeš po progesteron ako je II. Kakav produženi vikend  :Sad: , ja sam najnormalnije na poslu.

----------


## Munkica

Pišnut ću ponedjeljak-utorak jer su mi prije ciklusi bili 30-33 dana ako do tada ne procurim. Bila sam jučer u napasti da kupim test. Odustala u zadnji tren. Činilo mi se da ako ga kupim ću odmah procuriti.
Dr. je rekla da dođem vaditi betu u srijedu.

----------


## Suncokret1983

Meni je danas *3.dc*.

Jutros sam vadila krv za hormone i amh. Jedva čekam rezultate.

----------


## sarasvati

Nema produženog vikenda ni kod mene. Ni ovaj ni sljedeći. 

Dobila sam nalaze i pokazuju da imam virozu, povišeni limfociti. To i dalje ne objašnjava mjesečne temperature, ali ponavljam KKS u ponedjeljak da vidi doktorica je li to neko trajnije stanje ili su pali. Simptome nemam nikakve, samo te temperature (ali do 38-39).

Još 11 do sgrama! Koliko se čeka nalaz?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Još 11 do sgrama! Koliko se čeka nalaz?


Sara nama je bio gotov isti dan.
Munkice daj Boze da bude plusic. Radila sam ogtt i ona glukoza je nesto najgore sto sam morala popiti. Jedna trudnica se jadna ispovracala od toga. Moj nalaz je uredan.

----------


## Munkica

U moju glukozu je bila dodana limunska kiselina ili nešto okusa na detergent za pranje suđa. Mislila sam da će biti puno gore. Oko mene su isto trudnice rigale. Drago mi je da ne moraš piti ovaj grozan lijek.

----------


## CHIARA...

Moja glukoza je bila mlaka, rekla bih da su ju tek napravili. I bez limuna. Puna casa od 2 dcl.  :Nope:  Bar nek je nesto u redu i kod mene.  :Razz:

----------


## Munkica

Super da je dobro! Meni napokon nešto nije u redu. Koliko to god loše zvučalo, nadam se da je to zadnja prepreka. Jer nemaju više puno toga za pregledati. 
Već me pripremila dr. da možda neću u istom ciklusu imati i pick-up i transfer zbog PCOS-a, ali ok. Nije kraj svijeta. Bitno da dječica budu u zamrzivaču na sigurnom  :Razz:

----------


## CHIARA...

Munkica to je najmanji problem da li ce transfer biti taj mjesec ili iduci. Bitno je da ih ima. Kod nas zamrzavaju iskljucivo blastociste. I poznanica mi je ostala trudna mjesec dana nakon sto je pocela piti siofor. Prije toga su 5 godina pokusavali i nista. Ja sam trebala na histeroskopiju u utorak, ali naravno kad nesto trebas, onda M kasni. Danas mi je krenuo spotting pa mislim da ce sutra biti 1 dc.

----------


## Munkica

Nisam ni pitala u kojem stadiju se zamrzavaju. Samo mi je dr. napomenula da je tricky stvar ako mi da preblagu stimulaciju jer unatoč PCOS-u mogu ne dobiti niti jednu kvalitetnu jajnu stanicu, a ako da prejaku da bih mogla završiti na intenzivnoj.
Nadam se da ćemo u prvom pokušaju dobiti veći broj stanica jer mi osiguranje pokriva 5 stimulacija po djetetu, a nakon svake stimulacije mogu imati onoliki broj transfera koliko je pingvinčića.. Već sada računam hoće li to biti dosta  :Smile: 

Inače me sve češće more filozofska pitanja u smislu - ako moje tijelo ne može samo proizvesti kvalitetnu jajnu stanicu, bismo li trebali odustati i kada jer očito evolucijski nisam stvorena za razmnožavanje. A planeta nam je ionako prenapučena...

----------


## Munkica

Neće li ti još M trajati u utorak? Ideš na histero pod lokalnom ili općom? Ja sam bila pod lokalnom. Nije ugodno, ali može se izdržati.

----------


## CHIARA...

> Neće li ti još M trajati u utorak? Ideš na histero pod lokalnom ili općom? Ja sam bila pod lokalnom. Nije ugodno, ali može se izdržati.


Idem na histeroskopiju pod opcom anestezijom. Morat cu ju malo odgoditi i ici tek kad M zavrsi ili kad me budu mogli ubaciti.
Sto se tice kvalitete js, to ces tek vidjeti. Nista ne mozes znati unaprijed. I vjerujem da ce sve biti u redu.

----------


## MonaLi

Munkica - nema pravila za kvalitetu js, budeš vidjela. Eto i ja imam pcos i čini se da je dobra kvaliteta  :Smile: 

Danas mi je 12.tjedan trudnoće i doktor kaze da misli da je dečko  :Smile:  ali jos je kao rano pa ćemo vidjeti iduci put bolje  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Ako išta znam, onda je to da ništa nije sigurno  :Smile:  Ionako ih pola ide na IVF, a pola na ICSI. Inače rade uvijek ICSI, valjda zato što su ga izumili  :Smile:  , ali smo se dogovorili da ćemo pola-pola. Nekako mi se čini da je IVF manja intervencija i da samo sposobni plivači će biti uspješni.
Fala, curke na lijepim riječima  :Heart:

----------


## marle

*Dominikslatki* čestitam na plusu!!kako si?

to je jedino što sam odmah vidjela od novosti,idem sad čitati zaostatke  :Smile:  

meni danas *2dc*

----------


## Rominka

> Inače me sve češće more filozofska pitanja u smislu - ako moje tijelo ne može samo proizvesti kvalitetnu jajnu stanicu, bismo li trebali odustati i kada jer očito evolucijski nisam stvorena za razmnožavanje. A planeta nam je ionako prenapučena...


Inace, imas i opciju posvajanja embrija pa prodjes kompletnu trudnocu sa vasim malim cudom <3

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Rominka  :Smile:  , ali to ja samo filozofiram. Tek me prvi postupak čeka  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Cure pratim vas Al nemam ništa pametno za pisat..
Vidim čekaju se razni pregledi i postupci pa svima želim sreću !
Mene zadnjih dana mučnina ubija jedva živim a tu je i bebacica (još uvijek , a vjerojatno će mi uvijek i biti bebacica) koja zahtjeva 150% pažnje.
I ja se pridružujem u čekaonicu za pregled, u utorak, nadam se srceku.

----------


## Vlattka

Pozdravljam :Smile: 
Kod mene ništa pametnog, uvijek isto svaki dan, mala traži baš tako, 150%. 
Dogovorila se s mužem da u ponedjeljak zovem ginekologinju i naručim se na neki razgovor/pregled da vidimo što ćemo i kako ćemo poduzeti dodatno po pitanju djeteta, jer očito se (još) ne pojavljuje. Malo brzamo, ali i naručuje se na rok od mjesec dana i tako...
Čekam rezultate nekih natječaja za posao i nisam previše optimistična, ali možda se dogodi čudo. Bilo bi lijepo.

----------


## tocekica

Lista za: 17.06.2017.
(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc ||
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
Odbrojavalice:
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## tocekica

Cure, lista je tu...sutra ce biti kako treba...nekaj mi nije radilo preko moba pa je zato bez posebnih oblikovanja  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

:Heart: Lista za: 18.06.2017. :Heart: 

(ne)čekalice:
Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~48.dc ||
KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice:
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## tocekica

Cure, evo liste, može sutra netko da je stavi  :Kiss: .

----------


## Vlattka

Hvala :Smile:  Ja se javljam za sutra!

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

pozdrav zenske, evo mene da vas pozdravim, citala zaostatke nemam nista pametno za reci, lagano sam se iznenadila kad sam vidjela svoj dc...puno posla preko ovog produzenog vikenda...obisla sam pola drzave u 4 noci (po danu sam spavala)...
leda me ubijaju ali to nije nikakava novost...sad i vise vjerojatno od tolike voznje..
sto se tice liste ja to neznam BRZO urediti,treba mi vremena, bas sam smotana.....a vremena nemamaaaa
evo usput i kavica...caj...

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Meni možete pisati *1.DC*. Stigla tetka  :Sad:

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ajme kod mene danas već 6.dc, baš vrijeme leti.

Imala sam radni petak, pa onda užasno puno obveza za vikend, danas sam premorena. Mučile su me noćne more noćas, kao da uopće nisam spavala.

Ovaj ciklus ne pratimo ništa, jednostavno ćemo bebiti kad nam se bebi!

----------


## Natalie38

Ako nitko prije ne stigne staviti listu probati cu ja.
Ja upravo cekam kod doktorice taj famozni ultrazvuk na 16 dc. I pjenim se od ljutnje. Ne znam sta da kazem. Pustiti cu se iznenaditi a onda traziti novoga doktora ili odustati od svega. Vec sam pomalo umorna.
Pogodovo sto zadnjih tri dana me bole jajnici sto dugo tako dugo nisu
 Stalni osjecam neku napetost.

----------


## Vlattka

Stavit cu ja danas, samo moram cekati da mi dijete spava. Kad me vidi kod kompa, vjesa se stalno po meni i po kompu, a nemam neki visoki stol pa da ju ignoriram i radim po svom.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

> Ako nitko prije ne stigne staviti listu probati cu ja.
> Ja upravo cekam kod doktorice taj famozni ultrazvuk na 16 dc. I pjenim se od ljutnje. Ne znam sta da kazem. Pustiti cu se iznenaditi a onda traziti novoga doktora ili odustati od svega. Vec sam pomalo umorna.
> Pogodovo sto zadnjih tri dana me bole jajnici sto dugo tako dugo nisu
>  Stalni osjecam neku napetost.


*Natalie*, sretno! Mozda jos nije kasno, a bol u jajnicima i napetost mogu biti od klomifena  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Evo liste, isprike ako sam nešto pogriješila:

 :Heart: Lista za: 18.06.2017. :Heart: 

(ne)čekalice:
    Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~49.dc ||
    KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
    Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:
    Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
    Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
    FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
    Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
    tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
    November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
    Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
    Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
    Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc 
    Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Vlattka

Jesam, datum. I više ne mogu urediti:/

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Natalie38

Evo bila sam kod doktorice i ljuta sam kao ris. 
Nista vise ne znam nego sam prije. Nesto je mrmljala da sa desne strane vidi jedan folikol koji se je vec rasprsnuo, sa desne dva tri, da ima dosta sluzi sto je dobro I to je sve. Kad sam ju pitala kada je moguce vidjeti, odnosno dali ona moze vidjeti kako dali je doslo do oplodnje jer smo stvarno zadnjih dana se puno seksali blesavo me je pogledala kao kakvu tinjedericu i pitala blesavo za ne znam kad trebam dobili.  Nemam rijeci. U tak tren sam ju prekrizila i nista vise je nisam pitala. Gotova prica. Trazim drugog doktora.

Munkica, ne znam sta da kazem. Niti na jedno moje pitanje mi nije konkretno odgovorila. Napetost i sada osjecam, iscjedak imam pojacan, plodni dani, bi trebali nekako sad biti ali osjecam bol vec par dana.
Joj, toliko sam ljuta da bih najradila se rasplakala.

----------


## Munkica

Mogu samo misliti kako se osjećaš. Ali nemoj odustati! 
Jednostavno promijeni doktora i bolnicu jer ne možeš ti svoj ciklus namještati prema praznicima.
Ako je folikul puknuo, ovulacija je vjerojatno već bila. Srećom, bilo je i seksa  :Smile:  Nažalost, doktori ne mogu vidjeti je li došlo do oplodnje na UZV.
Nisu ti vadili krv da vide odgovara li razina spolnih hormona ovulaciji? Koliko su velika ova 2 preostala folikula?

----------


## November

Natalie nemoj da te to pokoleba. Bebili ste puno, to je super. Bebite i dalje sad  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Natalie, kao što su cure rekle, "naradili ste se" u pravo vrijeme i sad samo možeš čekati M. pišni test se na dan očekivane M (cca za 2 tjedna). Sretno  :Wink: .
Vlattka, nema veze za datum, meni se više puta to dogodilo  :Smile: . Cure, ja pišam od 5DC LH trakice i nekako nisam optimistična. Prvi dan (5dc) kad sam pišnula testna crta je bila malo svjetlija od kontrolne, 6dc još svjetlija...jučer se jedva nešto nadziralo, a danas ujutro (inače navečer testiram) nema ni traga testnoj crtu.

----------


## Natalie38

Ma nisam nista pitala kolike je velicine sta. Imam dosta stresan posao gdjee moram ostati hladne glave i ne eksplodirati ( koliko je to moguce jer sam vrlo temperamenta ) da mi je to postala profesionalna deformacija. Jednostavno ne reagirati nego ostati smirena. Pogoto kad sam vidjela da nema smisla jer jednostavno sa njene strane nikakve reakcije. Cemo trositi snagu na gluposti. 
Znate kako se kaze, zivi bili pa za dva tjedna vidjeli.

----------


## CHIARA...

Natalie da li te je tvoja doktorica uputila u to sve? Da li znas da sa 3 folikula postoji mogucnost viseplodne trudnoce, teoretski su i trojke moguce. Zato se i radi ultrazvuk ranije i ako dođe do razvoja vise folikula, neki predlazu aspiraciju.

----------


## sarasvati

> Vlattka, nema veze za datum, meni se više puta to dogodilo . Cure, ja pišam od 5DC LH trakice i nekako nisam optimistična. Prvi dan (5dc) kad sam pišnula testna crta je bila malo svjetlija od kontrolne, 6dc još svjetlija...jučer se jedva nešto nadziralo, a danas ujutro (inače navečer testiram) nema ni traga testnoj crtu.


Ista stvar se meni događala prošli mjesec. Crta je je gotovo nestala i onda na 15dc postala ultra tamna. Krenula sam na 6 ili 7dc.

----------


## sarasvati

Natalie, doktorica je očigledno nepredana svome poslu, prekrižila si je, odaberi drugog doktora, ali ne dopusti da te doktorica prevagne u smjeru zasićenja. Promijeni je svakako, za dva tjedna mozda M ni ne dođe i u tom slucaju ti treba kvalitetan doktor.

----------


## sarasvati

Munkice, jesi li uspjela pomaknuti pregled?

----------


## MonaLi

Natalie - soc doktori često nisu pričljivi jer ne znaju previše, ja sam se u to uvjerila kod svoje :/
Ali da, nitko ne moze vidjeti da li je doslo do oplodnje, tek kad menga zakasni ako je doslo do trudnoće ce za tjedan dana vidjeti točkicu u maternici. Ili vađenje bete ali opet tek 2 tjedna nakon ovulacije. Mogla ti je ljepše to objasniti barem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

U maternici se treba vidjeti gestacijska kad beta prede 1000. Znaci dosta dugo se nista ne vidi

----------


## Munkica

> Munkice, jesi li uspjela pomaknuti pregled?


Nisam imala dogovoren pregled. Bar se nadam  :Smile:   Trebala sam vaditi krv u srijedu u slucaju da M ne stigne. M stigla.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam krivo onda zapamtila, mislila dam da je sutra neovisno o M. Ovo je bolja verzija.  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

Evo i moj doprinos, ukoliko sam gdje pogrijesila se ispricavam  :Smile: 


Lista za: 20.06.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
 Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~50.dc ||
 KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:
 Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
 Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
 FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
 Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
 November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
 Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
 Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
 Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc 
 Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## November

Jutro, kava!

Kod mene nšta zanimljivo, ovaj mjesec ništa ne pratimo niti ćemo se nervirati. MM je počeo piti L arginin, spirulinu i koenzim Q10. Ja pijem prenatale i Q10. I to je to, ništa drugo nećemo raditi. Osim što ćemo bebiti neopterećno naravno.

----------


## Vlattka

Dobro jutro svima :Smile:  
Kod mene nista novog, osim sto u ponedjeljak idem do ginekologinje (ili telefoniram, ako bude srece da mi se jave) da se narucim za neki pocetni pregled/razgovor/stagod.
Bila jucer i vidjela da je na godisnjem.

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Natalie38

MolaLI, istina da ne znaju ali logicno gledajuci bi trebali znati vise nego mi. Ova moja nema blage veze......VIse sam saznala od svih vas skupa i dobila vise podrske nego od nje. I sikreno bolim me to sto je ona doktorica kako vi kazete socijalna, placena je iz moje place.....+ plus privatno.

Sasasvati, sad si me malo uplasila, nemam nista protiv blizanaca ali trojke. Mislim, tesko da je moguce da sam zatrudila ali ona 1 % postoji.....a vidjeti cemo.

inace ovdje przi....

----------


## KreMar

Hvala Natalie na listi.

Kod mene samo simptomi PMSa, jos nema ni spottinga koji obicno krene 2 dana prije M.
Isla sam kod dr. vaditi papu, isla na ultrazvuk (ujedno mi napravili ultrazvuk bubrega), vadila sam prog. 21. dan ciklusa, za sad su mi nalazi super, čak nema ni mioma koji je bio vidljiv na ultrazvuku prije 2god.
Čekam da procurim da mogu 3 dan vaditi ostale hormone. Muž je dobio uputnicu za sperm.

Dosta mi je stresno na poslu, ljeti je obično ludnica pa mi možda M zato kasni..a možda zbog nečeg drugog...nadam se da je ovo drugo!  :Smile:

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro, kavica.......Evo ponovno lista od meine. Zatisje na poslu pa mogu...


Lista za: 21.06.2017.

(ne)čekalice:
 Dominikslatki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~51.dc ||
 KreMar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
Šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice:
 Natalie38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
 Nivana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
 FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
 Vlattka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
 tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
 November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
 Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
 Sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
 Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc 
 Munkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## tocekica

Cure, mene opako napale gljivice  :Sad: . danas idem odmah po udarnu dozu canastena :/.( Trakice su još negativne, temperatura se ne mrda, sluz se pojavila, ali ona se javlja i do 5 dana prije O pa možda stignem srediti situaciju  :Sad: . A možda ovaj ciklus i neće biti O(imala sam već jedan u odbrojavanju bez O). KreMar~~~~ da ti kasni zbog T.
 Natalie, sutra mogu ja listu. 
November, ~~~~~ da uspijete neopterećeno bebiti i da to rezultira u ovom ciklusu visokom betom  :Wink: .
Ostatak ekipe  :Kiss:

----------


## Munkica

Jutro svima!

Ja pljuštim, a novoga baš ništa osim groznih vrućina. Obično je ljeti ovdje 20-ak stupnjeva, a sad se pržimo već dulje vrijeme na preko 30. Klimu, naravno, nitko nema pa upotrebljavamo metode naših starih - zamračivanje, polijevanje hladnom vodom i mirovanje...  :Smile: 
Tocekice, canesten je bez recepta, je li tako? Možda da svratiš do doktora ili ti je on to propisao? BTW, meni je dr. rekao da trakice mogu poslužiti kao okvirni orijentir, ali da se on na njih ne bi previše oslanjao. Što će reći, da možda ipak bude ovulacije iako trakice pokažu suprotno.

----------


## Natalie38

Munkica, a otkuda se ti javljas  ?.....

Za danas I sutra su kod nas najavili 38 stupnjeva. Svi cemo pocrkati. A sto je najgore u uredu nemamo klimu. Nikada mi nije bilo jasno zasto jer je zgrada izgraden 2000-te godine. Tako da se przimo.
Mozda poslije posla skocimo moja curica i ja do bazena da se malo rashladimo….. Samo da vec jednom ta skola zavrsi 

Tocekica, ako ne stignes stavili listu nije bed…. 

Ostalo, nista novo. Cekamo MM i ja vikend da se malo opustimo od posla i obveza. Konacno cijeli vikend slobodan bez kakvih  obveza.

----------


## Munkica

Bruxelles. Belgija nije baš poznata po suhim i vrućim ljetima.  :Smile: 

U nedjelju krećemo na godišnji. Prošle godine smo se putem smrzavali, ove ćemo se kuhati  :Smile: 
Nije li lista na prethodnoj stranici?

----------


## Natalie38

> Bruxelles. Belgija nije baš poznata po suhim i vrućim ljetima. 
> 
> U nedjelju krećemo na godišnji. Prošle godine smo se putem smrzavali, ove ćemo se kuhati 
> Nije li lista na prethodnoj stranici?


Ni Njemacka al eto zadnjih dana je pakleno. Ovjdje ljeto traje dva mjeseca i gotovo.

Govorimo o listi za sutra  :Smile: . Za danas je postavljena  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Curke nisam se stigla jučer javiti.. 
bila sam na uzv, srčeko kuca!! 
Mučnine me ubijaju, tako da sam slabo na mobu , kad imam svijetle trenutke  :Smile: 
Nadam se normalnom tijeku trudnoće ! Prošla mi je bila jako teška  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

Čestitke, dominikslatki!!!

----------


## November

Čestitam i ja dominikslatki! Bravo za srdašce  :Smile: 

Mene nešto bole jajnici, maternica, ne znam ni sama, grči me svako malo. O nije, pa tek je 8 dc. Mogla bi pišnut LH da vidim, možda se što poremitilo od IVF i stimulacije.

Munkice bila sam jednom u Bruxellesu i predivan mi je!

----------


## Munkica

Nije loš  :Smile:  Za moj ukus je dobar omjer raznolikosti i veličine grada (površinom je manji od Zagreba). Još da bolje organiziraju prikupljanje smeća u centru grada, bio bi ljepši.

----------


## tocekica

dominikslatki, otvori novo odbrojavanje  :Kiss: .
Canasten je bez recepta tako da ću danas skoknut u apoteku. Fakat moram pogledati glukozu, nekako mi je to prečesto i prejako :/.

----------


## November

Ja neću ipak pišnut lh, rekli smo ovaj ciklus mir od svega i tako će i biti. Čeka me kvalitetan sutrašnji dan, za navečer danas me eno doma čeka boca finog vina u frižideru. Život je lijep. :D

----------


## MonaLi

Dominikslatki - čestitam na srčeku  :Smile:  sad polako dalje...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Dominikslatki, lijepe vijesti! Veselimo se tvojem odbrojavanju!

Munkice, kakva je situacija u gradu? :/

Tocekica, nije ti bed na svoju ruku koristiti canesten? 

November, pa moze biti O 8dc. Nekome je i bila jedan ciklus tako rano. Nisam sigurna, ali mi u glavi zvoni da je bilo Chiari.

----------


## Munkica

> Munkice, kakva je situacija u gradu? :/


Pa zapravo je skroz ok. Veću paniku stvaraju hrvatski mediji bombastičnim naslovima. Ako je to prava riječ u ovim uvjetima...

----------


## sarasvati

Odličan odabir riječi :D

----------


## dominikslatki

Mislite da Otvorim odbrojavanje? Pa samo sam jedan mjesec bila na listi (sva sreća  :Wink:  ) malo mi glupo

----------


## sarasvati

Kakvi glupo! Taj bi scenarij mnoge cure poželjele  :Smile: 
S punim pravom i puno veselja otvori svoje odbrojavanje. Jupi!

----------


## MonaLi

November - ako te sada boli jajnik moguce da ce O biti za koji dan, meni je doktor objasnio da ne boli samo ovulacija nego i rast folikula i da bol moze biti i 2-3 dana prije ovulacije.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekica, nije ti bed na svoju ruku koristiti canesten?


Nije  :Smile: , ali ja sam dr.med.dent i canasten  i drugi antimikotici ( uz antibiotike) su dio struke

----------


## tocekica

Dominikslatki, jedan dan ili godina ma listi je svejedno, naša si i otvori odbrojavanje  :Kiss: .

----------


## Nivana

Dominikslatki čestitke 
moze neko staviti link ako je otvoreno novo odbrojavanje???...

----------


## Vlattka

Pridruzujem se cestitkama :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog GT-I9060I koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

> Nije , ali ja sam dr.med.dent i canasten  i drugi antimikotici ( uz antibiotike) su dio struke


Ti si sama sebi propises lijekove  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Evo curke selimo se  :Smile: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91718-O...18#post2989818

----------


## čokolada

ključ.

----------

